# Official: AJ Lee Retires - KEEP EVERYTHING HERE



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0403/592137/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe/

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-04-06/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe-27262204


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Just saw this. Can't say it's unexpected. Kinda sudden though


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Wth


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

:sad:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

I wonder if the account was hacked. That seems pretty random.

Sad if true.

Spanky probably creamed himself.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

No surprise there.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

WUT? either April fools day continued or Troll WWE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Knew it was coming, I'm actually surprised and glad she stayed longer than I expected. I got to see her live twice at least!


Will miss you AJ Lee!!!!!! :aj3


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Quite the write-up there. Bye Mrs. Punk, basically.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Wow...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Holy shit it's legit. I thought this was a late April Fool's day joke or something. :lol

Welp, good luck to AJ on her future endeavors.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Yeah, it's on WWE.com.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-04-06/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe-27262204


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

it's real apparently

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-04-06/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe-27262204


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*










WWE can go and fuck theirselves. Shove your network up your arse! I want a refund!



(Not being serious).


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

She was booked for the Newcastle, UK House Show as well. 

Not good that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Funny, she was one of the most passionate people i've ever seen a few years ago, she met Punk, now she retires, you stay on that leash AJ!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Wow :surprise:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

:woah

That took me by surprise.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Inb4 the shitstorm


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

I know one person on this forum who will be extremely happy at this news.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

You where great Aj :crying:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

I bet she's sitting on $millions of dollars. Baby gurl can now retired and be with her snow king in Chicago!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

:wee-bey

So soon?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Wow... that sucks. Maybe this opens room for Emma or some of the NXT womens. If not... zzzz.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Punk pullin' in the leash unk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

She's smarter than Punk. She got _dat_ WrestleMania paycheck before she left. :drose


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

She was great in 2012 but was never the same after Punk got a hold of her


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*So..AJ's retired from WWE..*

Don't know whether to be happy or sad, sounds odd right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

Just like her husband she leaves without putting anyone over

She should have warned WWE sooner so they could ease her out rather than ditch her suddenly

She did stay to get her big WM payday though

Overall glad to see her gone, not the least because of her pathetic fanbase


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

It says In-Ring Competition on Twitter.

Another stint as Raw GM on the cards I reckon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

And Kane and Big Show are still active. :mj2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

AJ Lee has retired from WWE wow


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

What the hell? Why?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

So why didn't Paige get the win at WrestleMania 31? :fuck

Absolutely no reason for AJ to steal the spotlight from Paige and get the WrestleMania moment for the 2nd straight year.

There's no way to justify that decision now. Thanks AJ.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

God dam it. Looks like her bitter ass husband got the best of her. 

You will be missed AJ


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

:shitstorm


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

I don't think this comes as a shock to anyone.

Best of luck to her. Hell of a career and a lot accomplished in just a few years.

On the bright side, that opens up a pretty top-tier spot for someone to step up, if any of these goddamn millennials were motivated enough to grab the brass ring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

Good luck..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

Talk about whipped :lmao. 

Wasn't she like a HUGE fan as well? This will be a huge mistake in her life if her and Punk ever split.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

:shockedpunk

Wow that was kinda random.

I'll miss her.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

AJ loves the dick too much. unk2

Also...

:shitstorm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



It's Yersel! said:


> It says In-Ring Competition on Twitter.
> 
> Another stint as Raw GM on the cards I reckon.


Kinda caught that part to, it only said In-Ring competition, maybe he neck injury as worse than anyone thought.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

Oh, pipe down, @Leonardo Spanky.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

i bet my ass she's back sucking wrestler dicks the day Phil dumps her.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

Makes sense. Last hurray at Mania and call it a day. Wasn't that what the rumor was for many months anyway?


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

I really think Punk told her to retire!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Stone Hot said:


> God dam it. Looks like her bitter ass husband got the best of her.
> 
> You will be missed AJ


This..


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*

Dat body tho...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She honestly sucked


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I would've cared more about this, but with divas on the main roster like Naomi, Natalya, The Bella Twins (who improved a lot recently), and Paige, and the NXT Divas, this isn't a huge loss.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What? no god dammit... :sad:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Just popped up on my iPhone. Pretty surprised. Oh well, least I got to see her live twice. Wonder what's next for her?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't say I'm surprised. The recent victories with Paige she was very passionately celebrating, particularly at Mania. Obviously soaking it all in before calling time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:cheer

The division can finally evolve.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow. Well that was a surprise.

Well thank you AJ. Really liked her from 2012 to early 2014.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Time to start popping out those nerdy moody babies I suppose.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

CM Punk has obviously got into AJ's head to retire


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Loved AJ a few years ago only second to Lita as my favourite women's wrestler ever but tbh she had gotten a bit stale lately and needed a change in character.

Hope she is happy with her decision but hopefully this opens up a spot for a NXT womens wrestler to come up.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

NO MORE AJ THREADS

YES YES YES YES

NO OBSESSED LOSERS 

YES YES YES YES YES

NO MORE PAIGE AJ BELLA FLAME WARS 

YES YES YES YES


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Paging Charlotte....Charlotte, your spot is open.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Surprised they didn't just announce it as her quiting or coming to terms of her release. 

Shame but it opens up the doors for a newer generation. Naomi is getting the next title shot and it means there'll be more room for a Charlotte or Sasha call up.

It'll be very hard to find a girl they can push into roles such as GM and managing the WWE champion though. She was the first girl since Lita or Trish that had the males attention in the audience and crossover appeal.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the good times, AJ.

I'm not really surprised by this. She has not had the same fire since returning last June and taking the belt back from Paige.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

You know it's personal when they couldn't even include the we wish the best in your future endeavors line.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not surprised been expecting this for a few months now but I'm still quite upset about this, definitely one of the more entertaining Divas in the past decade


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

welp at the least I got to see her last match good luck AJ!! you'll always be one of my fav "women's" wrestlers


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

if only this meant the fanboys would go away forever too..


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wait wut. This came as a shock. She,s only what 27? What happend to wrestling being her dream and whatever? Maybe they want to start a family? Good for her then.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Shame she's gone. For a while she made a difference in the diva's division and gave it something new after years of samey crap. However, since she returned a few weeks ago, she hasn't looked interested or motivated really So I'm not all that surprised she's chosen to pack it in. Best of luck to her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Wasn't i right all along that AJ had no business being in that WrestleMania match? 

She stole Paige's WrestleMania moment.

I'm glad this fucking cancer is gone.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Chrome said:


> And Kane and Big Show are still active. :mj2


And they still are main eventing :mj2


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Harribel said:


> And they still are main eventing :mj2


God bless them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Odd that there's nothing on the WWE app or website about this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Doubt she'll stay retired. Probably only did it to get out of her contract quickly.

She'll turn up in the indies within less than a year I bet.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

stevefox1200 said:


> NO MORE AJ THREADS
> 
> YES YES YES YES
> 
> ...


Cmon son, you forget how us wrestling fans are? People will just find someone new to compare and start flame wars with lol.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Most random retirement ever.

Good luck.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince must be gutted he loved AJ


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Here we go again with the "cancer" talk.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



JBLoser said:


> Oh, pipe down, @Leonardo Spanky.


Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".

She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good. Maybe she'll finally eat a sandwich.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So why didn't Paige get the win at WrestleMania 31? :fuck
> 
> Absolutely no reason for AJ to steal the spotlight from Paige and get the WrestleMania moment for the 2nd straight year.
> 
> There's no way to justify that decision now. Thanks AJ.


I knew you will be the first here to hate on AJ, you're so lame


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

So wait, AJ Lee is leaving without putting anyone over? 

Selfish cunt.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess the Chicago crowd will have to save the Punk chants for the Ryback/Reigns vs Show/Kane match at ER. :Jordan2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Bossdude said:


> Just like her husband she leaves without putting anyone over
> 
> She should have warned WWE sooner so they could ease her out rather than ditch her suddenly
> 
> ...


AJ lost the divas title to Paige and Nikki Bella(lost to her twice) 

Punk in 2013 lost to The Rock twice , Undertaker , and Lesnar after being WWE champion and was put in midcard feuds for the rest of the year.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Not a surprise,Punk finally convinced her to do it,I guess.:side:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: So..AJ's retired from WWE..*

I knew AJ would be done with WWE this year. I was figuring sometime in the summer. Wasn't thinking it would be right now.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So wait, AJ Lee is leaving without putting anyone over?
> 
> Selfish cunt.


God your obsessive hatred of this woman is just really weird and pathetic.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> 
> She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.



You think she was high up enough to decide she should get the fall?


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

And so ends the story of the Brooks in the WWE.

We have seen the last of her. Punk, I'm not so certain. He may come back in 5-10 years for one last match. But those two are done long term.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> 
> She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.


You're lame and predictable as fuck.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Good stuff maybe the best diva news we've had for a few years now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, it's time for Charlotte to take over. I hope she gets called up immediately. Thanks for everything AJ.*


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Don't matter. There are about 3 or 4 divas in NXT that are better.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, didn't expecting that. Good luck AJ.:surprise:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Stinger Fan said:


> AJ lost the divas title to Paige and Nikki Bella(lost to her twice)
> 
> Punk in 2013 lost to The Rock twice , Undertaker , and Lesnar after being WWE champion and was put in midcard feuds for the rest of the year.


Did you forget when she made Paige tap out at two PPVs in a row to end their feud? She didn't put anyone over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Scholes18 said:


> Odd that there's nothing on the WWE app or website about this.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0403/592137/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe/

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-04-06/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe-27262204


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Scholes18 said:


> Odd that there's nothing on the WWE app or website about this.


not true my app literally just made a sound with that.

Either way I enjoyed her time there and I hope she does the best in her life.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I really think that she will return eventually, in a few years maybe? Anyway, she had an awesome career and acomplished a lot of things in only 5 years. All the best to her


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wasn't i right all along that AJ had no business being in that WrestleMania match?
> 
> She stole Paige's WrestleMania moment.
> 
> I'm glad this fucking cancer is gone.


Funny because if it was Nikki who retire you would be throwing a tantrum and cry like a baby. Pathetic you are!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did you forget when she made Paige tap out at two PPVs in a row to end their feud? She didn't put anyone over.


Well, except the current Divas Champ who she put over in a match that lasted 30 seconds.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige must be very innocent thinking this piece of garbage was a good friend, she was getting finally over and AJ just trashed all her momentum and after that out of the blue she decides to retire -__-


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

inevitable

thought she was a goner after WM XXX Post-RAW. She honored her contract to the end at least.

Vince going to go hard on Charlotte now I reckon.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Good. Maybe she'll finally eat a sandwich.


I know you're probably jesting, but I find it hilarious when folk say this. She has a six pack, ffs.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



JBLoser said:


> You're lame and predictable as fuck.


So you're saying I don't have a point at all?

Answer the question or don't. No need for flaming.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woah.....

Man she's so young. I hope the retirement was her decision alone and had nothing to do with her relationship.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Honestly, was never buying into the whole "AJ is gonna leave because of Punk" jibber jabber. Guess I was wrong.

Best of luck to her. She really changed the whole division if you think about it.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> 
> She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.


OMG YOU ARE FAKEST PERSON ON THIS FORUM, YOU FUCKING BANDWAGONER!

Few days ago you were the biggest Bella Twins fan here, you were shitting on AJ and Paige, you called them ''WOAT tag team in history'', you had Bella Twins pic in the signature and now you are biggest Paige fan and you have her pic in your signature so stop spamming with your hating and go to sleep


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, it's time for Charlotte to take over. I hope she gets called up immediately. Thanks for everything AJ.*


She'll probably be on the next Raw most likely. Looking forward to it tbh. Didn't really mind AJ but this is a good opportunity to give a new diva like Charlotte some shine.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

CM Punk must be throwing a party right now


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



JBLoser said:


> Well, except the current Divas Champ who she put over in a match that lasted 30 seconds.


You mean that dirty victory? 

What was the finish at WrestleMania 31 again? :aries2


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

People thankful she's left the division have no idea about what AJ being in the divison (after spending a few years as a female character involved in big storylines and angles MALE fans actually cared about) actually did.

You really think Nikki Bella having a feud with Summer Rae based on high heels or some girly shit is really going to change the fans perceptions that women aren't just stupid catty bitches? Glad we have the God awful reality show in place to confirm it.


----------



## Empero (Mar 4, 2015)

:clap i couldn't be happier about this news


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Meh, no huge loss to a division that's just going through the motions.


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

Guess she's getting off of that sinking ship before it goes under. Don't blame her for following her husband out of there. I'm not sure if anybody is noticing but this is becoming a trend. Wrestlers are leaving the WWE left and right. Money can only make up for so much douchebaggery. HHH and Vince AREN'T what's best for wrestling.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did you forget when she made Paige tap out at two PPVs in a row to end their feud? She didn't put anyone over.


I wasn't talking to you and yes she clearly did. She lost to Paige TWICE for the divas title including Paige's debut as well as losing to Nikki Bella in back to back PPV's.I'm sure you'll try to some how deny it.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

What happened to the shy, timid, awkward geeky looking AJ? literally once she met that cunt of a husband, her confidence shot through the roof! (ego). Before Punk, she wouldn't say BOO.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

HHH probably got her Pregnant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I guess it shouldn't be too surprising. But still, it kinda is when you see it in print.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Good news. Divas are pointless.

She was an annoying cunt in pretty much every segment and i remember that awful period she went around kissing people for no apparent reason. Awful angle.

She was terrible and had a body of a 15 year old boy. You will find hot tor girls in the club.

Glad her and punk have fucked off.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Dat Cm Baby is coming.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:no :no :no

I hope this is a fucking joke.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

ADIOS INDIAN BOY.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally. Wish her well in her life but I'm happy she's gone. Never saw her appeal at all. Charlotte will probably be on the main roster soon. Hopefully Vince doesn't go overboard with her.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*

I guess it's time for Paige, Charlotte, Becky and Sasha to take up the division's mantle.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wish her the best, can't say I blame her since the main roster is pretty much window dressing for a reality show. It might get better once NXT mentality for women leaks over to the main roster but I doubt it.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

She's 28, a lot of divas seem to retire around that age.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Now we are just waiting for dem pregnancy rumours


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> Finally. Wish her well in her life but I'm happy she's gone. Never saw her appeal at all.* Charlotte will probably be on the main roster soon. Hopefully Vince doesn't go overboard with her*.


:lol You know he will.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

AJ Lee probably retired to have babies with CM Punk


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Seeker of attention like her husband.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

This sucks. Now I don't have anyone to have a bat to anymore. :drose


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Good luck to Aj in what she does next and you could see she was losing passion in the ring 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Here's hoping for an Art of Wrestling appearance!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Joining UFC?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> PUNK. PRAISE UNTO THY NAME
> 
> I said as soon as he left that he was sacrificing himself to take the horrid AJ Lee off our screens :mj2
> 
> ...


Baby or no baby. It is done. He did it for us

Thank you, Punk


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Stinger23 said:


> Guess she's getting off of that sinking ship before it goes under. Don't blame her for following her husband out of there. I'm not sure if anybody is noticing but this is becoming a trend. Wrestlers are leaving the WWE left and right. Money can only make up for so much douchebaggery. HHH and Vince AREN'T what's best for wrestling.



By "wrestlers" you mean AJ and Punk.

The rest of them are staying. Guys like Steen, KENTA, and Devitt are signing up for LESS money for a shot at the WWE.


So really it's just whiney liar CM Punk and the young girl he's manipulating into throwing away her career.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Not really sure where people get the idea AJ Lee is as arrogant as CM Punk. She's never came across as angry and bitter during interviews or got into arguments with fans or trolled the internet like he does. Punk is ten times the cunt AJ Lee is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This makes me even more annoyed that AJ was given ANOTHER rub at Wrestlemania. Paige looked like second fiddle, the Bellas do the job and AJ takes her ball home to be with Phil. 

Maybe she will join MMA. Can you imagine how many burgers she will need to eat to be the same weight as ROUSEY? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, there wasn't anything else she could that would interest me so good for her.

I personally thought she was done after TLC but at least she got to go out on the Wrestlemania stage.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Imagine actually being pregnant with that sociopath cunt of a husband.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Release the haters.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

If she was planning to do it, she may as well have retired right after her match at Wrestlemania, rather than going off with a "you suck Punk" pointless six-man tag on Raw.

Oh well, good for her. Retired at 28-years-old, and set for life with her multi-millionaire 36-year-old retired wrestler husband. What a life.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol You know he will.


:lol As long as they don't treat Sasha wrong, I'm good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Woah, just saw that there. I heard she was thinking of packing it in soon but this is incredibly sudden! There must be some unknown reasoning to this decision. It seems very strange to just announce on a random Friday that she's done.

CM Punk is a god will be having a party as we speak...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

She accomplished everything she could in WWE, and was around just long enough for WWE to destroy her love of wrestling as it normally does.

So a good career.


----------



## Empero (Mar 4, 2015)

Why are people upset about this? It's her choice and she didn't contribute that much the last year of her career anyways... You guys still have Paige, a much better diva.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I can officially say i don't care about the divas division anymore, she was the only good one left and she was the only reason i still cared. Now all we have left is useless Total Divas with the same boring character.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Probably decided to retire after the, 'You suck Punk' chants. Probably the tip of the iceberg or she is pregnant. (EW) imagine Punk having kids. He's an ugly cunt, and she looks about 12.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JM said:


> This makes me even more annoyed that AJ was given ANOTHER rub at Wrestlemania. Paige looked like second fiddle, the Bellas do the job and AJ takes her ball home to be with Phil.
> 
> Maybe she will join MMA. Can you imagine how many burgers she will need to eat to be the same weight as ROUSEY?
> 
> ...


Her winning at WM was clearly a farewell send-off for her, by WWE.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Why are people upset about this? It's her choice and she didn't contribute that much the last year of her career anyways... You guys still have Paige, a much better diva.


Paige is still around yes, but AJ has many fans (myself included) who will be sad to see her go.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

I just wonder how silly she feels about this now:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> :lol As long as they don't treat Sasha wrong, I'm good.


I hope they don't but if history is telling at all then they will, they have no idea how to treat the main roster Divas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

JM said:


> This makes me even more annoyed that AJ was given ANOTHER rub at Wrestlemania. Paige looked like second fiddle, the Bellas do the job and AJ takes her ball home to be with Phil.
> 
> Maybe she will join MMA. Can you imagine how many burgers she will need to eat to be the same weight as ROUSEY?
> 
> ...


Exactly. I've yet to hear a good excuse as to why AJ went over at mania and why Paige became her lackey in the Bella feud after carrying it for months. 

And I've been flamed by over sensitive AJ marks for bringing this up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good riddance, Charlotte plz WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wanna bet people will still be complaining about her months after she left? 

Her run was good and she was very successful. But AJ didn't seem to care as much when she came back, and its probably for the best that she left. She probably got the win at WM as a going away present or something, and to all the people complaining, Paige and the Bellas are going to be around for awhile, so they'll have plenty of time to get their moments too. 

Now lets bring up Charlotte or Sasha and really put the divas division in full throttle mode.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Not super surprising. Kind of weird to wait until after the RAW following Wrestlemania though, why not just go out on the high-note of Mania? 

Too bad though, she was one of the better divas on the main roster, though even she seemed to be going through the motions recently.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

She left before wearing out her welcome, good for her.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

HHH Mark said:


> I just wonder how silly she feels about this now:


Probably not silly at all actually? She explained her reasoning behind it and this was her dream so I doubt there is any regret


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Most people expected this to happen at some point after Punk left but this kinda came out of nowhere today. Charlotte to debut next week.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> 
> She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.


Boo fucking hoo, Paige has years and years left in her to rack up multiple WM moments. Also, there isn't a set number of WM moments a person can have, it's not like 'well you had your moment, no more for you.'


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Ambroseguy said:


> Imagine actually being pregnant with that sociopath cunt of a husband.


Holy fuckballs, there's a lot of irrational haters on this board.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CM God always wins 

lol @:creepytrips & :vince2


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

to everyone with AJ avatars


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

she probably is ready to be a mom. It all goes back to her slammy speech she kinda subliminally said it if you decode it.


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll miss her. 
Back in 2012 she got me back to watching wrestling because she was the only diva I could relate to.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So why didn't Paige get the win at WrestleMania 31? :fuck
> 
> Absolutely no reason for AJ to steal the spotlight from Paige and get the WrestleMania moment for the 2nd straight year.
> 
> There's no way to justify that decision now. Thanks AJ.


First and foremost, great use of the Brady GIF. :lol Pats are my team and I remember they lost that day to the Packers, but that moment made me laugh. Brady drops F-bombs with the best of them.

Back on topic. This was Paige's first WM and she'll have many more to come. This was AJ's last. Not hard to see why AJ got the glory knowing what we know now.

I liked AJ and will miss her. Paige should be the face of the Divas division now. At least there is plenty of upside between Paige and the current crop of NXT prospects.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HHH Mark said:


> I just wonder how silly she feels about this now:


Probably not at all? I can understand how hard it is to understand the happiness of her achieving her dream when you haven't done anything with your life besides shitpost on a forum.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Good for her. What else is there left to accomplish? Multiple time divas champion, RAW GM, WWE Title special ref, valet, 2 Wrestlemania moments (really 3 I guess if you count the Bryan thing). There's only so much one can do in that division and she's pretty much done it.

I think she's 28 and she leaves with her health, money, I'm going to guess a future child at some point. Sounds like from what I read a potential writing career as she has an agent and publisher already. So yeah. And she'll be back I'm sure at certain points. Plus I do think they all knew this would be happening. The AJ/Naomi hug makes more sense now. It's possible she didn't tell WWE but she probably told some of those women.

And whether some of you like or not or are willing to admit it or not she's a top 5 diva of all time.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Exactly. I've yet to hear a good excuse as to why AJ went over at mania and why Paige became her lackey in the Bella feud after carrying it for months.
> 
> And I've been flamed by over sensitive AJ marks for bringing this up.


The only thing I could think of is that a big WM win was the last thing she wanted. I don't really count the win she got at last year's WM, because it was a filler battle royal after Taker's streak got broken. 

Maybe in her contract somewhere, that big win was part of it. I wasn't crazy about her winning myself, and I think Paige should have (who might be even more over than AJ now). 

But Paige, the Bellas, and the other divas are most likely all going to be there for a bunch of years, so they'll all get opportunities to get big Wrestlemania wins. And now they can bring somebody like Sasha or Charlotte up. 

...Or Kharma (shame we'll probably never see her again though. She was awesome in the little she did).


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dammit

Oh well. Thanks for being one of the highlights in a stagnant division, AJ.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Telos said:


> This was Paige's first WM and she'll have many more to come. This was AJ's last. Not hard to see why AJ got the glory knowing what we know now.
> 
> I liked AJ and will miss her. Paige should be the face of the Divas division now. At least there is plenty of upside between Paige and the current crop of NXT prospects.


Just ignore that guy, he's the biggest AJ hater on the forum, he is hating on every AJ Lee thread


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ithil said:


> Her winning at WM was clearly a farewell send-off for her, by WWE.


Highly doubt it. WWE don't put people over if they are leaving. I don't think they knew that far in advance.

AJ chose dick over her _*life long dream*_:lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

As soon as she setup her website I realized it was only a matter of months before she was finally done.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Surprised ? No

Upset ? a little


Have my own theories and guesses as to why she has retired, As I think most of us have probably been in that situation where we fall out of love with something because of the people we care about around us don't share that passion, Il save that for another day though.

Good luck in your future though AJ and thank you for everything over these past few years.

You will always have my upmost gratitude and respect.


Take care of yourself and be lucky.

Il catch ya down the road.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

superfudge said:


> Holy fuckballs, there's a lot of irrational haters on this board.


He gets way too much undeserved hatred, yeah he left but he left for his health, I mean people should look back before he left and see how bad he looked compared to today


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It was gonna happen at some point in time. 
Not gonna lie -I won´t miss her at all, I was never a fan to begin with, and you could see that she hasn´t had her heart in it for a long time, and then it´s better to let her go rather than putting on a half-assed performance, which makes the divas in general look even worse than they are.
Best of luck to her, and let´s hope someone else is ready to give it 110% (Charlotte? Sasha Banks? Natalya?)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well she'd pretty much done everything she could have done in the division and tbh i was kinda sick of her seeing as how shes been pretty much the face of the division for the last what? 3 years? Put someone else in the spot, like a Charlotte hopefully. I was never a big fan of her in ring work, she was ok but i was never thinking "Holy crap shes good" i thought that with Charlotte when she faced Natalya at Take Over.

Gotta wonder though how much influence CM Punk had on this.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Sad news, Paige is now the only talented female on the WWE roster. Need to promote Sasha and Becky Lynch now


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I also don't see how those leaving have to lose/don't deserve to have their last happy moment. A.J isn't even the only one for God's sake (Trish became champ and made Lita tap in her last match, for example).

She wasn't that interesting the last year, though, which was sad. Tbh, I think it got better after Nikki became champ, but it is still really average. Hoping for the NXT Women to shake things up.

Sad news. Was my favorite women in the roster, after all.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sure she's gonna stay off twitter for many months now, I expect she knows she's going to be bombarded with 

"lolz you walked out just like your husbend!11"

Tweets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ithil said:


> Her winning at WM was clearly a farewell send-off for her, by WWE.



Why?

The Bellas are probably leaving as well and have 0 wrestlemania moments and AJ has been made to look like the Brock Lesnar of the Divas Division 2 years in a row all the while looking like an anorexic midget. 

I don't even care the Bellas lost this year but Paige clearly should have got the pin. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



ShadowKiller said:


> She's smarter than Punk. She got _dat_ WrestleMania paycheck before she left. :drose


Pretty much what I thought upon reading the title.

Oh well. Who cares? lol Divas division.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3 :batista3:batista3:batista3:batista3


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

What! Ffffffffgjf


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes finally! 


No more shitty AJ Lee on my tv!

Yes! Yes! Yes! 










Funny tho that WWE still salty about CM Punk they didn't even mentioned her as April Brooks. But as Mendez


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not much left for her to do anyway. She's done everything from making out with several superstars, becoming GM, getting into WWE Title storylines, longest Divas Champ, etc.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

superfudge said:


> Holy fuckballs, there's a lot of irrational haters on this board.


That guy is still butthurt because Punk blocked him on Twitter lol.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow thats surprising. How did she go from tattooing the date she won the title to retiring? Phil must have really fucked her up huh


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And absolutely nothing of value was lost. Adios bitch.


----------



## MrCurbStomp (Jan 17, 2015)

This sucks. At least we got to enjoy her run in WWE. She really brought excitement back to the divas division


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Best diva in the company retires. Sad day.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if she has got some news that has forced the issue.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

JM said:


> Why?
> 
> *The Bellas are probably leaving as well and have 0 wrestlemania moments* and AJ has been made to look like the Brock Lesnar of the Divas Division 2 years in a row all the while looking like an anorexic midget.
> 
> ...


Yeah, can only imagine why that is.

:hmm:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess they found a cure for 2012's cancer. Moved from the Quarantine sandbox to the glue factory.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:yes


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> He gets way too much undeserved hatred, yeah he left but he left for his health, I mean people should look back before he left and see how bad he looked compared to today


Well that's one spin on it. Not that I really care either way because I wasn't invested in Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god so the Paige/AJ/Bella feud cycle can finally be broken. Plus she was pretty bad when she came back so it's not like we're going to miss much.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh,OH, look at the most amazing diva,all for woman power, who is the definition of female wrestler,the one who shame others for having relationship with other wrestlers LEAVING HER LONG LIFE DREAM FOR

WAIT FOR IT











FOR DICK


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

She has done everything there is to do for a woman in WWE:

- Multi-time Divas Champion, with long reigns
- Won twice at WrestleMania
- Involved in main-event level mens storylines (eg RAW GM, Bryan/Punk etc)

Just a shame she hasn't faced Stephanie, but they hate other too much for that to happen.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe she will tell her story on Art of Wrestling.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

R.I.P AJ Lee. Never forget.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No more divas division getting :berried from the women who was booked like the female Cena for the past 2 years. It's a good day! Though on a serious note I feel slightly concerned by this, it seems very abrupt to retire just 5 days after WrestleMania with no build up or anything. I fear it may be health related. If not, then she's incredibly selfish for getting the win at WrestleMania, this must of been on her mind for some time and she should of spoke up and either allowed Paige to get the win, or for the Bella Twins to go over. 

I'll wait until further details are released before saying what I truly think about AJ.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

greatest day in the history of our sport.

i won.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Highly doubt it. WWE don't put people over if they are leaving. I don't think they knew that far in advance.
> 
> AJ chose dick over her _*life long dream*_:lmao


Trish won the divas title in her retirement match


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I can understand how hard it is to understand [hurr durr]


I think you're vastly overestimating your intellect here.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JM said:


> Why?
> 
> The Bellas are probably leaving as well and have 0 wrestlemania moments and AJ has been made to look like the Brock Lesnar of the Divas Division 2 years in a row all the while looking like an anorexic midget.
> 
> ...


Lies. She lost every single tv match. They just made her retain at ppvs for some reason.

And she isn't anorexic, you sick freak.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Holy shit, words can't describe how much joy I feel at this moment. Both AJ & Punk gone forever. Fuck yes. There are far more appreciative and talented people who can take her place.

God help us if they have a child. Can the man-child Punk raise a healthy adjusted kid? Doubtfullll....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige should have got the pin at WM if AJ was leaving immediately after WM.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Thank god so the Paige/AJ/Bella feud cycle can finally be broken. Plus she was pretty bad when she came back so it's not like we're going to miss much.


I doubt it, I really wouldn't be surprised if on Monday Paige just has some other Divas team up with her for yet another tag match


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of people here seem a bit too overly happy she's gone. Personally I felt she was the best all round woman's wrestler I had ever seen. Although I won't be too sad she's gone because I fast forward a lot of raw including the woman's i'm sure a lot will feel there's a void. It's incredible how she was the Internet princess when she was the crazy chick jumping from bryan to punk and is now hated so much


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Trish won the divas title in her retirement match


Trish Stratus is the GOAT. AJ Lee is not.

Not even comparable.

And Trish put over many people in her career and tapped out many times. She also put Mickie James over clean at her last WrestleMania


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm disappointed, but I can't say that I'm surprised. How long could she really continue on in the WWE when she's married to Punk? Anyway, I guess fans of AJ who want to see her back in the WWE will just have to wait out her marriage. :draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Lies. She lost every single tv match. They just made her retain at ppvs for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> And she isn't anorexic, you sick freak.



I meant at Wrestlemania when they gave her the win in basically a 13-2 match or whatever it was and in a match that clearly should have given Paige the rub. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm just so disappointed that she couldn't wait after coming to the uk, I now have to support someone else and can't wear my AJ tshirt. Dean ambrose girl now!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SHIELD Agent said:


> Holy shit, words can't describe how much joy I feel at this moment. Both AJ & Punk gone forever. Fuck yes. There are far more appreciative and talented people who can take her place.
> 
> God help us if they have a child. *Can the man-child Punk raise a healthy adjusted kid? Doubtfullll....*





..I'm sure he'll do his best to succeed where your parents failed.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Zico said:


> No more divas division getting :berried from the women who was booked like the female Cena for the past 2 years. It's a good day! Though on a serious note I feel slightly concerned by this, it seems very abrupt to retire just 5 days after WrestleMania with no build up or anything. I fear it may be health related. If not, then she's incredibly selfish for getting the win at WrestleMania, this must of been on her mind for some time and she should of spoke up and either allowed Paige to get the win, or for the Bella Twins to go over.
> 
> I'll wait until further details are released before saying what I truly think about AJ.


Nikki Bella has been booked very strong. She beat AJ at Survivor Series and TLC , Pinned Natalya at Royal Rumble, and beat Paige at Fastlane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm cool with it.. Time to call up a nxt diva :mark: :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So many idiots in one thread. Like AJ is incapable of making her own decisions for her own reasons and Punk has been plotting to get her to leave. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If she's not prego, then she has to complete the cycle and go to UFC. Her and Punk getting KO'ed together would make this forum explode.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure this has everything to do with her marriage.

I still respect the hell out of Punk as a person, but I just get such negative vibes from their relationship, to the point that it really isn't fair to either of them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SHIELD Agent said:


> Holy shit, words can't describe how much joy I feel at this moment. Both AJ & Punk gone forever. Fuck yes. There are far more appreciative and talented people who can take her place.
> 
> God help us if they have a child. Can the man-child Punk raise a healthy adjusted kid? Doubtfullll....


CM Punk as a father? I'm a Punk fan but no way does the man seem mature enough to raise a child.
If they had a child then it would most likely grow up to be a bad behaved, spoilt brat thanks to their millionaire parents.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Trish Stratus is the GOAT. AJ Lee is not.
> 
> Not even comparable.
> 
> And Trish put over many people in her career and tapped out many times. She also put Mickie James over clean at her last WrestleMania


You're a hypocritical troll, get over yourself


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Not really surprised, she wasn't the same after she came back. You could tell she didn't really wanna be there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> Trish won the divas title in her retirement match


Trish got a pass because she gave up the ass. :toomanykobes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..I'm sure he'll do his best to succeed where your parents failed.










:berried


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the shirt she wore on her last WWE match, probably as a sign of passing the torch?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Was just 4 days ago when she tweeted this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582626902524870656What happened since then? Of course, "You Suck Punk" chants.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

il always remember crazy aj


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> So many idiots in one thread. Like AJ is incapable of making her own decisions for her own reasons and Punk has been plotting to get her to leave. Give me a fucking break.


...This is sadly how it's going to be from now on, people are going to blame him for the fact that she retired simply because of the fact that he did.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

JM said:


> Ithil said:
> 
> 
> > Her winning at WM was clearly a farewell send-off for her, by WWE.
> ...


You guys are such hyporcrites. I didn't see anyone complaining when Trish won her last match. She's so overrated


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think she was great during her first run as Divas champ. Everything else from her career is pretty mediocre, excluding the GM run which I'd personally classify as a inhuman method of torture.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JM said:


> I meant at Wrestlemania when they gave her the win in basically a 13-2 match or whatever it was and in a match that clearly should have given Paige the rub.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Paige wasn't in that match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This is all Punk's fault, the little shit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Knew she was retiring within a week and still didn't let Paige get the pin :heston


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Makes room for Sasha and Charlotte...
and the beat goes on...


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

While I'm not going to go as far as Leonardo Spanky has, though I'm not exactly torn up about AJ being gone, but I will say that the booking of the Mania match is weirder now in retrospect. AJ did very little in the match, but got the win and made the current champion tap out. It's not generally how WE has people go out and I'm sure they knew she was gone after this. It's odd.


Still though, AJ made a huge mark in her short time in WWE and achieved a great deal. Despite issues I've had with her character I'm not denying the impact she made.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

so Stephanie just gave 1 less diva a chance


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

So she gets the win that should have been Paiges at WM then she just retires. Amazing


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't care less, but obviously Phil Brooks has his ways.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sad. She was one of few divas I gave a shit about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bring Sasha up now!


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



gamegenie said:


> *I bet she's sitting on $millions of dollars*. Baby gurl can now retired and be with her snow king in Chicago!


If you count Punk's money then yeah she's sitting on millions. I think there might be more to this story though, maybe things aren't that great at home and she's going to devote her time there. Just speculation on my part.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> R.I.P AJ Lee. Never forget.


I wish I could forget that promo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Paige wasn't in that match?



Uhhhh she came out looking completely useless. Did you watch the match? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

?????


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> So she gets the win that should have been Paiges at WM then she just retires. Amazing


What do you expect from someone who is influenced by the most selfish piece of shit in wrestling?

She'll probably go on Cabanas podcast and lie about WWE Dr's and how they didn't know she was pregnant.

Mr and Mrs Punk can live happily ever after, whining, lying, and ignoring personal responsibility.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Also; getting preggers would be the best thing to possibly happen to her on the appearance front.

She looks to be about 80 pounds atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking finally. She was a goofy, unbearable twat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ is a bit overrated in the ring i think, the only cool move she had was The Black Widow, Paige has The Super Kick, Paige Turner, PTO, Rampaige, Knee Strikes in the ropes, back elbows in the corner. AJ just never had a wide variety of moves in her moveset, she just seemed to flop around in the ring doing basic moves until she did the Black Widow.

Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley all are better in the ring imo.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Haha I dare to doubt the maturity of a carnie and someone turns it into a flame about my parents? Okey doke. 

Maturity abounds.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wondered why she wasn't on SD this week. At least she got another Mania match before she retired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thrash™;47350049 said:


> So many idiots in one thread. Like AJ is incapable of making her own decisions for her own reasons and Punk has been plotting to get her to leave. Give me a fucking break.


The power of dick is strong breh. 



> *Dickwhipped:* (verb) A state of confusion in which your mind, values, goals & beliefs are altered by the power of the dick.
> 
> *Dickwhipped:* (verb) A state of obsession in which the dick slayed victim changes her mind, values, goals & beliefs to better suit the dick slinger because she needs the dick.
> 
> ...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

AJ is gonna regret retiring this early as her marriage is bound to fail CM Punk will fuck up somehow and she will lose everything silly girl


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Punt said:


> By "wrestlers" you mean AJ and Punk.
> 
> The rest of them are staying. Guys like Steen, KENTA, and Devitt are signing up for LESS money for a shot at the WWE.
> 
> ...


Also to mention the Lesnar just resigned. You know if things were that bad he wouldn't stick around.

I was a huge fan of Punk but honestly his behaviour as of late has been really disgusting (not saying that AJ leaving was him for sure). I really find it so strange that some see him as the be all and end all of wrestling. Is WWE perfect? No, but name me a company (no matter what they do) that is. But it is far from a sinking ship. In the end, sad to see AJ go, but excited to see which of the other girls are gonna start getting a push.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Even though it wasn’t unexpected, and quite frankly, has been anticipated ever since Punk left the company over a year ago, the sudden nature of the announcement still managed to catch me off guard, if only for a little bit. Now I can understand why Naomi got the win on RAW, and is now getting this push to face Nikki for the title.

This will hurt a little, quite a lot in fact, but I’m so absolutely happy and proud for AJ and what she has accomplished in her career and in her life.

She went from sleeping in cars, walking long miles to school and back, and taking multiple jobs just to make enough money to be broke, to now all of her newfound fame, fortune and glory.

Her brother started her love for wrestling, and her ambition and drive guided her to continue on and keep pushing forward, helped her meet her idols and saving up all the money she could, to literally starving herself through the NJ Indy scene just so she could have enough to make a tryout for WWE. And on a whim and a prayer, it worked.

From a shocking setback in being eliminated on NXT to being Natalya’s jobber monkey for several months, from being booked as the village bicycle to even having (fake) crap dumped all over her, she persevered, kept on rolling, and did with a smile and with attitude.

In just a few short years she went from emotionally-abused girlfriend to calculating devious Crazy Chick, to snarky sneaky smartass, to even the friggin’ General Manager of the Flagship show of WWE, Monday Night RAW, to at last, being crowned a champion, the (as of this typing) longest reigning champion, to boot.

And an added bonus is that she also met her husband there, and despite all backstage drama and mindless speculation, she has found the love of her life (vice versa for CM Punk.) Now with her gone from the squared circle, she can officially 100% of her time supporting her husband as he branches into his new MMA career in fighting for the UFC, while maybe also wanting to start a family of their own in the near future.

From being homeless to now preparing to be a full-time wife, possible mother and now a hopeful best-selling author, I think everything worked itself out perfectly for AJ, dontcha think?

Thank you, April. Congratulations on a stellar, unbelievable career, and I have no doubt that we will one day see you skipping proudly into your hallowed and deserved spot in the WWE Hall of Fame.



#ThankYouAJ


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

good riddance she sucked.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Sad to hear. I thought she brought a lot to pro wrestling. Her presence and connection with the fans will be missed. Retired at 27. 2015, people.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Is AJ's womb even capable of bearing children? She is a skinny rail & lacks child bearing hips. And she's got no tits


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

25+ pages in this thread of speculation. No one knows what went down, and dollars to donuts we won't know for sure until 3 months or even longer down the line.

Word is Vince is pretty high on Sasha and Charlotte so there's a silver lining to this bit of news. At any rate, hope the gal is alright. Odd to think that her, Kaitlyn, and Eve all left WWE on their own terms in a similar fashion.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JM said:


> Why?
> 
> The Bellas are probably leaving as well and have 0 wrestlemania moments and AJ has been made to look like the Brock Lesnar of the Divas Division 2 years in a row all the while looking like an anorexic midget.
> 
> ...


AJ had a 30% win rate in her matches during her long title reign. She regularly lost to every other woman in the division on TV.

This narrative about how she was invincible and held all the other women down is ridiculous.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

In a funny way, she actually did what Undertaker couldn't, and ended her career undefeated at Wrestlemania.

But yea, idk what the hell happened lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woah! I wasn't expecting this so soon after WrestleMania. I've never liked AJ but my favourite match of hers was with Kaitlyn at Payback so thanks for that I guess. She basically had done everything that a Diva can do/achieve so what really was left?

I was actually wondering why Paige seemed to be getting emotional after the tag match at Mania but was able to keep it together. It would have made sense for Paige to make Nikki tap out instead but maybe it was a 'thank you' from WWE and as others have said, Paige has many WrestleMania's ahead of her.

Bye AJ but really can't say that I'll miss you though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

All these people hating on AJ's size are hilariously pathetic.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just WWE right? 

Would like to see her back on the indies.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, she finally had enough of all those dickheads chanting "CM Punk" during her matches. I was never her biggest fan but the division will be a lot poorer without her...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Well now that her career is over we can now see AJ Lee isn't the "GOAT" that her marks claim. 

Trish Stratus had great feuds and matches against Lita, Mickie James, Victoria, Jazz etc. 

AJ Lee had one good feud against Kailtlyn and two good matches against Natalya. That's it. And she had the title for a combined total of 406 days.

Trish still the GoAT.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not reading 27 pages but has Leonardo lost it yet?


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Kinda says something when most of the hating posts are a few words long, childish or lack grammar.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: So..AJ's retired from WWE..*

Damn my favorite diva


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Highly doubt it. WWE don't put people over if they are leaving. I don't think they knew that far in advance.
> 
> AJ chose dick over her _*life long dream*_:lmao


They do when the person leaving is married to the guy they're in a lawsuit with. Also, AJ had accomplished everything she possibly could in WWE.

I don't think it's fair to insult her for backstage problems with WWE ruining her interest in wrestling.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Good riddance to the most overrated Diva in history

Now hopefully her deranged fans are all gone from this forum in a year or two. I give them six months honestly. Hallelujah.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Trish won the divas title in her retirement match


Trish is Trish AJ is AJ..

That's like comparing a Lamborghini (AJ) to a Bugatti (Trish)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Not reading 27 pages but has Leonardo lost it yet?


Yes.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

AJ Lee has a body perfect for a Jerry Lawler type dude. Pedos yadda yadda


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: So..AJ's retired from WWE..*

I'm indifferent. I'll miss when she was on fire during her initial title run, but since she's come back she's look completely disinterested. 

Time for Charlotte and Sasha!


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Really? Huh, I figured she was staying around since she returned for WrestleMania this year. Makes me think something must have happened since she last returned to make her decide to retire. That's just my speculation though. 

Shame, it would've been cool to see her have matches and feuds with the women down in NXT when they get the call-up. I've always been a bit of a fan of hers, so it's disappointing to see her go. Still, if that's what she wants, I can't really fault her for it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Who will the fans chant 'CM Punk' at every week now? :mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIELD Agent said:


> Is AJ's womb even capable of bearing children? She is a skinny rail & lacks child bearing hips. And she's got no tits


Lol thats exactly what i was thinking. She looks like she weighs 70lbs and has the body of a 12 year old boy, if she got pregnant it would kill her.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JM said:


> Uhhhh she came out looking completely useless. Did you watch the match?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Which match are you talking about?


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

So is she done for good right now or is she leaving after the next raw?

And on the wwe app it says from in ring competition? She could be a the gm again or an announcer or a interviewer


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Not surprising at all tbh.

They should have had Nikki retire her at Extreme Rules or something in one final feud but whatever.

You can tell she's not been interested in being there since she got with Punk.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Aw, damn. Knew it was coming but still pretty bummed out. 

You could feel that she was probably ready to go though. She certainly leaves under better circumstances than her OH at least, so hopefully a future return in a non wrestling capacity isn't out of the question. One things for sure, she leaves a big void behind her. 

Apart from Paige, she's the one Diva I've genuinely always cared about & I think is one of the few who was actually *over* with the crowd, even if she floundered with cruddy angles towards the end.

All the best, you crazy MOFO! 

And just to sucker-punch you all in the feels...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

It's been a looooooong, long time coming...

I was a fan of AJ for a long time and I guess I still am to a degree but I won't miss her. She's completely replaceable, like almost every other diva on the roster. She was good for a couple of years though and gave us some pretty memorable moments so her career was a lot better than most. Hope she's happy doing whatever she decides to do next, hopefully Colt's podcast :lol (I doubt she will though).


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

jtbest said:


> So is she done for good right now or is she leaving after the next raw?
> 
> And on the wwe app it says from in ring competition? She could be a the gm again or an announcer or a interviewer


She's done with WWE.

If she was just stepping away from the ring, I doubt they'd announce that...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Bossdude said:


> Just like her husband she leaves without putting anyone over
> 
> She should have warned WWE sooner so they could ease her out rather than ditch her suddenly
> 
> ...


If someone's fanbase can make u hate them, that shows who you are more than any reflection on them. That's something a 7th grader would act like.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zico said:


> Who will the fans chant 'CM Punk' at every week now? :mj2


Probably Show and Kane, among other amusing chants.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I went from giving 1 fuck about the Diva's division to now give 0 fucks about the Divas division. You mean I have to watch that pasty ass 6.5/10 roll around for 5 minutes every monday with one of those plastic Bryan and Cena semen receptacles? No thank you. At least Aj Lee had that one quality I want in a Diva...I would like to fuck them.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> Aw, damn. Knew it was coming but still pretty bummed out.
> 
> You could feel that she was probably ready to go though. She certainly leaves under better circumstances than her OH at least, so hopefully a future return in a non wrestling capacity isn't out of the question. One things for sure, she's leaves a big void behind her.
> 
> ...


Is that where she whispered to Lita "I'm gonna fuck your boyfriend someday" ???


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Good news.

See you in hell,bitchh!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm

Worst moment in WM history


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So WWE lost their most talented Superstar and Diva all within a year. Aw


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah dude. And LOL to the upset fan of hers equating talking shit on AJ to lack of intelligence? Only intelligent dudes can appreciate CM Punk Lite, her tired ass gimmick, and zero tits or ass? 

Here's AJ! Watch out man she's on a LIVE MIC. She can say anything! She might even talk about how much cum she swallowed to get to the WWE!


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

How crazy would it be if she WAS pregnant, but the baby was Cenas.

The baby he wouldn't give Nikki.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I just wish AJ would have put over the future GOAT diva Sasha Banks on her way out.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Most overrated diva of all time shit in the ring, shit on the mic and buried the entire division.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

So basically the story of the Bellas/Paige/AJ feud is that Paige couldn't beat the Bellas on her own and needed AJ Lee to do it for her? fpalm


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Trish won the divas title in her retirement match
> ...


I will get a lot of hate but I think Trish is overrated


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why ?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm
> 
> Worst moment in WM history


Have you made a decision on which diva will be the primary target of your trolling now?

This will be a momentous transition in the history of the forum and I await your answer :lenny2


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You wanna know what's the most amazing thing of all this is that I don't have to listen to her shitty ass theme song play on my TV anymore :maury


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have mixed feelings on her departure.

First, I think she is the most attractive Diva that there ever was, so I am sorry to see her go.

Second, I am glad to see her go, because I should care more about wrestling than looks  Bring up Sasha Banks, who can really go in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks12 said:


> I will get a lot of hate but I think Trish is overrated


In the ring Trish was a bit overrated, she was never best in the ring in the division, she was ok. She definitely got better as she went along but i was never that impressed with her ring work. Lita was way more talented in the ring. Trish was just really hot with a great body and was good on the mic.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punt said:


> How crazy would it be if she WAS pregnant, but the baby was Cenas.
> 
> The baby he wouldn't give Nikki.












Stop right there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Let's pay tribute to AJ Lee's last run:





































:clap The GOAT.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Proves how shitty her and her husband are. They don't respect the business. It's a job to them. You leave on your back, you don't quit like a bitch. 2 for 2, the IWC sure knows how to pick shitty wrestlers to cheer for.

HBK leaves on his back in 98 with a fucking broken back. But boo hoo CM Punk had a little bump the size of a golfball on his back....ouchey mama I need a blankey wah wah.

Austin leaves on his back after a heart attack the night before WM 19.

Rock leaves on his back to Austin in 01......Brock in 02.......Goldberg in 03......Evolution in 04.......and then to John Cena in 2013. BUT FUCK HIM!

Bon voyage AJ Lee, you were never a real wrestler. Just a mark who pretended to be one.


----------



## Pittsburgh_412 (Feb 16, 2015)

Seems like a Charlotte or Sasha Banks call-up is imminent.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The immaturity from the Bella/Paige marks are hilarious. :heyman6

So just because AJ Lee won a scripted match, you're going to start personally insulting her, and her husband?

It's just wrestling, people. She's lived her lifelong dream, she's done everything a woman could do in wrestling, and now she's just going home to be a wife. Grow the fuck up.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Will be a lot of mixed opinions on her quitting; however there is enough talent around to step into AJ's shoes.

Give Natalya another push and call up Charlotte and Sasha Banks sooner rather than later, then AJ Lee will be forgotten about in a couple of months, and in all fairness the Divas division will be stronger because of it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Randumo24 yet I fear he may have done some drastic :Cry

But in all seriousness I'm not surprised tbh we kinda saw it coming and many of us called it months ago. As for the Wrestlemania debate I can see both sides of the arguement here she could have put Paige over but it really doesn't matter Paige has time on her side and I'm willing to bet Paige wanted AJ to get that last Mania moment, this also could explain Paige's emotion after Mania as she could have known it was AJ's last :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Surpised she quit now. She put no one over on her way out though and just made the Divas Champ tap at Mania, she would have been thinking about this for a long time but seems to have never been bothered by putting any other girls over. Typical AJ, thankfully the rest of the Divas can now get pushed with her not there.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Surely this must have been a sudden decision on her part, as why else bother returning at all after months off? Wonder if this had anything to do with Punk's cryptic tweet the other week?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

She turned into a shitty wrestler but I still liked looking at her.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know how to quote when browsing the site on my phone, otherwise I would quote King Lobos. He gets it.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

:maury 

fast forward five years when AJ is a wal-mart greeter and CM Punk flips burgers. 

cause if shes relying on him becoming a world champion in MMA or something.... :deandre


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

To all the people who posted things like, "She's on her way out.", "She clearly just going through the motions.", etc over the last few months, that I chastised:

I was wrong. You were right. Am I the first poster ever to admit they were wrong?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

jim courier said:


> Most overrated diva of all time shit in the ring, shit on the mic and buried the entire division.


I kind of agree to an extent, people do tend to overrate her on everything, from wrestling, to mic work, to acting. I'll say it again she was very mediocre in the ring, she had 1 move The Black Widow thats it really. Other than her doing The Black Widow all i can think of is her flopping around in the ring like a fish.

Her mic skills was just ok, people acted like she as good as CM Punk on the mic sometimes. Imo whenever she spoke she sounded like a jittery teenager cutting a promo, she just never had a strong assertive adult voice like Trish or Lita or any of the great divas. Also i think she thought she was better than she was, i bet she was thinking she was as good as CM Punk on the mic when she dropped her "Pipe Bomb" if you wanna call it that. 

As for her burying the entire division, if you eman by putting them down and acting as if she was better than all of them then yeah she did. Her pipe bomb promo sure as hell buried them. Let me just say this to AJ, sweety you're not CM Punk, not even close you're not much better than half the divas thats working there. Punk had a right to vent his frustrations cause he was actually the best wrestler on the roster at the time and wasn't being used as he should have. AJ had the divas title for like 400 days and kept at the top of the division and still buried the division as if shes on another level than any of them. 

Even back to her days on NXT she was burying the division saying she was better and they was all there because of money and to look pretty. I just don't think AJ had a right to act all high and mighty when she was nothing special herself.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

If Aj is retiring because she has some nagging injuries she could never recover from, more power to her that she retired young, but I suspect like many have said already that Cm Punk is the root to her departure. It's sad to see someone who dreamed of being a WWE diva throw away her dreams for a wannabe MMA fighter who has control issues. I guess now that Aj has free time she can practice cleaning Cm Punk's UFC gear and his soiled undies after all his MMA training...









In my opinion Aj will always be one of the top 5 best female promos in wrestling, but her matches.... Besides the Kaitlyn match and a few Naomi matches in FCW, she was just average in the ring. If any thing positive can be taken from her quitting is maybe an NXT diva will debut a lot sooner than originally planned, my hope is Sasha Banks or Charlotte but I wouldn't mind Bayley coming up to the main roster.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm not okay. fuck cm punk


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


Are AJ Lee marks really this desperate? fpalm

In what way did she 'pass the torch' to Bayley?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Punt said:


> How crazy would it be if she WAS pregnant, but the baby was Cenas.
> 
> The baby he wouldn't give Nikki.


Vince Russo is that you?


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Are you idiots really blaming Cm Punk for this. Shut up. Y'all shouldn't be allowed to post for saying dumb shit like that.

The immature members here are fucking horrible.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Meh she can go and have Punk's skinny fat ass babies now

She got her WM moment making Nikki tap out, perfect chance for Emma, Charlotte and Bayley to step up now


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Bring in Banks.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Proves how shitty her and her husband are. They don't respect the business. It's a job to them. You leave on your back, you don't quit like a bitch. 2 for 2, the IWC sure knows how to pick shitty wrestlers to cheer for.
> 
> HBK leaves on his back in 98 with a fucking broken back. But boo hoo CM Punk had a little bump the size of a golfball on his back....ouchey mama I need a blankey wah wah.
> 
> ...



Beautifully put.

Whiny IWC cunts like Punk and AJ because they make it OK to be selfish, lie, and complain when things don't go your way.


Punk won't even own up to not having his infection looked at. If it was so bad, and WwE is so shitty get a second opinion. 

Nope. Not Phils fault. Blame someone else


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

TheGmGoken said:


> Are you idiots really blaming Cm Punk for this. Shut up. Y'all shouldn't be allowed to post for saying dumb shit like that.
> 
> The immature members here are fucking horrible.


I'll be honest. Although we really know nothing about their personal lives, how is it unfair to draw the conclusion that CM Punk and his departure, and MOST LIKELY his attitude played a part into AJ's early retirement?


----------



## sierrahotel (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank god, now perhaps the divas will go back to their rightful place without their wannabe revolutionary with 12 year old looking ass


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Good for her. Just like Cm Punk, she's too good for this kiddy PG bullshit program anyways. Hopefully she goes into nude modeling, but I'm sure she'll be fine whatever she does. No point in staying in WWE when the entire division is just a commercial for a brainless reality TV show. The real female wrestlers are in NXT, but they don't get paid much, so I don't blame her for just retiring instead of asking for a demotion to NXT.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i stopped watching wrestling for a whole 10 years and the only reason I came back was because of

1) CM Punk
2) AJ Lee
3) Daniel Bryan

we're one more daniel bryan screw job away from getting me off the product again. sad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that she passed away so young. Rest in peace.


----------



## AAXL98 (Mar 17, 2015)

WHAT? I don't even like her but WHAT? ARE YOU SERIOUS? I'm so shocked, like wrestling was her dream. She accomplished a lot but at the same time I kinda expected her to retire at 35


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if she eventually returns to wrestling down the road and not with the WWE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> I'll be honest. Although we really know nothing about their personal lives, how is it unfair to draw the conclusion that CM Punk and his departure, and MOST LIKELY his attitude played a part into AJ's early retirement?


*Because it's stupid to make assumptions about people you know fuck all about?*


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Who ever wants to pay "tribute" to AJ Lee together, PM me. I've never really gave her much attention, but she is damn good looking and deserves a good send off.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Are AJ Lee marks really this desperate? fpalm


I'm not an AJ Lee mark I saw it on tumblr as I was looking for a wrestling gif.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

WaheemSterling said:


> Sad news, Paige is now the only talented female on the WWE roster. Need to promote Sasha and Becky Lynch now


Nattie is the best on the roster (Including) NXT.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Relying on Punk's MMA cheques :ti


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

no sense - she is 28!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sierrahotel (Apr 11, 2014)

Guys who mark out for divas are GENERALLY so fucking desperate


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> I'll be honest. *Although we really know nothing about their personal lives*, how is it unfair to draw the conclusion that CM Punk and his departure, and MOST LIKELY his attitude played a part into AJ's early retirement?


You answered your own question.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

So why not have her take the fall at Mania?!

I never hold it against anyone to retire but they gotta do the honours on the way out.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Who ever wants to pay "tribute" to AJ Lee together, PM me. I've never really gave her much attention, but she is damn good looking and deserves a good send off.


Are we gonna jack off on Skype to the clip of her bra showing?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Not really surprised actually, she did not look interested at all during her matches since her return.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Threads like this really bring out all the immature moronic degenerate scumbags, her retirement is barely a couple of hours old and people are already concluding why she retired, which could be for ANY reason. 

Nothing has been said yet but yet everybody has already drawn their conclusions, must be a lot of Fox news watchers on here.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Because it's stupid to make assumptions about people you know fuck all about?*


What assumptions? I don't think it's far-fetched to link this together. She was married to a guy who quit her line of work and has had nothing but BAD things to say about the company since he left. From what all wrestling fans know, the WWE and CM Punk are in no way in good terms. I don't think it's crazy to say that the strained relationship and CM Punk's attitude played a large part in her leaving so early. 

CM Punk leaves and basically hates the WWE. Since then his wife has been hinting at leaving, and now only a year later, she leaves as well. To say CM Punk has played not part in it is more insane than the conclusion I'm coming to


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584128460945133568


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> Sad news, Paige is now the only talented female on the WWE roster. Need to promote Sasha and Becky Lynch now


If you ignore Natalya, Alicia and Nikki who are all superior to AJ in the ring and Nikki's just as good on the mic then yeah Paige is the only talented female left...talent isn't limited to those that the IWC smarks at large decide are cool.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

She was terrible anyway. Mediocre wrestling skills and cringeworthy on the microphone.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Not really surprised actually, she did not look interested at all during her matches since her return.


So why bring her back in the first place? This is really bizarre that they brought her back only to half ass every match she was in, and steal the spotlight from the Bellas and Paige before she retired. 

None of this makes sense. Especially since she buried Stephanie McMahon on twitter and had no intention of sticking around.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wish her the best. Shame that we didn't get a aj vs Stephanie match!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla's next just watch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dear rational posters of wrestling forum,

Don't waste your time arguing with the baiting Trish mark calling AJ selfish for walking out with a W.

Trish Stratus: Retires as Women's Champion, putting over no one.

AJ Lee: Retires after two meaningless tag team matches, wearing the shirt of aspiring WWE Diva Bayley to increase her merchandise sales and give her free exposure.

Trish Stratus' win record: TOTAL	144 (53.93%)	13 (4.87%)	110 (41.20%)

AJ Lee's win record: TOTAL	199 (52.79%)	2 (0.53%)	176 (46.68%)*

http://www.profightdb.com/winlossrecord/trish-stratus-313.html
http://www.profightdb.com/winlossrecord/aj-lee-6580.html

*You may now return to your regularly scheduled programming.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Also, if anyone thinks that the Divas Division is going to "evolve" now that the most over diva on the main roster is now retired, then you need to wake the fuck up.

When AJ was gone after WM 30, and after Suvivor Series, the booking of the Divas Division didn't change. They were still given two minute matches every week, and were booked like a complete afterthought, and I guarantee you, that Charlotte and Sasha Banks will get the same treatment when they get called up.*


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Jesse Matthews said:


> Nattie is the best on the roster (Including) NXT.



It's too bad she's made herself come across as a joke and has associated with the bimbo divas on that reality show trash. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Arcturus said:


> *Threads like this really bring out all the immature moronic degenerate scumbags*, her retirement is barely a couple of hours old and people are already concluding why she retired, which could be for ANY reason.
> 
> Nothing has been said yet but yet everybody has already drawn their conclusions, must be a lot of Fox news watchers on here.


Agreed.

God help if any of these people are in relationships or have children in the future too.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Coach ‏@CMPunk 47s
#ThankYouAJ 

Right in the feels cry:cry


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

All about diva first and making change then she fucking retires after having the Belllas job to her 

What a hypocrite ass bitch


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > I will get a lot of hate but I think Trish is overrated
> ...


Yeah I agree. To tell you the truth I don't think Trish was that hot. She always wore too much makeup and makes you realize how she looks without all that makeup. She had a nice body but Lita did as well but Torrie was the GOAT in terms of a great body!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

AJ is going to UFC and is going to be with her husband


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> If you ignore Natalya, Alicia and Nikki who are all superior to AJ in the ring and Nikki's just as good on the mic then yeah Paige is the only talented female left...talent isn't limited to those that the IWC smarks at large decide are cool.


Natalya, sure, she's great and can wrestle, but she's boring and doesn't have the look, at all. Alicia? ha. And the Bella's are only here because of Cena and Bryan. Both are HORRENDOUS on the mic and cannot wrestle


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

But I'm mostly kidding about blaming CM Punk.

Anyone bashing AJ Lee now is ridiculous!!! She has single handedly SAVED the divas division. And i don't think that's an overstatement by any means. Look at where the division was before her? Eve and Layla were going no where with the WWE universe, and the bellas were a complete joke (some say they still are)....and then came AJ Lee. A girl who was dynamic out of the ring, had a unique look, and great charisma. I'm not going to claim that she's the best technical female wrestler, but she did more than any other diva has in the past 10. 

She actually GOT a reaction from people. The division looks like it's going in the right direction, no doubt, and you're nuts if you don't credit AJ for that


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584128460945133568


:maury:


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am sitting here laughing at all the people attacking AJ, Punk, their marriage and calling both of them harsh and rude names; seeing as they would be the first people up in arms and on the defense if the same things were done to their favorites.

SMH, so ridiculous.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Huganomics said:


> Coach ‏@CMPunk 47s
> #ThankYouAJ
> 
> Right in the feels cry:cry


Yeah thank you AJ for listening to me and finally retire after we stopped following eachother on twitter


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584128460945133568


Yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, it's safe to say Punk had something to do with this.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

LOL at people thinking ANY divas matches from the last month (including Mania) are actually remembered by the casual fans. Do you really think AJ getting the submission victory at Mania matters or will be remembered in a few days? I myself completely forgot who won that match and I consider myself a divas fan. Who cares what she done on her way out.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

just1988 said:


> So why not have her take the fall at Mania?!
> 
> I never hold it against anyone to retire but they gotta do the honours on the way out.


Exactly what I thought. Or at least, Paige picking the victory instead of AJ.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Who is that in the IMPACT Zone?!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Huganomics said:


> Coach ‏@CMPunk 47s
> #ThankYouAJ
> 
> Right in the feels cry:cry


Yeah thank you AJ for listening to me and finally retire after we stopped following eachother on twitter,to prove I run shit


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I so hope Nikki Bella cuts a promo about her on RAW :banderas


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584128460945133568


:sodone


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So why didn't Paige get the win at WrestleMania 31? :fuck
> 
> Absolutely no reason for AJ to steal the spotlight from Paige and get the WrestleMania moment for the 2nd straight year.
> 
> There's no way to justify that decision now. Thanks AJ.


Paige will be wrestling another decade or two because she actually cares.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> Exactly what I thought. Or at least, Paige picking the victory instead of AJ.


she probably didn't tell anyone.


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna miss her.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder if her injuries are way worse than we know, and that was why her in ring performance got worse. She's so tiny, it could be a combination of health/politics that led to this early retirement.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll miss her. I had ten years away from raw and started watching again in 2012, she was one of the bright spots in an abysmal product so I'll always have a soft spot for her and hope to see her back some day.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

What's JJ Lee doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Bet she didn't warn WWE about this before hand just like her selfish prick husband


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

she was great in 2012-13 but like punk her in-ring performance got noticeably worse after the hooked up

wwe have 5-6 exceptionally talented girls in nxt right now so lets hope it doesn't take another 3 years to see 3 women brought up.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

We'll see her at every Cubs and Blackhawks game now

No doubt Punk is behind this let's just hope for her sake it's worth the decision 

If she does come back in 5 years it will be a very different divas division with some very exciting women in it


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you AJ for your 2011, 2012, and 2013 runs.

I would say I miss her now but I already missed her after she became disinterested and phoning everything in. I wish her luck in whatever she does going forward.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dear rational posters of wrestling forum,
> 
> Don't waste your time arguing with the baiting Trish mark calling AJ selfish for walking out with a W.
> 
> ...


Wow never realized how Trish was pushed to the moon. Now I understand why people say she was shoved down our faces. Literally overrated


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

domotime2 said:


> What assumptions? I don't think it's far-fetched to link this together. She was married to a guy who quit her line of work and has had nothing but BAD things to say about the company since he left. From what all wrestling fans know, the WWE and CM Punk are in no way in good terms. I don't think it's crazy to say that the strained relationship and CM Punk's attitude played a large part in her leaving so early.
> 
> CM Punk leaves and basically hates the WWE. Since then his wife has been hinting at leaving, and now only a year later, she leaves as well. To say CM Punk has played not part in it is more insane than the conclusion I'm coming to


I agree, if AJ wasn't married to CM Punk she wouldn't be leaving right now. She would be living single and her job would be her life. But since she has CM Punk to fall back on with his UFC money she can sit back and relax and rely on his paychecks. I'm sure Punk hated that his wife still worked for a company he hates and left on really bad terms with.

I'm not saying he flat out told her to quit and she did but her relationship with him definitely had alot to do with her retiring. She wanted to be a wrestler her ENTIRE life growing up thats all she wanted to do. Makes no sense she would just quit it so early.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> We'll see her at every Cubs and Blackhawks game now
> 
> *No doubt Punk is behind this let's just hope for her sake it's worth the decision*
> 
> If she does come back in 5 years it will be a very different divas division with some very exciting women in it




..Oh you know this for a fact do you genius?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

this sucks but can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> I so hope Nikki Bella cuts a promo about her on RAW


Why? Everyone knows the Bella's left to be actresses and they failed at that. D list reality stars


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Punk's tweet :kobe9


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh well..That's a bummer.She was the only diva that got me interested in the Divas division.I hope her injuries where not that serious that caused her to retire.

Wish her well in her feature.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I agree, if AJ wasn't married to CM Punk she wouldn't be leaving right now. She would be living single and her job would be her life. But since she has CM Punk to fall back on with his UFC money she can sit back and relax and rely on his paychecks. I'm sure Punk hated that his wife still worked for a company he hates and left on really bad terms with.
> 
> I'm not saying he flat out told her to quit and she did but her relationship with him definitely had alot to do with her retiring. She wanted to be a wrestler her ENTIRE life growing up thats all she wanted to do. Makes no sense she would just quit it so early.



"UFC money" what the are fuck are you talking about? he hasn't even been paid yet. Are you 13?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

With AJ Lee gone, the divas roster is full of reality TV stars. But, that's until Sasha Banks comes in.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

double post


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

What's April CM Punkette Brooks doing in the impact zone?!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'd like to see AJ go down to Lucha Underground. Sexy Star is treated like a big deal down there and I think they'd have great matches.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

there was also something about her never being on total divas that just made me so happy! Having all of my girl friends talk about total divas and how much they love Nikki or Naomi or Natty...and then i get to tell them, "well actually the most entertaining and unique female in the company isn't even on the show".


ugh and why did she have to say flat out "retire". How about just a long hiatus!?! She's what, in the mid-20s!? Come on girl. You'll be back.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Her AND her husband both had it figured out. Spend a couple years giving it your all and doing your best, get enough money to last you the rest of your life, retire young. Now the two of them can grow old with a shitload of money without worrying about ever having to wrestle again.

You two are smart, I'll give you that. unk2


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Yeah I agree. To tell you the truth I don't think Trish was that hot. She always wore too much makeup and makes you realize how she looks without all that makeup. She had a nice body but Lita did as well but Torrie was the GOAT in terms of a great body!!


Lawl don't you ever get tired of repeating yourself. You might want to get that hate boner you have for Trish Stratus checked out. This obsession isn't healthy


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So why didn't Paige get the win at WrestleMania 31? :fuck
> 
> Absolutely no reason for AJ to steal the spotlight from Paige and get the WrestleMania moment for the 2nd straight year.
> 
> There's no way to justify that decision now. Thanks AJ.



Because Paige will have another mania moments! This is WWE saying thank you to AJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She's kind of been on a clock since Punk left. I'm shocked she lasted as long as she did.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..Oh you know this for a fact do you genius?


Is there any other reason a healthy 27 year old would retire? 
Hey she can sit ringside now at watch Punk get his arse handed to him in MMA so it's all good


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn it CM Punk...


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Crowking said:


> I wonder if her injuries are way worse than we know, and that was why her in ring performance got worse. She's so tiny, it could be a combination of health/politics that led to this early retirement.


Her guts are probably all messed up from banging Hunter.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

I suppose that Wrestlemania win was well worth it eh? Predictable for AJ to escape putting people over properly. Though hey she also avoided being forced to put over Charlotte every week so if she didn't quit now, she'd just have quit later as she fell down the pecking order.

Didn't she once say to the effect that other women are in wrestling to get famous and go on to other things and thus don't stay long? So she retires so soon herself? What a phony. Were it injuries than obviously its understandable, but it seems clear it very much isn't. 

I wonder what effects this will have though... perhaps it'll further increase the length of Big Bella's title run... perhaps a significant period of time... like an extra year... well that'd get in the way of Charlotte's ascension... ummn.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I will agree that if AJ knew it was going to be her last match she should have either let Paige get the win or go out on her back and let the Bellas get the win.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sad she's left. Now Paige is the only diva on the main roster I give two squats about.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Is there any other reason a healthy 27 year old would retire?
> Hey she can sit ringside now at watch Punk get his arse handed to him in MMA so it's all good


Oh I dunno ...it could be because she became pregnant, has some kind of underlying illness, may have had a huge falling out with management, may have become extremely disillusioned with the way the company is run, may have seen an opportunity to move into other business ventures as well as a multitude of other reasons...

but of course GENIUSES like you have it figured all out right?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Punk had anything to do with this, then how about no to #ThankYouAJ , and yes to #ThankYouPunk


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

She actually loved Wrestling, unlike 99% of the braindead models with big tits on the divas roster


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I agree, if AJ wasn't married to CM Punk she wouldn't be leaving right now. She would be living single and her job would be her life. But since she has CM Punk to fall back on with his UFC money she can sit back and relax and rely on his paychecks. I'm sure Punk hated that his wife still worked for a company he hates and left on really bad terms with.
> 
> I'm not saying he flat out told her to quit and she did but her relationship with him definitely had alot to do with her retiring. She wanted to be a wrestler her ENTIRE life growing up thats all she wanted to do. Makes no sense she would just quit it so early.


Yeah go ahead and blame this _entirely_ on Punk and Punk alone, all while ignoring the more likely possibility that AJ has decided that her many injuries have piled on her too much; and thus has decided that she wanted to put up the Chuck Taylor's while she was still healthy enough to enjoy the rest of her life with her husband and whatever kids she may decide to have one day.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

I'm not reading all 40+ pages of this but have Peter Rosenberg's shady tweets been posted. AJ had an attitude?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I agree, if AJ wasn't married to CM Punk she wouldn't be leaving right now. She would be living single and her job would be her life. But since she has CM Punk to fall back on with his UFC money she can sit back and relax and rely on his paychecks. I'm sure Punk hated that his wife still worked for a company he hates and left on really bad terms with.
> 
> I'm not saying he flat out told her to quit and she did but her relationship with him definitely had alot to do with her retiring. She wanted to be a wrestler her ENTIRE life growing up thats all she wanted to do. Makes no sense she would just quit it so early.


Maybe she did the right thing and finished out her contract (unlike her stupid husband). Wasn't her contract up anyways?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

x2kx2w0

AJ burial @ 1:50


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Oh I dunno ...it could be because she became pregnant, has some kind of underlying illness, *may have had a huge falling out with management*, may have become extremely disillusioned with the way the company is run, may have seen an opportunity to move into other business ventures as well as a multitude of other reasons...
> 
> but of course GENIUSES like you have it figured all out right?


Taking tips from her husband :grin2:


----------



## BrooklynNXT (Nov 30, 2014)

That was my queen :mjcry

I remember seeing her on my tv for the first time with the DB girlfriend angle and something automatically hooked me in .. then later I found out she was my PR and I love PR women ( my two exes )

She was cute , so sexy.

Ima miss my queen


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> "UFC money" what the are fuck are you talking about? he hasn't even been paid yet. Are you 13?


Are you 13? Cause if you don't think Punk is gonna be paid millions you're terribly wrong. He's a huge name and he's gonna be making millions. He could probably have just 1 fight and make more money than he'll ever need.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So does that mean we chant AJ Lee now instead of CM Punk?

Brock should have at least sent her to Suplex City first.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Not too surprising. She has looked disinterested since returning last year.

Was looking forward to a Sasha/AJ feud. Oh Well.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Are you 13? Cause if you don't think Punk is gonna be paid millions you're terribly wrong. He's a huge name and he's gonna be making millions. He could probably have just 1 fight and make more money than he'll ever need.


His pay will be dependent on various factors, such as how much the PPV he is on will draw as well as sponsorship fees, they didn't even guarantee Anderson Silva millions of dollars when he fought, it was dependent on various factors and btw he ALREADY has more money than he'll ever need.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd wager money that she is pregnant.

At any rate, I was never a fan and thought she botched moves as much as she breathed. I also thought it weird that she married a guy her idol used to be fuck buddies with....

One thing I found funny but kind of harsh was that Lita was at Wrestlemania, and I don't know if it was scripted or not, but she really put over the Bella twins and made no mention of Paige or AJ whatsoever really. She even said that maybe she would return with Trish and face the Bellas. Again, probably scripted by corporate but I just thought hearing that probably would have crushed AJ....Lita just basically ignoring her existence and putting over two girls she is probably not too fond of in real life.

Good luck in the future, AJ......as someone that is originally from New Jersey I would say that it was great to have you as a representative, but, you kind of sucked, so......DDP forever!!!!


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Why should I be sad? i can't even recall a single time she's entertained me.. I've been more wowed by Nikki Bella than her lately, and that says a lot.. I hate the Bellas.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> x2kx2w0
> 
> AJ burial @ 1:50


Will you stop spamming and hating?? Fuck you and your Bella Twins, this is not post about them, shut up already, you have 30 comments on this thread and all of them are stupid trolling and hating


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> She actually loved Wrestling, unlike 99% of the braindead models with big tits on the divas roster


Well it seems that love for wrestling is now dead, why would you retire at age 27? Unless there is an underlining medical issue then I can't understand why she would give up her dream at such a young age when she could probably go for at least another 5 years.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well that sucks, like only Naomi left from the original Nxt Divas now?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Now We need Big show and Kane to go.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> Which match are you talking about?


Ummm the one where Paige got her ass kicked for several minutes. AJ lee lied dead on the outside then got the hot tag and made the Bellas look like jobbers and Paige a useless twat. 

Ring any bells?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> Natalya, sure, she's great and can wrestle, but she's boring and doesn't have the look, at all. Alicia? ha. And the Bella's are only here because of Cena and Bryan. Both are HORRENDOUS on the mic and cannot wrestle


Eugh you're one of 'those' fans. If you seriously think girls like Alicia, brie and Nikki have zero talent then you're so commited/brainwashed by the iwc mantra's that i feel sorry for you. You don't have to work the indys or be born into the business to be talented. Alicia Fox is the smoothest Diva the WWE has, her execution of moves is perfect thesedays. Brie has come a long way to being a decent pro wrester. Nikki has done even better, she's good in the ring, good on the mic, has good pshycology, works the crowd. Cant ask for more than that.

It makes me laugh that people will rate AJ Lee as this amazing in ring talent when she was pretty mediocre in reality but swear up and down that girls like the Bellas or Alicia have zero talent there. Smark robot thinking 101.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah go ahead and blame this _entirely_ on Punk and Punk alone, all while ignoring the more likely possibility that AJ has decided that her many injuries have piled on her too much; and thus has decided that she wanted to put up the Chuck Taylor's while she was still healthy enough to enjoy the rest of her life with her husband and whatever kids she may decide to have one day.


So its just a coincidence that her husband leaves on really bad terms with the company and she just so happens to retire the very next year? Shes been shit in the ring ever since he left and had a "I don't give a fuck anymore" attitude about her.


----------



## RobinMask (Jan 8, 2013)

Wasn't expecting it so soon but ultimately not surprised. Her head definitely hasn't been in the game as of late and it showed. Not going to cry for her or anything either because she achieved her dream and is going on to live her life with Punk should that last.

Sad day for AJ marks but not me as I think she was overrated quite a bit. Look forward to seeing other divas (Sasha, Charlotte, Bailey) step up and take advantage of this newly created vacancy.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm gonna miss you AJ .You had a dream and you worked your ass to achieve it from being a homeless girl to be the queen of the diva division because of your passion and hardwork. People will show their asses like they usually do but AJ had talent and was entertaining we will miss you AJ


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

WaheemSterling said:


> She actually loved Wrestling, unlike 99% of the braindead models with big tits on the divas roster


yeah she totally loved it..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Will you stop spamming and hating?? Fuck you and your Bella Twins, this is not post about them, shut up already, you have 30 comments on this thread and all of them are stupid trolling and hating


Freedom of speech. :denzel

And I've brought up many substantial points in this thread about how it was the wrong decision for AJ to go over at Mania, and how she buried the division one last time before retiring. 

Didn't you tell me to go kill myself earlier in this thread (before you edited that post)? So don't be accusing me of hating and trolling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> His pay will be dependent on various factors, such as how much the PPV he is on will draw as well as sponsorship fees, they didn't even guarantee Anderson Silva millions of dollars when he fought, it was dependent on various factors and btw he ALREADY has more money than he'll ever need.


Trust me the ppv will draw HUGE you know how many wrestling fans will buy the ppv just to see how CM Punk does? Punk is possibly bringing in a whole new fanbase, say they buy it just to watch him then they get hooked and continue to buy UFC ppvs. Punk is gonna bring in alot of new fans i'm sure. Which is why Dana White signed him. I highly doubt Punk isn't gonna be paid immensely.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Fuuuuuucccckkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If only the UFC had an 85 lb womens division...


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

This is expected yet unexpected at the same time, I've been expecting it since her slammy speech but now that it actually happened it's caught me by surprise, very sudden. AJ had an great career for a diva though.

This leaves the Divas division desperate for some NXT call ups. Paige, Nikki and Nattie are good but the rest of the main roster divas are garbage, Charlotte and Banks need to get to the main roster asap.


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

Good for her regardless of her reasons they are just that her reasons and she has decided the best thing for her life is to get out of wrestling, I hope everything turns out well for her.

I also cannot blame her to be honest sure she's only 28 but still she's married now so with Punk no longer wrestling I can see why she wouldn't want to be on the road half the week or more when he's at home and they dont need the money, wrestling may have been her dream as it was Punk's but maybe she's like Punk and has other things she wants to do with her life and wants to focus herself on those pursuits, goals change as you get older, she may want to start a family sooner rather than later, whatever it is I say good for her and Punk.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So wait, AJ Lee is leaving without putting anyone over?
> 
> Selfish cunt.


Get over it. Go outside, do something worthwhile with your life. You're on this website 24/7 crying. It's pathetic and rather disturbing.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Welp, now I just can't even bring myself to care about the divas division. I could try with another diva but I just can't bring myself to. AJ was the only one I really cared for.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't wait for AJ Lee for HOF 2016 threads :ti


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> RealLegend Killer said:
> 
> 
> > Will you stop spamming and hating?? Fuck you and your Bella Twins, this is not post about them, shut up already, you have 30 comments on this thread and all of them are stupid trolling and hating
> ...


I had to edit cuz you reported me
And I am not talking only about this AJ thread, you do this on every freaking AJ thread.
That video has nothing to do with this thread, you just wanna troll those AJ fans.
You are just jealous of AJ, in 3 years she accomplished more than Bella Twins since 2006.
And btw at least people care about AJ leaving, no one cared in 2012. when Bella Twins left


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires - THE THREAD*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> 
> She had her moment at mania 30, and now that she retired there was no reason to have it again at mania 31.


Real disservice to page.

WM 31 diva's match should have been a handicap match, Paige vs the Bellas, for the title...where the authority purposely helped them put her into a position where she would never win.

The condition should have been that she has to quit and leave WWE forever.
Instead of course, Paige wins and humiliates them.

Instead pointless tag match where AJ goes over and a wrestler SHOULD NEVER go over in their last match. 

Just because they had Trish do it does not mean it's a good idea. Look at how weak she made people look when she came back. They were never allowed to lose to her, ever.

I absolutely hate having wrestlers win their last matches unless there is some type of extenuating circumstance ie. death or terrible injury preventing further matches.

dumb waste of a Mania moment.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Welp, now I just can't even bring myself to care about the divas division. I could try with another diva but I just can't bring myself to. AJ was the only one I really cared for.


On the contrary, it now leaves room for NXT girls to get called up and shine!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

BornBad said:


>


dat suitable sig though


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

RealLegend Killer said:


> And btw at least people care about AJ leaving, no one cared in 2012. when Bella Twins left


QFT.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

So she's quit her day job to be buggered by CM Punk full time.

#respect


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So its just a coincidence that her husband leaves on really bad terms with the company and she just so happens to retire the very next year? Shes been shit in the ring ever since he left and had a "I don't give a fuck anymore" attitude about her.


Why does everyone forget that she had a god damn neck injury throughout most of the Summer and Fall that she worked through to put Nikki over at Survivor Series, an injury which combined with the time off she took to get married and then the time she took off to heal helped contribute to her recent ring rust and sloppiness?

Also, I wouldn't blame her for not having a fuck about the current state of the company.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

TOO SOON :/


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Now I really don't give a fuck about diva division.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Also, I wouldn't blame her for not having a fuck about the current state of the company.


This I cannot agree with, the division is clearly changing for the better going by recent booking and if that continues she could have been a part of that change maybe even spear headed it but now that will be left to Paige, Bella's etc


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

The hate is real lol.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Also, if anyone thinks that the Divas Division is going to "evolve" now that the most over diva on the main roster is now retired, then you need to wake the fuck up.
> 
> When AJ was gone after WM 30, and after Suvivor Series, the booking of the Divas Division didn't change. They were still given two minute matches every week, and were booked like a complete afterthought, and I guarantee you, that Charlotte and Sasha Banks will get the same treatment when they get called up.*


The difference being that after Wrestlemania Paige was given the title simply to transition it back to AJ whenever she decided to return. Booking or the making of new stars can't happen in such circumstances and Paige was the one who suffered most from that.

Which is the problem with all the AJ absences as management always wants to get the belt back on AJ seemingly as rapidly as possible for whatever reason. Lets be honest here after all... Nikki was going to be losing it to AJ... who would than go on to damage Paige again.

Now that she is gone for good they can finally go in another direction as you know... they are forced to.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

xDD said:


> Now I really don't give a fuck about diva division.


Did AJ really bring that much excitement and entertainment to the divas division? I mean really? What did she do that was so great? her ring work was really mediocre and she was sloppy at times. She hasn't really done anything in the division in the last year of note really. She held the title for way too long and she had like 2 matches that was really good. Whenever AJ was on its not like i suddenly saw great matches and cared about the division. I just don't see why shes the sole reason someone would care about the divas when you got Paige there as well whos better imo.

Paige has alot more talent than AJ, plus with Charlotte coming up and Sasha the division is gonna have a ton of talent who are imo alot better than AJ. So if you're a fan of womens wrestling its about to get alot better when they get called up.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd make her return her slammy awards on the way out


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*AJ Lee got recognized due to being in storylines with men but never was this huge draw her fans make her out to be, lacked motivation/inspiration and got lazy with it(Retirement), attempted to bury other divas, was highly overrated on the mic, tried to be like CM Punk later in her career which didn't work.

Her career is not in the league of Lita and Trish Stratus. Hopefully AJ Lee finds happiness during her retirement.

Had a feeling she would leave WWE, never thought she would retire.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... Raw sucks even more now. But I can't blame her for leaving this shit company at all. Maybe if they weren't run by fools and petty little bitches (and that ain't even about Steph) then she might have stayed. But then, we wouldn't be in the midst of the worst run of wresltling for some time.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wow. I wasn't expecting this. I wish her nothing but the best.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

*Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*



> AJ Lee (April Mendez) has decided to retire from in-ring competition with WWE. We wish AJ the very best.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-04-06/aj-lee-retires-from-wwe-27262204


WARNING: UNPOPULAR OPINION COMING

I was never an AJ Lee fan. In fact, I couldn't stand her, I thought/think she is/was incredibly overrated. Her mic skills were overrated. Just because she breaks the fourth wall and became the female CM Punk-lite on the mic that made her good? She was a terrible actress and as far as an in ring worker she was hardly a great technician. Her role a few years ago as the crazy chick involved in major stories could have honestly been played by anyone with passable mic skills in that position. That being said. She definitely made an impact. Her role in WWE will never be forgotten (unless you are like me and didn't watch WWE for most of 2012 or most of 2013). She has been the only diva to be relevant in both the divas division and the male division since Eve and the only legitimate female star since Melina. 

I actually compare her to Chyna (hear me out). Chyna burst onto the scene along side HHH. He hadn't really gotten over until she was brought in which he found his footing. She then became a star in her own right in a world dominated by men. She wasn't even in the divas division but still garnered massive followings. She had a unique look and only entered the female division when she reached that glass ceiling in the men's division. Take that statement and replace Chyna with AJ and HHH with Daniel Bryan. 

However, I just have this feeling of indifference. She overstayed her welcome. I never found her all that great to begin with and honestly couldn't care less that she's gone. However I do think they should have worked her retirement into a storyline to put over new talent. Imagine Charlotte debuting as the woman who retired AJ Lee.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Goodnight sweet princess. Thanks for trying to make the divas division worth a damn. :clap


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> This I cannot agree with, the division is clearly changing for the better going by recent booking and if that continues she could have been a part of that change maybe even spear headed it but now that will be left to Paige, Bella's etc


The recent booking of the Divas Division has definitely been significantly better, but as I already said. AJ probably had her reasons for retiring right now, such as not wanting to get injured further as I said; which is the most likely scenario.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

she was cute, shame


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Now the divas Division can thrive, 

-No more John Cena like booking for AJ Lee,

-No more Slut Shaming(Not even "slut shaming" as these women aren't sluts, in fact one of them Brie is married), 

-No more bias against Models for how they look.

-No more attempted burials to try and get yourself over.

-No more pushes for women who aren't the top draw(AJ Lee was booked above The Bella Twins, even though Bella Twins are bigger draws, now it's obvious why AJ Lee won at Wrestlemania, this would be her last Wrestlemania before retiring)

*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

Not really 
Paige said she get her 1st Mania win but of course AJ had to be the one to make Nikki submit


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

inbeforelock.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Goodnight sweet princess. Thanks for trying to make the divas division worth a damn. :clap


What? Stfu you mark aj dint do shit har har har underaged 12 yr old boy hurr durr hurr


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

A shocker and not at the same time. You could sense her passion had dwindled, and I can't really blame her. She's in love with a guy who was mistreated by the very company she works for. Hell, after one interview with Punk I was turned off by wrestling, and she's with him everyday and lived through this.

They pretty much have to call up an NXT girl now. Somebody needs to fill the babyface role, and Paige shouldn't be doing it alone.

I didn't read through the threads, but does anyone know if she's going to give a farewell speech? Or is she just gone?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

Yeah, I care. She has been the best diva in wwe since Eve left, and there's a big hole whenever she's not around. I can only hope that Sasha comes up because she's the only one who is as good all round as Aj was.

Besides, she's 28, maybe in the future she'll come back for another run? Like Jericho said, there's always going to be that itch.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RLStern said:


> *Now the divas Division can thrive,
> 
> -No more John Cena like booking for AJ Lee,
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao if you think EVERYTHING is going to change because AJ Lee is gone. Especially the slut shaming. Misogyny is a bitch and a hell of a drug. It won't cease at all.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

Always fast forward diva stuff so wont notice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

*Care as in happy that other divas won't get attempted burials by AJ Lee anymore?

Yes.

Care as in sad that she's leaving/retiring?

No, she hurt the diva, Kaitlyn was bringing it up and AJ Lee was doing wrong, The Bella Twins and Paige however managed to succeed during this.*


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Lol. I can't with people whining about putting someone over before they leave. I doubt the girls even have much say in whether they win or lose. There's been stories about girls wanting to put others over for whatever match and the suits not caring/listening and does what they want. Ultimately it's on creative not AJ not Trish and not whoever else has won on the way out. Even if Trish/Aj lost their last match what good is it if creative doesn't give the divas consistent storylines and time.


----------



## YungEli930 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah it sucks... Hope they bring up Charlotte and Sasha soon.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao if you think EVERYTHING is going to change because AJ Lee is gone. Especially the slut shaming. Misogyny is a bitch and a hell of a drug. It won't cease at all.


*Why are you talking about misogyny?

I'm talking about AJ Lee's slut shaming of other divas because of who they're married to or dating, where they come from and how they look.*


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

RLStern said:


> *
> -No more Slut Shaming(Not even "slut shaming" as these women aren't sluts, in fact one of them Brie is married),
> *


I don't think a slut getting married is unheard of.Plus she married one of the most popular wrestlers.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Couldn't tell what you were referring to specifically or generally. Cause generally speaking, AJ's exit does little.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

You could've posted this in the main thread.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

ΤheDude;47354833 said:


> I don't think a slut getting married is unheard of.Plus she married one of the most popular wrestlers.


*
She actually started dating him years before he became the Top Draw in Professional Wrestling/Sports Entertainment.(Daniel Bryan)*


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Who?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The moment Punk left, the "AJ is leaving WWE shortly" countdown clock begin. I knew she was leaving this year. Before her recent break, you could see in her matches and segments that she clearly didn't give a shit anymore and was just on auto-pilot. Wrestlemania week makes sense now since it was a way to "pass the torch" to Paige as the centerpiece of the division.

So she'll probably leave and be done with wrestling to start a life and family with Punk. Seems like they both saved their money well so they'll be fine.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah I care. She's been the best diva since I started watching again in 2012. A lot of feuds with NXT women I was looking forward to.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Also speaking of slut shaming... you _are_ aware the dude in your avi is famous for it, right?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Good bye CM Punks Wife.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

No!!!! Nikki was suppose to rack attack her from the top of the ladder at Extreme Rules in the first ever 6-way Divas Championship Ladder Match featuring the aforementioned, Brie, Paige, Natalya, and Naomi.

Seriously though, I think her marriage to Punk may have put her in a toxic environment in WWE. I'm glad she went out on top and not jobbing to Cameron, Eva. She definitely lit a match in the division during dark times.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*



Big Bird said:


> You could've posted this in the main thread.


Sorry, didn't know there was one


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

I liked her well enough, but nah.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Honestly cannot say I am surprised her time in the WWE was borrowed ever since Punk left and how it all went down and tbh she stayed around a lot longer then I was expecting.

I wish her nothing but the best, I didn't mind AJ at all and will miss her a little. She was good for the Divas and I think she held herself quite well in the final part of her run. Who would have known last Sunday was her farewell.

Anyways I think there will be more to come from this, things were clearly soured since Punk's departure but then you see the tweets between AJ and Steph and it makes you wonder what really was happening behind the scenes. You can only imagine how Steph would have reacted to that tweet etc.

Anyways, can't say I am shocked I wish her all the best and wonder where it leads to now. Punk officially is cut off from the WWE for good now and obviously AJ too.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*



Big Bird said:


> You could've posted this in the main thread.


He could have, but that wouldn't have served his narcissistic need to have his thoughts and comments addressed directly.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

A bit, it's not the end of the world, though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

Not really, but all the bitching about AJ stealing Paiges win, wihtout thinking Paige prob let her, knowing it was the last match is pretty funny..


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

RLStern said:


> *Why are you talking about misogyny?
> 
> I'm talking about AJ Lee's slut shaming of other divas because of who they're married to or dating, where they come from and how they look.*


Because unlike you AJ recognises that the girly bimbo shallow princesses and reality shows in general are the DOWNFALL of women on television and setting women back decades.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Aj Leaves. Do You Care?*

I mainly care cus Lee was one of WWE's best female wrestlers, if not the best one.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JM said:


> Ummm the one where Paige got her ass kicked for several minutes. AJ lee lied dead on the outside then got the hot tag and made the Bellas look like jobbers and Paige a useless twat.
> 
> Ring any bells?


The fuck you on about 18-2 then?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Naomi is next in line to retire


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

All this vitriol is amusing.

Good luck to her. May she find success in whatever the future has in store for her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

ThankYouQueenJ said:


> How do you go to sleep at night?
> 
> HOW do you look at yourself in the mirror?
> 
> ...


:applause

This post epitomizes AJ Lee fans.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice of her to take that WM paycheck on the way out, when she barely did anything, and clearly hasn't cared as of late.

It's WWE's own fault for giving someone like that a prime position, when there are other people far more deserving.

If Punk and her split, and she no longer has Punk's money to rely on, she'll come crawling back to wrestling.

In a way, it's good she's making this decision while still young. Gives her time to go back to wrestling if shit goes haywire.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I care, a lot. She was my favorite diva other than Banks.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

ThankYouQueenJ said:


> How do you go to sleep at night?
> 
> HOW do you look at yourself in the mirror?
> 
> ...


>username: Thank You QueenJ
>join date: April 2015

Godspeed


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm one that will go on record saying that I will miss AJ Lee, the wrestler. I'm glad I was able to see her live when she came back in June and beat Paige for the Diva's title on Raw.#ThankYouAJ


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

She was alright. I wish her the best of luck in her future endeavours.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She should have let Paige get the win at WM instead of her finishing off the match. Kinda selfish IMO to end the match that way. It doesn't surprise me though.*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Early Observer AJ Lee career overview:

Indy Career lasting about a year and a half in New Jersey spread across 30 or so matches, most notable ones involved mixed tags with Jay Lethal who she was dating, living with, and was trained by. No true catalog matches that are worth looking into. Her debut match was in 2008, where she lost against Jana, Lana's Japanese gimmick.

Somehow was hired by the John Lauriantis regime that was vilified by marks across the land. Possible reason is the same reason Nidia was hired for an "exotic" look.

FCW developmental run where she had matches ranging from mediocre to ok. Nothing truly memorable or blowaway. Not as good as many of the females who came after her in the late FCW era, the early stage of NXT as a developmental, or NXT as of today. Notably, Charlotte and Sasha have had more standout performances than AJ Lee in a 2 year period in developmental, than AJ has had in her combined WWE, FCW, and overly publicized indy career. As well as Ivelisse Velez who was a real rock 'n rolla, rage-against-the-machine type who was released before she garnered true mainstream visibility, unlike AJ Lee who merely started rocking the boat in her final months with the company. Notable boyfriend at the time was Trent Baretta, who designed the skull anime-style logo on her early designs.

Throughout most of her WWE run, her favorite people were the McMahon family as she had proclaimed in many an interview. Most notably, one Stephanie McMahon, who she had claimed to love and admire. A notable match with Naomi on NXT Season 3 where she had been first introduced to her future husband, CM Punk was doing commentary that truly emphasized his strong feminist beliefs including proclaiming one Jamie Keyes as being a boy robot and how he enjoys watching NXT Season 3 without any pants. She then had a match catalogue of notable matches on the main roster of two: One match with Kaitlyn out of a bout a dozen on some PPV. And a match with Natalya on Main Event, or was it Superstars? She also had a promo on the divas that spiked the ratings of that night for an entire minute, but the rest of the 6 minutes of that segment completely collapsed. 

Notable matches: Naomi vs AJ Lee - NXT Season 3. Natalya vs AJ Lee. Kaitlyn vs AJ Lee

With a grand total of 3 memorable matches across a career spanning from 2008-2015, AJ Lee will go down as one of the greatest female wrestlers in the history of the business.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

skypod said:


> Because unlike you AJ recognises that the girly bimbo shallow princesses


*So there's a problem with being Girly?

Trish Stratus and Lita were girly, nothing wrong with the divas division back then,



















Also how are The Bella Twins for example "bimbos who are shallow"?

How does being attractive make you a bimbo and shallow?*



skypod said:


> and reality shows in general are the DOWNFALL of women on television and setting women back decades.


*Incorrect, actually Storylines made the divas success, AJ Lee's Reality Type/Broken heart storyline with the guys got her recognition.

And that was WWE TV, the other Divas such as The Bella Twins since 2013 didn't have to use guys on Raw.

AJ Lee is setting women back decades with her slut shaming and bias against any diva who is Attractive and Girly, 

Newslash: Divas are supposed to be girly, Miss Elisabeth, Alundra Blaze, Jacqueline, Sable, Trish, Lita, Molly Holly, Chyna, The Kat, Victoria, Gail Kim, Mickie James, and etc.

This idea that AJ Lee gave about the divas having to be tomboys and "one of the boys" is ridiculous. 

If I wanted to watch "one of the boys"... I'd watch the boys.*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

omg im seriously devastated. we need banks now. :'(


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> *Indy Career lasting about* *a year and a half in New Jersey spread across 30 or so matches*, most notable ones involved mixed tags *with Jay Lethal who she was dating, living with, and was trained by.* No true catalog matches that are worth looking into. Her debut match was in 2008, where she lost against Jana, Lana's Japanese gimmick.
> 
> *Somehow was hired by the John Lauriantis regime that was vilified by marks across the land. Possible reason is the same reason Nidia was hired for an "exotic" look.*
> 
> ...


*Even Dave Meltzer shows AJ Lee is overrated, where I bolded and underlined.

Now,

One thing though, Only 3 memorable matches in her career and yet Meltzer calls her one of the greatest in the history of the business,

:nowords*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm shocked she's done so soon but I guess she wants to have dem babies with CM Punk now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Early Observer AJ Lee career overview:
> 
> Indy Career lasting about a year and a half in New Jersey spread across 30 or so matches, most notable ones involved mixed tags with Jay Lethal who she was dating, living with, and was trained by. No true catalog matches that are worth looking into. Her debut match was in 2008, where she lost against Jana, Lana's Japanese gimmick.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Charlotte and Sasha Banks have had more memorable and better matches in developmental in just 2 years than AJ has had for her entire career from 2008 till now. 

AJ for whatever reason was just given that Cena booking early on and thrusted into main event storylines with Punk and Bryan, and from then on she was the only diva WWE gave a shit about. She just got storyline after storyline, they made her the biggest slut then when they was done with that they made her GM and after that she went on and had like a 400 day title reign that had me begging for someone new to hold it at the end of it. She was just never that good and she definitely shouldn't be put in the same class as Lita or Trish. I mean if you go back and just watch AJ's matches they aren't that good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rather surprised to hear this, even though I should've seen this coming considering her lengthy absences as of late. Shame to see AJ go considering she is a pretty solid talent overall and was the freshest breath of air that the divas division had in years. But on the flipside, she accomplished everything she could in the company: Multiple reigns as champ, became a 2-time Diva of the Year Slammy Award winner and even became the face of the division, so I can see why she'd call it quits and ride off into the sunset after winning her final match (which was at 'Mania no less).

Godspeed, AJ. :clap


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Something I can be glad for though is how she made Nikki Bella tap out at Mania before going off on her way. Best of luck to her and hope to see her wherever she decides to go from here.


chargebeam said:


> On the contrary, it now leaves room for NXT girls to get called up and shine!


True, and I really like Sasha but for me personally, it'll be hard to really get attached and root for another girl like I did AJ. I can always try though.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> Early Observer AJ Lee career overview:
> 
> Indy Career lasting about a year and a half in New Jersey spread across 30 or so matches, most notable ones involved mixed tags with Jay Lethal who she was dating, living with, and was trained by. No true catalog matches that are worth looking into. Her debut match was in 2008, where she lost against Jana, Lana's Japanese gimmick.
> 
> ...


:what


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Honestly... I just want to know what did AJ do or what about her inspires such a vitrollic and obsessive hatred of her in some of you?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

When I saw this on my phone, at first I was like: :WTF2

It was so random. But then, after realizing how her career essentially peaked when Punk said, "I dig crazy chicks", I was like:









Hate away.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a real shame CmPunkIsAGod didn't last enought to live this moment in the forum :lol


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Simple. AJ loved professional wrestling, but WWE has tried its best to not be about professional _wrestling_. If you have the money and your dream ends up a dud, why fight something bigger than you?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> The fuck you on about 18-2 then?



The year prior when it was AJ and Tamina vs the entire divas locker room.

I'm pretty sure my post was rather clear. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mercy said:


> *She should have let Paige get the win at WM instead of her finishing off the match. Kinda selfish IMO to end the match that way. It doesn't surprise me though.*


Maybe the other women wouldn't let her and said "if you are retiring then you take the win". Who knows.

That post match hug means so much more than it first looked. Wonder if she just couldn't get healthy for some reason and decided to only come back to help out Paige and Paige decided to give her the win instead.

Whatever... just really have no reason to care about Raw anymore. As much as I like Paige, she doesn't have much to work with now and I don't think the momentum for the women will last. This is Vince and Dunn's company we are talking about.


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Honestly... I just want to know what did AJ do or what about her inspires such a vitrollic and obsessive hatred of her in some of you?


Literally nothing.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

AJ marks know what the Reigns marks go through now at least.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Honestly... I just want to know what did AJ do or what about her inspires such a vitrollic and obsessive hatred of her in some of you?


I just don't know why she was pushed the way she was. She never impressed me in the ring and i was never a fan of her mic work. But soon as Daniel Bryan dumped her after he lost at WM she was all WWE thought about and the only diva they gave a shit about. She went from being this lower mid card diva having random matches on SD to being used in multiple main event storylines and given the longest womens title reign i'd ever seen.

She was put in one big angle after another and was the main focus of any of the divas for what felt like years. And fans of hers act as if she was this amazing wrestler whos in the same league as a Trish or a Lita, shes not. If AJ was on the roster back in the early 2000's, no no nvm i can't even picture her on the roster back then with all those real women. AJ would look like a pre teen little girl next divas like Trish, Lita, Victoria, Torrie, Sable. AJ wouldn't even make a bleep on the radar if she was around back then.


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

JM said:


> This makes me even more annoyed that AJ was given ANOTHER rub at Wrestlemania. Paige looked like second fiddle, the Bellas do the job and AJ takes her ball home to be with Phil.
> 
> Maybe she will join MMA. Can you imagine how many burgers she will need to eat to be the same weight as ROUSEY?
> 
> ...


Realistically, she could do well in the UFC Women's Strawweight (106lbs-115lbs) division (with training of course).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> It's a real shame CmPunkIsAGod didn't last enought to live this moment in the forum :lol


Don't worry, I'm sure wherever he is, he's celebrating. Maybe he'll make a return on here to gloat unless he's IP banned.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I just don't know why she was pushed the way she was. She never impressed me in the ring and i was never a fan of her mic work. But soon as Daniel Bryan dumped her after he lost at WM she was all WWE thought about and the only diva they gave a shit about. She went from being this lower mid card diva having random matches on SD to being used in multiple main event storylines and given the longest womens title reign i'd ever seen.
> 
> She was put in one big angle after another and was the main focus of any of the divas. And fans of hers act as if she was this amazing wrestler whos in the same league of a Trish or a Lita


She was pushed because she connected with the fans, was a good all around talent and made the WWE a shit ton of fucking money through merchandise and other avenues; it's really not hard to see how and why AJ was pushed as the top Diva.

Of course, talent can be subjective to someone's eyes, but she has one of the largest fanbases out there, and the WWE thought she was good enough to be pushed and be a top person in the division for as long as she was.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

CMPunkIsAGod, wherever you are :toast


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Maybe the other women wouldn't let her and said "if you are retiring then you take the win". Who knows.
> 
> That post match hug means so much more than it first looked. Wonder if she just couldn't get healthy for some reason and decided to only come back to help out Paige and Paige decided to give her the win instead.
> 
> Whatever... just really have no reason to care about Raw anymore. As much as I like Paige, she doesn't have much to work with now and I don't think the momentum for the women will last. This is Vince and Dunn's company we are talking about.


*Perhaps. But if she loves the business as much as some of her marks claim she does then she simply refuses so someone could actually get the rub on that match instead of her. She clearly didn't need it. 

It would have actually made more sense for the Bella's to win the match now that we know what we know. Now I can't blame that on AJ as the result of the match is not really up to them. But AJ could have let Paige get the pinfall or submission which makes Paige look stronger. But noooooo can't have that can we. I just think it's selfish of AJ to allow that ended to happen.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not in the mood to deal with the idiotic mark wars and trolling today... so one last "thank you" to AJ for a fun run and having a great match I love to rewatch. 

And fuck the WWE for now chasing away yet another great woman WRESTLER. Out for the night now.

EDIT: THat is not directed at you mercy... typed that before your post came up. Again, don't know the situation. Maybe she hadn't decided yet. I can definitely see it being something where she comes in Monday and is all "so, what's the plan" and Vince giving her a blank stare before throwing something together. Maybe it was one last straw. It really was out of nowhere so who knows. I am trying not to assume anything.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> x2kx2w0
> 
> AJ burial @ 1:50


You are so predictable and its pathetic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> It's a real shame CmPunkIsAGod didn't last enought to live this moment in the forum :lol


TBH he's lucky he lasted as long as he did. :lol

I'm sure he's cluttering some other wrestling forum up with glee right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kailola said:


> Realistically, she could do well in the UFC Women's Strawweight (106lbs-115lbs) division (with training of course).


*Realistically? Based on what? Perhaps you've witnessed her in a real fight and if so then so be it. Just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

What makes people think that someone who is decent at the art of FAKE FIGHTING would be good in a real fight? *


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> I'd wager money that she is pregnant.
> 
> At any rate, I was never a fan and thought she botched moves as much as she breathed. I also thought it weird that she married a guy her idol used to be fuck buddies with....
> 
> ...


Wow Lita seems like a bitch


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Oh I cannot WAIT for this podcast.


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Mercy said:


> *Realistically? Based on what? Perhaps you've witnessed her in a real fight and if so then so be it. Just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> What makes people think that someone who is decent at the art of FAKE FIGHTING would be good in a real fight? *


Did you miss the training part?

Everyone in the UFC trained to learn how to fight... What would make her any different...


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Not in the mood to deal with the idiotic mark wars and trolling today... so one last "thank you" to AJ for a fun run and having a great match I love to rewatch.
> 
> And fuck the WWE for now chasing away yet another great woman WRESTLER. Out for the night now.
> 
> EDIT: THat is not directed at you mercy... typed that before your post came up. Again, don't know the situation. Maybe she hadn't decided yet. I can definitely see it being something where she comes in Monday and is all "so, what's the plan" and Vince giving her a blank stare before throwing something together. Maybe it was one last straw. It really was out of nowhere so who knows. I am trying not to assume anything.


How did they "chase her away"? She was probably pushed harder than any diva since Trish Stratus.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Awww, love ya AJ, she'll get a send off, probably the full announcement about the Bella twins will come soon also. Would be nice if her send off was her and nikki main eventing Raw for the divas belt, that would be nice. 

good luck lovely lady ... enjoy making the babies lol.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm an AJ fan, it's a shame we'll not see her against the NXT divas, especially Sasha.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Crowking said:


> Leonardo Spanky said:
> 
> 
> > Explain to me why AJ deserved to get the win at WrestleMania instead of Paige and maybe then I'll "pipe down".
> ...


I hated the fact that Trish won at her last match and take the title with her. Hulk freakin Hogan didn't even win his last match. Trish is so overrated.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AJ's retirement being the #1 trend on FB roud*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is she retiring effective immediately?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

RLStern said:


> *Even Dave Meltzer shows AJ Lee is overrated, where I bolded and underlined.
> 
> Now,
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that's not actually a real article from Meltzer. But if it is, that last sentence is really out of place with what he wrote.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone think this will force an NXT diva to debut on the main roster now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kailola said:


> Did you miss the training part?
> 
> Everyone in the UFC trained to learn how to fight... What would make her any different...


*Alot of people train for UFC and they don't realistically have a shot at doing jack shit once they get there. Why is she any different?*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Mercy said:


> *Perhaps. But if she loves the business as much as some of her marks claim she does then she simply refuses so someone could actually get the rub on that match instead of her. She clearly didn't need it.
> 
> It would have actually made more sense for the Bella's to win the match now that we know what we know. Now I can't blame that on AJ as the result of the match is not really up to them. But AJ could have let Paige get the pinfall or submission which makes Paige look stronger. But noooooo can't have that can we. I just think it's selfish of AJ to allow that ended to happen.*


Exactly. Now the result of that match makes both the Bellas and Paige look like lesser stars than AJ Lee, and they are the women who are sticking around. AJ was gone and came back for a month just so she can beat the Bellas at WrestleMania? What was the point of that? Especially when you consider her performances were bad and she did nothing in the match. Now the conclusion to that entire Bellas/PaiJ storyline is that Paige wasn't abLe to beat the Bellas on her own and needed AJ Lee to do it for her. So they sacrificed making Paige the top babyface (even if it's temporary) just to put AJ over before she retired. 

The PTO would've been put over huge if the match ended with that instead of the black widow. 

AJ Lee just had a big WrestleMania moment last year by defeating the entire division in a title match to cap off her 295 day title reign. Since she was retiring a few days after mania there was no reason for her to get one for the second straight year. 

There's absolutely no way to justify that finish now. Some AJ marks claim it was a "thank you" to AJ? What for? She buried Stephanie McMahon and the company on Twitter and was phoning it in since 2014.

The Trish reitrement was different since she didn't steal anyone's moment or kill their momentum. And it happened at a B PPV where she beat her greatest rival who was also her equal and was retiring a month later herself. She put Mickie James over at WrestleMania before she left, and Mickie won that feud. She played an integral part in making Mickie James a star and that's what matters most.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Does anyone think this will force an NXT diva to debut on the main roster now?


Charlotte's probably on a flight to Austin, Texas as we speak.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Mercy said:


> *Realistically? Based on what? Perhaps you've witnessed her in a real fight and if so then so be it. Just because I haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> What makes people think that someone who is decent at the art of FAKE FIGHTING would be good in a real fight? *


Maybe because pro wrestlers are the toughest breed of athlete on the planet? No other sport requires its athletes to inflict the damage on their bodies night in and night out, 5-6 days a week, 52 weeks a year, only time you get off is when you're body finally gives and you get injured. MMA fighters, Boxers, Football players, Soccer Players, Baseball players, none of them inflict the amount of damage on their bodies as pro wrestlers. You have to be extroidinarily tough to take that kind of pounding, AJ has to be one tough lady.

And let's be real here, the quality and caliber of fighters in the women's MMA game is really poor at the moment, minus one Ronda Rousey. The women's game is light years behind the men's game because it's still in its infancy. It's totally plausible to think that, assuming AJ decided that's what she wanted to do (and we have zero inclination that she's even considered it), she is already as tough physically as any woman she would have to face, she could train for 12-18 months and be right at the same level as anyone in her weight class.

Wrestling isn't "fake fighting". You'd think being a mod of a wrestling forum you'd know by now that there is a massive difference between something being choreographed and something being fake. Nothing about what wrestlers do is fake, it's scripted. AJ and all those other women wrestlers (despise the term divas) like Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Paige, etc are all tough as nails to do what they do. I'd say that gives them a certain leg up on 99% of other women that suddenly decide they want to learn to have MMA fights.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

It was inevitable, to say the least.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks12 said:


> I hated the fact that Trish won at her last match and take the title with her. Hulk freakin Hogan didn't even win his last match. Trish is so overrated.


*You wont find a bigger Trish fan than me and I absolutely hated that. It makes no goddamn sense. Again though, the winner of the match is not determined by the talent. The same team could have won this match but instead of AJ getting the submission why not have Paige get it? *


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Mercy said:


> *Alot of people train for UFC and they don't realistically have a shot at doing jack shit once they get there. Why is she any different?*


UFC Women's Strawweight division champion is barely an average fighter, and the rest of the women range from eh to bad since it's not a developed division, the Bantamweights aren't either. With training she would fair well I think, any other woman that decides to go there would too since overall it isn't good in the first place. Calm down.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Charlotte's probably on a flight to Austin, Texas as we speak.


Yea, if it is gonna be anyone it will be Charlotte next surely.

Don't see Sasha, Bayley or any others getting the call up before Charlotte plus Charlotte has already had a match on Raw with Nattie.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> You are so predictable and its pathetic


Seriously?!?! This is coming from YOU of allllllllllllllllllll people.....hahahahaha what a delusional hypocrite. Do you even read the comments you continue to leave on a daily basis?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DUECES!

Maybe she joins the womens division in UFC??


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There's absolutely no way to justify that finish now. Some AJ marks claim it was a "thank you" to AJ? What for? She buried Stephanie McMahon and the company on Twitter and *was phoning it in since 2014*.


For christ sake she was *injured* for most of 2014; why do people not understand that?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> No other sport requires its athletes to inflict the damage on their bodies night in and night out, 5-6 days a week, 52 weeks a year,


*Professional Wrestling is fake, the object is to protect the "opponent", your Co-Star, you only get hurt when you do moves incorrectly, go to Wrestling School please.*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Mercy said:
> 
> 
> > *Perhaps. But if she loves the business as much as some of her marks claim she does then she simply refuses so someone could actually get the rub on that match instead of her. She clearly didn't need it.
> ...


Trish is one of the most overrated divas ever. She barely lost.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Yea, if it is gonna be anyone it will be Charlotte next surely.
> 
> Don't see Sasha, Bayley or any others getting the call up before Charlotte plus Charlotte has already had a match on Raw with Nattie.


Yeah, Charlotte makes the most sense anyway. Has accomplished everything she can down in NXT and hasn't been being used lately.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Trish is *one of the most overrated divas ever*. She barely lost.


*No she isn't.*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so predictable and its pathetic
> ...


Do you?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Honestly... I just want to know what did AJ do or what about her inspires such a vitrollic and obsessive hatred of her in some of you?


I couldn't stand her, mainly because of her fans. 

I'll admit she was the most consistent in terms of character building and delivering on the mic of all the divas in the last 5 years, but in ring was so weak to me, i just couldn't understand why people loved her so much. All I liked about her in ring work was her Finisher, and she knew how to sell. 

Natalya, Paige, Nikki, Foxx, Naomi, are better than she is in the ring.




...





i do rank her above Summer Rae, Rosa, Eve, Cameron, Eva, Brie, and Layla tho. AJ is average.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> For christ sake she was *injured* for most of 2014; why do people not understand that?


She was phoning it in before Summerslam. 

And if she was injured why didn't she leave instead of winning the title 2 more times and having mediocre matches with Paige and Nikki Bella, which made the division and the championship look bad more than anything? And don't tell me it was to put them over because she made Paige tap out twice in a row to end their feud. Nikki had to cheat to beat her and AJ got the last laugh by making Nikki tap out at Wrestlemania. 

And what about 2015? Are you still using the injury card? Were her performances good? She was nothing but sloppy and botchy in every match this year, including WrestleMania.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Mercy said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > I hated the fact that Trish won at her last match and take the title with her. Hulk freakin Hogan didn't even win his last match. Trish is so overrated.
> ...


Well the reason why Trish won in her last maych was because she was getting a lot of publicity for retirement and wedding and Vince decided for her to win at her hometown of Canada.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Maybe because pro wrestlers are the toughest breed of athlete on the planet? No other sport requires its athletes to inflict the damage on their bodies night in and night out, 5-6 days a week, 52 weeks a year, only time you get off is when you're body finally gives and you get injured.
> 
> And let's be real here, the quality and caliber of fighters in the women's MMA game is really poor at the moment, minus one Ronda Rousey. The women's game is light years behind the men's game because it's still in its infancy. It's totally plausible to think that, assuming AJ decided that's what she wanted to do (and we have zero inclination that she's even considered it), she is already as tough physically as any woman she would have to face, she could train for 12-18 months and be right at the same level as anyone in her weight class.
> 
> Wrestling isn't "fake fighting". You'd think being a mod of a wrestling forum you'd know by now that their is a massive difference between something being choreographed and something being fake. Nothing about what wrestlers do is fake, it's scripted. AJ and all those other women wrestlers (despise the term divas) like Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Paige, etc are all tough as nails to do what they do. I'd say that gives them a certain leg up on 99% of other women that suddenly decide they want to learn to have MMA fights.


*It's fake. You can call it whatever you want but it's fake fighting meaning they aren't really fighting. They are pretending to fight...i.e. fake. Call it whatever you want. Just because you can pretend to fight doesn't mean you can really fight however. 

I do understand that athletes are more likely to make a good fighter. But she would be going up against other women that are athletes as well. There has been no documented proof *that I know of* that AJ has ever even been in a real fight... or even wants to be a real fighter. For someone to just say that it's realistic for her to do well in UFC is just an insult to any UFC fighter and anyone that is trained to fight. 


You bring up an excellent point of wrestlers being tough and that's an absolute fact. And being tough would carry you through alot of fights there's no doubt about that. 

I also like your point about the lack of talent in the womens division. That's true as well. But there's no evidence that AJ would be any more talented than the women that have been training to be a MMA fighter for years. I would actually wager she would be less talented than those women because they have.... been training for years. 

Let's say a wrestler like AJ starts training to be an MMA fighter in the year 2015 and someone else that isn't a wrestler starts training at the same time. In the year 2017 I would put my money on the wrestler being more ready to fight if they were to face each other. 

I'm not saying AJ couldn't do it but someone saying it's "realistic" is just pure guesswork and it's no more realistic than anyone else that has actually been training to do it. 

Is it possible? Sure. Would she get a match? She's a known name so absolutely *which is unfair but that's another story*. Would she have a realistic shot at beating someone that knows what the fuck they are doing? No. *That being said I understand that in a fight ANYONE has a punchers chance to win one fight because all it takes is one punch**


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Do you?


Lol your lame comebacks are as predictable as your anti Trish comments. Seriously go see a doctor about that hate boner you have for her. It's not healthy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mercy said:


> *You wont find a bigger Trish fan than me and I absolutely hated that. It makes no goddamn sense. Again though, the winner of the match is not determined by the talent. The same team could have won this match but instead of AJ getting the submission why not have Paige get it? *


You make perfect sense, which,of course, disqualifies you from the hallowed position of "WWE Booker". Try not to lose any sleep over that.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :cheer
> 
> The division can finally evolve.


LOL Then you will be blaming Sasha Banks for HOW BAD THE DIVAS DIVISION IS, then Charlotte when they both get to the main roster, then Becky Lynch, thinking they were not good all along afterwards and were just cancer CANCER I TELL YOU. You people KNOW these women are being waterd down but yet you somehow fall for wwes bullshit anyways. Not to say Aj lee is overated, sh eis, but she gets a lot more shit than she deserves and also in the time she was gone last year did the divas division evolve. NO


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> I couldn't stand her, mainly because of her fans.
> 
> I'll admit she was the most consistent in terms of character building and delivering on the mic of all the divas in the last 5 years, but in ring was so weak to me, i just couldn't understand why people loved her so much. All I liked about her in ring work was her Finisher, and she knew how to sell.
> 
> Natalya, Paige, Nikki, Foxx, Naomi, are better than she is in the ring.


Why people love a wrestler is subjective to everyone.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> She was phoning it in before Summerslam.
> 
> And if she was injured why didn't she leave instead of winning the title 2 more times and having mediocre matches with Paige and Nikki Bella, which made the division and the championship look bad more than anything? And don't tell me it was to put them over because she made Paige tap out twice in a row to end their feud. Nikki had to cheat to beat her and AJ got the last laugh by making Nikki tap out at Wrestlemania.
> 
> And what about 2015? Are you still using the injury card? Were her performances good? She was nothing but sloppy and botchy in every match this year, including WrestleMania.


Her ring work started to decline when she got injured really, her pre-Summerslam work was fine.

As for why she stayed, she stayed to finish her program with Nikki and put her over at Survivor Series while at the risk of hurting herself further; doing that kind of thing is a far cry from the "selfish cunt/bitch" that you claim AJ to somehow be despite not knowing her in real life or having any clue what she really is like. As for the matter of Nikki having to cheat to beat her at SS, well duh, Nikki is a heel; how else is she supposed to build heat?

As for 2015, she took several months off to heal her neck, of course she was going to be somewhat sloppy due to the ring rust; but that doesn't automatically equate to her being a lazy phoning it in bitch like you claim.

Honestly, the fact that you hate AJ like she killed your parents or something is quite pathetic Leonardo; she's done nothing to you.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Seems pretty sudden. Just 3 days ago she posted this and now she quits for no reason. I blame Punk.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

More Paige = me likey.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> LOL Then you will be blaming Sasha Banks for HOW BAD THE DIVAS DIVISION IS, then Charlotte when they both get to the main roster, then Becky Lynch, thinking they were not good all along afterwards and were just cancer CANCER I TELL YOU. You people KNOW these women are being waterd down but yet you somehow fall for wwes bullshit anyways. Not to say Aj lee is overated, sh eis, but she gets a lot more shit than she deserves and also in the time she was gone last year did the divas division evolve. NO


+1. People stay blaming whoever is at the top for a less than stellar division/program when it's really creatives fault. They don't value the divas let alone let them have much of a say in whether they win/lose a match. How many times have the girls said later in interviews that they wanted a much better alternative to happen vs what actually did but got denied.


----------



## Goro (Mar 31, 2015)

Paige practically owns the Divas Division now! Best of luck to AJ!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you?
> ...


Your lame as well for commenting back.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

#ThankYouAJ still a top us trend on twitter 4 hours after the news broke.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Your lame as well for commenting back.


Yes! How dare I respond to your comment. I forgot only you were allowed to say something...stfu


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> LOL Then you will be blaming Sasha Banks for HOW BAD THE DIVAS DIVISION IS, then Charlotte when they both get to the main roster, then Becky Lynch, thinking they were not good all along afterwards and were just cancer CANCER I TELL YOU. You people KNOW these women are being waterd down but yet you somehow fall for wwes bullshit anyways. Not to say Aj lee is overated, sh eis, but she gets a lot more shit than she deserves and also in the time she was gone last year did the divas division evolve. NO


:tripsscust

Nope sorry. Big fan of Becky Lynch, fan of Sasha Banks, and I like Charlotte.

There's a good chance that WWE can fuck them up, but if they get booked well then the division will in fact 'evolve'. It has already started with the longer matches, the fact that there's now more than one woman who look like stars, and the future call-ups in NXT who can actually wrestle. A major problem was WWE consistently putting AJ in the title scene and making her look like the only star in the division for a long time. 

I'm a loyal fan and I wouldn't just turn on them for having a lacklustre run on the main roster. Would've turned on Paige last year if that was the case. And I'm well aware of moveset limitations.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

If she had this planned from the start she should never of come back, Charlotte could of had her spot at mania.

Or 

Bella's should of went over her at mania. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Not in the mood to deal with the idiotic mark wars and trolling today... so one last "thank you" to AJ for a fun run and having a great match I love to rewatch.
> 
> And fuck the WWE for now chasing away yet another great woman WRESTLER. Out for the night now.
> 
> EDIT: THat is not directed at you mercy... typed that before your post came up. Again, don't know the situation. Maybe she hadn't decided yet. I can definitely see it being something where she comes in Monday and is all "so, what's the plan" and Vince giving her a blank stare before throwing something together. Maybe it was one last straw. It really was out of nowhere so who knows. I am trying not to assume anything.


Yes, WWE which has always bent over backwards for AJ chased her away.
Vince seems to love AJ considering how strong she has been booked for ages... to say that somehow he'd be at fault is crazy.

The most likely one to "blame" would be her husband. Management gives her everything even when is burying them online. The girls in the back know the score so no problems there. Her husband on the other hand would have a "grudge" to push her into retirement.


----------



## shadow_rider456 (Apr 2, 2012)

damn, in shock right now


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> Nope sorry. Big fan of Becky Lynch, fan of Sasha Banks, and I like Charlotte.
> 
> ...


Well said then, however YOU KNOW THat is the case with a lot of people, you know there are people that "use" to like paige in NXT and then acually think her skills have gone to hell. LOL I don't trust it.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

AJ fans :lmao

All hope is not lost tho there's a chance you'll see her on the Impact Zone! 

:maisielol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> AJ fans :lmao
> 
> All hope is not lost tho there's a chance you'll see her on the Impact Zone!
> 
> :maisielol


No way does Punk let her go to TNA. She'll probably go to ROH assuming she's not really "retired."


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

:ugh2


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm going to miss my nerdy angel but best wishes to whatever she does next with her life. I'm going to mourn her retirement still though.

Con: AJ retired
Pros: Naomi, Natalya and Paige can get more attention. (Well technically Paige was already in the spotlight, AJ came in to even the odds and help her out)


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Baffled that so many people seem surprised. Since this board has been predicting she will quit now... no now... no now for almost six months. Although it is ironic that when I pointed out last year around this time given how short a WWE Divas career is AJ Lee might not be much longer for the world, I got bashed. "AJ Lee is going to win more titles than Rick Flair and wrestle longer than Mae Young you moron. Some people love wrestling damnit!" What a difference a year makes. 

Not surprised though, given her husbands relationship with WWE (I.E. he claims they almost killed him) I had a feeling AJ was not long for WWE after that, especially after she called out Stephanie McMahon. It felt like she was over it. 

A shame that someone who accomplished and did so much will likely five years from now be remembered as "CM Punks wife". But she came back and aside from getting another Mania, her last match on Raw (the six-divas tag) was one of the better matches the Divas have had in a while, possibly one of AJ's best matches. And people stopped with the stupid "CM Punk" chants finally. So there are worse ways to go out. 

When I am a fan of a Diva I always make a point of enjoying them as much as I can while they are around. WWE Divas just never have long careers. People made comments about Kane and Big Show still being around "stinking up the place" but it isn't surprising. Divas never have had long careers, I checked a while back and aside from Moolah and Stephanie McMahon (one who started her career before most of us were born and one who is the bosses daughter) no woman in WWE has ever stuck around for more than 9 years, and the number who even made it that long is very small. Being a WWE Diva is not a long term career. As this reminds us.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually just started like her and was starting to enjoy her as a face. She most likely has retired due to a pregnancy I believe? You could tell that AJ was phonying it in during her last reign as champion but WWE was always her dream and I don't she would retire just because she married CM Punk. Either way I hope nothing but success for her in the near future!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige leaving to film, AJ is now gone, the division is going to be f'n awful the next few months.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan Pratt said:


> Baffled that so many people seem surprised. Since this board has been predicting she will quit now... no now... no now for almost six months. Although it is ironic that when I pointed out last year around this time given how short a WWE Divas career is AJ Lee might not be much longer for the world, I got bashed. "AJ Lee is going to win more titles than Rick Flair and wrestle longer than Mae Young you moron. Some people love wrestling damnit!" What a difference a year makes.
> 
> Not surprised though, given her husbands relationship with WWE (I.E. he claims they almost killed him) I had a feeling AJ was not long for WWE after that, especially after she called out Stephanie McMahon. It felt like she was over it.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know; Lillian was with WWE for 10 years and all Alicia Fox, Layla and Rosa Mendes are in their 9th year with the WWE.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

no storyline, nothing.

Just leave us AJ.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Your lame as well for commenting back.
> ...


Don't you think it's pathetic telling me to stfu? Haha.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> BellaTwins: Big loss 4 the Divas Division 2day. Wish @WWEAJLee the absolute best! Want 2 c who wants 2 take the Champ on..Train harder..Ready 4 anything


-


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige leaving to film, AJ is now gone, the division is going to be f'n awful the next few months.


Paige is going to be gone for a least a month or two. 

She's probably going to be back around Battleground or Summerslam if she leaves after ER.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Chrome said:


> No way does Punk let her go to TNA. She'll probably go to ROH assuming she's not really "retired."


To be quite fair is not his call if she wants to work for TNA tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In theory this should allow a Charlotte or Sasha to step into the slot she's left. That's some positive news out of all of this. I'll miss AJ.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I've always liked AJ.

Best of luck to her in the future


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige leaving to film, AJ is now gone, the division is going to be f'n awful the next few months.


This is implying it wasn't awful for a good few years already


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> To be quite fair is not his call if she wants to work for TNA tho.


Think Punk would divorce her if she went to TNA. :lol


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Its saddening , but at the same time a releif. 
Im not gonna lie, I like Aj 2011-2012. But when she grabbed that mic and "pipebombed" the Division plus the 295 Days as champ, I started to not like her. I mean the more veteran Divas leave - cough, Nattie, Alicia, Tamina, Layla, The Bellas and Rosa cough, the better for The Division to have new talent to rise up. 
I honestly really believe the bellas are next to leave. 
But this was not a shock to me honestlt because shes been wrestling like she just doesn't care. Well at least she went out with a final great match on Raw.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

But the Paige leaving for a film thing is great for a title reign for Naomi. So when she returns, she beats Naomi.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

So Punk ruined her career. Is he proud of himself? He's such a bitter idiot that he would manipulate his wife into quitting? This dude is the vilest poison to ever be associated with wrestling.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Her husband left the company, and on bad terms.

Her best friend (Kaitlyn) had left the company, on what may perhaps be bad terms.

She also seemed to not be on the best of terms with management (i.e. the tweet to Steph)

She's the longest reigning Divas champion as well as tied for having the most Divas championship reigns.

She was also the most over diva on the roster by a large margin and was being placed in main event segments.

What else was there for her to do? I'm not surprised that she retired, especially considering how "out of it" she seemed after her wedding. Still, she was talented and had real passion. I wish her well on whatever is next on her plate.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *Professional Wrestling is fake, the object is to protect the "opponent", your Co-Star, you only get hurt when you do moves incorrectly, go to Wrestling School please.*


Triple H didn't do any move incorrectly when he tore his quad off his bone. Benoit didn't do any move incorrectly when he broke his neck. Edge didn't do any moves incorrectly when he broke his neck. Brock Lesnar didn't do any moves to Roman Reigns incorrectly, how do you think Romans body felt after that match? Or Cena's body after the Extreme Rules 2012 and Summerslam 2014 matches with Brock? Go watch Mick Foley, The Undertaker, Hulk Hogan, or any wrestler with over a decade of in ring experience at the highest level walk around some time, then come back and tell me it's fake. There is a difference between being injured and being hurt. Wrestlers get hurt in 90%+ of their matches, whether it's an accidentle stiff shot, being thrown into the ring stairs, taking a back body drop on the outside, taking a super plex, crashing through a table, falling off a ladder, having Sheamus tie them up in the ropes so he can tee off with stiff, brutal shots to their chest, or any number of different things. Wrestlers only get time off when they get injured, yea doing moves incorrectly causes a lot of injuries, but general wear and tear causes just as many injuries. Austin didn't need surgery after Owen botched that pile driver on his neck, he needed surgery after 2 more years of doing snap back bumps on it night in and night out.

Go walk up to someone at the Cauliflower Alley club and tell them pro wrestling is fake. I dare you. I double dog dare you. I swear I thought people were more enlightened to the difference between scripted and outright fake by 2015. I just watched the awesome ADR/Christian match from SS 2013, you should check it out some time if you haven't seen it. Before the match even starts, ADR comes to the ring with 2 black eyes and bruises on several different parts of his body. By the end, ADR has a broken nose and a busted lip to add to that list of ailments, AND THAT WASNT EVEN AN OVERLY PHYSICAL MATCH! Christian by all accounts isn't a stiff worker, he's as safe as it gets and a total pro, shit just happens when you are having a pro wrestling match. That shit WOULD NOT happen were all of it fake.



Mercy said:


> *It's fake. You can call it whatever you want but it's fake fighting meaning they aren't really fighting. They are pretending to fight...i.e. fake. Call it whatever you want. Just because you can pretend to fight doesn't mean you can really fight however.
> 
> I do understand that athletes are more likely to make a good fighter. But she would be going up against other women that are athletes as well. There has been no documented proof *that I know of* that AJ has ever even been in a real fight... or even wants to be a real fighter. For someone to just say that it's realistic for her to do well in UFC is just an insult to any UFC fighter and anyone that is trained to fight.
> 
> ...


It's not fake. See my reply above, it all applies. Fake implies nothing that is being done is real, and that couldn't be further from the truth. How do you fake being suplexed onto a ladder? I'd love to know. Dean Ambrose sure as shit didn't fake being power bombed onto that ladder at WM 31. That's all 100% legit, yea they know how to fall, great, no amount of great bump taking can protect you from being hurt when someone tees off on your head with a steel chair. You think all those bone crunching chair shots Undertaker delivered over his career were fake? I certainly don't. Why would Benoits brain look like an 80 year old Alzheimer's patient if everything was fake? Why would Mick Foley be so seriously concerned that he could end up the same way? Mick has had over 50 concussions during his career, are those all fake?

As for the rest of your post, you have great points and I can't outright disagree with you. My main point of contention is, the women in MMA just haven't had the time or chance to become as advanced as the men. Until just recently, I'm talking a year maybe 2 at the tops, being an MMA fighter was not even a possible career path for a woman, because of outdated Dinosaurs like Vince McMahon who think it's so outrageous that women would enjoy fighting just like men do. 

Finally, mercifully, we have mostly turned the corner as a society in that regard, Rousey is a god send, I'm super happy she is as popular as she is. But if you've seen her fights, you know she's virtually invincible right now because every single other woman is light years behind her in the octagon. That's why I said its not so unreasonable to believe AJ could become a respectable MMA fighter if she chose to do so and dedicated 12-18 months minimum to train diligently. She could be a prodigy, you never know, but I atleast know she isn't scared to take a hit and has enough dedication to pursue it, if that's what she wants. Again this is 100% speculation, there is zero, I repeat, zero indication she has any interest whatsoever in fighting. And if she did, I'm not saying she would be some raging success, I'm only saying I believe if she trained for the requisite amount of time I don't see any reason she couldn't comport herself respectably inside the octagon.

Now, Punk on the other hand, I don't see it. I know he's trained off and on for a while, but as I said earlier, most men in the MMA game have trained diligently for 10+ years in their chosen martial art. Punk hasn't. Unless they give him some complete rookie who just took up the sport 1-2 years ago I don't see how he has a chance. I'm happy he's doing it, if this is what he wants to do good for him live your dreams, he can die saying he had a real MMA fight and achieved his goal. I just don't see it being a viable career path.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

At least we won't have to deal with annoying AJ marks like Kabraxal anymore :cheer:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for her. 

The women division is in the toilet right now. She must be tired of the bullshit storylines and how everybody is badly used. 

And I would not be surprised if she had similar opinions of the WWE that her husband has. Better leave in this case. 

God speed, babe!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

NasJayz said:


>



Saving that one for when Jon Boy hangs them up


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> At least we won't have to deal with annoying AJ marks like Kabraxal anymore :cheer:


I don't know where you live but let's go celebrate beer and shot's on me. :grin2:
Anyone else wanna come. >


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

AJ had about as great a run as you can have in the joke that is the current women's division, and made quite a name for herself even before that.

There's really nothing left for her to do or prove. I'm glad she's retiring while still young and healthy. And punking out Steph on Twitter and STILL getting booked strong and winning your last Mania match...

That's called leaving _*LIKE A BOSS*_


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well... a bit of a shocker to me. I know Punk was on the outs with WWE obviously, but AJ had stuck with WWE long enough that I thought WWE were being professional enough to treat them separately. AJ clearly loved WWE, a lifelong fan, and I think she would have stuck around longer if not for Punk. I was hoping we'd get AJ vs. Lita one day, given that there's the legitimate history of AJ being a huge Lita fan growing up, and crying when she met her as a teenager.

I'll miss AJ Lee. She wasn't the greatest Diva ever, but she was very good in comparison to the rest of the main roster Divas, and definitely doesn't deserve the hate she's getting from some people. She was maybe the only Diva of the last 10 years given the chance to have a proper character and storyline- once Trish and Lita left, they all became faceless hotties in 2 minute matches with no real angles- unless you count that thing with Natalya farting. In the ring, her match with Kaitlyn at Payback was the best women's match since the Trish/Lita era (side note: Kaitlyn is the one I truly miss, what a goddess).

So what's next for AJ? She's apparently writing a book. Does she take on a new career, or will she just be CM Punk's doting wife while he does MMA?


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm definitely going to miss AJ.

This news seems rather sudden though, I'm thinking that there is something more to what's going on then what has been said. Guess we won't know unless AJ decides to say something.

As for the future of the divas, with no Paige for the for a couple months I can see WWE bringing Charlotte up ASAP. Perhaps even Sasha's, rise to the main roster will now be fast tracked as well.


----------



## BrayDay (Dec 14, 2014)

Good riddance. Hopefully now we can move on and forget about her and her husband. Seemingly 2 of the most self centered, me people around in quite some time. To be thrust into such prominent roles, which so many others would have killed for, and abuse it w extended vacations, and complete lack of passion and professionalism when they were being counted on is sickening. Might just be me, but now all I hope is that Phil gets tagged on the chin early in his first fight (which he also undeservedly got from this "awful" business) and the 2 of them can sit on their fortune and hopefully disappear


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

What will become of the "CM Punk" chants. 

Seriously. I'm sure WWE is pissed off about AJ retiring and things will only get worse between WWE and Punk.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Congrats to AJ on a fantastic career! She was undoubtedly the best and most over of her generation. She was the focal point of Raw for a whole year and helped get Daniel Bryan over as a main eventer. She was the longest reigning Divas champion of all time and the one who beat every other diva at once at WM 30. 

I'm not going to stick around a read the pathetic mark wars, but I just wanted to pop in and give my congrats and thanks to the greatest WWE diva of all time.

The GOAT :mark:

:clap Thank You AJ :clap


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Seems like her and Punk grew to hate what they always loved.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow this is surprising. 

It kinda looks like AJ came back just so she could get a WM win.

We all know Charlotte is coming up next but I'd much rather see Sasha Banks instead.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Seems like her and Punk grew to hate what they always loved.


Mirroring a lot of former WWE fans right now


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Exotic Express said:


> I'm not going to stick around a read the pathetic mark wars, but I just wanted to pop in and give my congrats and thanks to the greatest WWE diva of all time.



Absurd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> She was pushed because she connected with the fans, was a good all around talent and made the WWE a shit ton of fucking money through merchandise and other avenues; it's really not hard to see how and why AJ was pushed as the top Diva.
> 
> Of course, talent can be subjective to someone's eyes, but she has one of the largest fanbases out there, and the WWE thought she was good enough to be pushed and be a top person in the division for as long as she was.


She may have gotten over because she used the whole "I'm an underdog and a nerd like you guys" schtick and she was cute. But she shouldn't have got the push they gave her, she was pushed more than the male wrestlers that was in the main event.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Well bye WWE you were fun for a while. Maybe youll reel me back in a few years when you get someone new whose as entertaining as AJ but right now, theres nothing left of interest.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> She may have gotten over because she used the whole "I'm an underdog and a nerd like you guys" schtick and she was cute. But she shouldn't have got the push they gave her, she was pushed more than the male wrestlers that was in the main event.


Actually, she wasn't getting over AT ALL when she was doing the nerd gimmick

Clearly, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ratman said:


> Wow this is surprising.
> 
> It kinda looks like AJ came back just so she could get a WM win.



She didn't come back for the Mania win, she came back for dat WM payday :vince$


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TheRockfan7 said:


> She didn't come back for the Mania win, she came back for dat WM payday :vince$


Yes my bad. Win and paycheck lol.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

AJ retires at 28. The Bellas are still going in their 30s.

It turns out the Bellas have more passion for the business than AJ after all.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so sad.... This is the worst news... Why the fuck do you leave RIGHT when the divas are starting to get prominence?

Perhaps she was only happy being big fish in the small pond.... perhaps she doesn't know that she has the drive to make it when the NXT girls come up?

Or.... I'm gonna go with she watched all of her friends come and go, and it devastated her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Zeroapoc said:


> AJ retires at 28. The Bellas are still going in their 30s.
> 
> It turns out the Bellas have more passion for the business than AJ after all.


We all ready knew that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to miss AJ Lee. :frown2:


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Dalexian said:


> I am so sad.... This is the worst news... Why the fuck do you leave RIGHT when the divas are starting to get prominence?
> 
> Perhaps she was only happy being big fish in the small pond.... perhaps she doesn't know that she has the drive to make it when the NXT girls come up?
> 
> Or.... I'm gonna go with she watched all of her friends come and go, and it devastated her.


Maybe the plans going forward didn't involve her burying every other woman and she wasn't having that?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zeroapoc said:


> AJ retires at 28. The Bellas are still going in their 30s.
> 
> It turns out the Bellas have more passion for the business than AJ after all.


Well seeing as how everyone still thinks AJ is better than both of them combined, it's no wonder they have to keep going. AJ's got nothing left to prove

And didn't the Bellas start out BEFORE AJ? Talk about slow learners.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Zeroapoc said:


> Maybe the plans going forward didn't involve her burying every other woman and she wasn't having that?


I don't buy that, she was insistent as hell on putting over every single girl in NXT at any given opportunity on the mic. She made Paige a household name on the way out, and she was at least 25% of the reason that Nikki Bella is taken seriously now.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Well seeing as how *everyone* still thinks AJ is better than both of them combined.


Everyone? Really? Everyone? Every last person?

Where the hell have you been? Nikki has been better than AJ these past few months and plenty of people thought so. 

Notice I said "plenty of people" and didn't incorrectly use the word "everyone" like you did. Because I don't make crap up to validate my opinion.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

hadoboy said:


> Just to let you know; Lillian was with WWE for 10 years and all Alicia Fox, Layla and Rosa Mendes are in their 9th year with the WWE.


Fair enough I forgot about Lillian. Ring announcer isn't quite the same thing, but she has been on on screen performer for more than 9 years so I concede that. 

I was speaking for the main roster as far as Alicia Fox and Rosa haven't been on the main roster for 9 years. Although you are right that counting developmental they have been with WWE for 9 years. Certinally possible one of them could end up being with WWE 10 years of more. But in the main roster so far 9 years has mostly been the cut off. Hell even then neither of them have made it past 9 years yet. 

Layla has been on the main roster 9 years I am aware of. She may break the 10 year mark. Although she also has been off tv for a long time, so wouldn't be surprised if she isn't getting future endevored soon. 

Either way even with those three it is clear that being a Diva, especially a wrestler, with WWE is not a long term deal. WWE Divas just don't have the 15-20 or more year careers some of the men do. Maybe one of the older ones in the roster now will be the exception, but everyone was also sure AJ Lee loved WWE so much she would never leave. And as we saw, that ended up not amounting to a long career with WWE after all.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Where the hell do you people get the notion that AJ is selfish? Because she married Punk? Because she wants to start a family?

It's pretty common knowledge AJ was the biggest star of the Divas Division, taking into account the crowd and merch sales.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Arkham258 said:


> And didn't the Bellas start out BEFORE AJ? Talk about slow learners.


They both started in 2007.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good riddance.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Where the hell do you people get the notion that AJ is selfish? Because she married Punk? Because she wants to start a family?
> 
> It's pretty common knowledge AJ was the biggest star of the Divas Division, taking into account the crowd and merch sales.


To them, she's selfish because she cares more about enjoying her life and, if rumors are true, starting a family, than she does about entertaining them.


I swear, some fans logic is that nothing should matter to these people except wrestling.

Unhappy with your privilege to entertain? Suck it up because we bought your house.

Constantly in pain? Toughen it out or take some Vicodin, so when you're crippled or dead, we can cry about how much you'll be missed and how great you were, which does jack shit for your loved ones.

Want to leave the business with your health intact, financially secure and start a family? Get your tubes tied, bitch. You owe us 20 more years.


The shit is sad.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

She got to where she was because she fucked anyone who could help her move up. She had such a rep for it that it was her fucking gimmick for a while. She's got rancid pussy and no self esteem, and she's gone to live with her scumbag sad face husband.

The End

AND IIIIIIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUUU


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Londrick said:


> Good riddance.


Drinks on me let's go party. :grin2:


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm all about people leaving the business with their health intact by the way. All about it. AJ just sucked the joy out of my TV every time her tired ass cocked head promo and skippy wannabe rebel bitch gimmick showed up. 

She and the scuzziest douchebag in the last 20 years have found each other. I'm very happy. She didn't entertain me and I'm happy she left with her health. Fuck her, everyone else did.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SHIELD Agent said:


> I'm all about people leaving the business with their health intact by the way. All about it. AJ just sucked the joy out of my TV every time her tired ass cocked head promo and skippy wannabe rebel bitch gimmick showed up.
> 
> She and the scuzziest douchebag in the last 20 years have found each other. I'm very happy. She didn't entertain me and I'm happy she left with her health. Fuck her, everyone else did.


Yeah, everyone except you and I think that's what makes you angry.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Retires before learning how to run the ropes LOL
Good wrestler
Good on mic
Good character(the crazy gimmick)

Too bad but the divas division is so shitty


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

So is she retired from in ring action or retired fron the company all together?


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Well seeing as how everyone still thinks AJ is better than both of them combined, it's no wonder they have to keep going. AJ's got nothing left to prove
> 
> And didn't the Bellas start out BEFORE AJ? Talk about slow learners.


Nikki had more better matches since Summerslam than AJ had in her career :grin2:


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

skypod said:


> It's too bad she's made herself come across as a joke and has associated with the bimbo divas on that reality show trash. You reap what you sow.



Yeah because im sure she booked herself on that show...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not surprised.

I was a fan, but she didn't appear to be having fun anymore. Probably for the best


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

this been posted yet? https://instagram.com/p/0zMkBQB1ro/


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> You *w*h*ere* great Aj :crying:


Were not Where.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> AJ retires at 28. The Bellas are still going in their 30s.
> 
> It turns out the Bellas have more passion for the business than AJ after all.


AJ accomplish more in 4 years than the Bellas have in 8 years


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so fucking devastated right now. I don't know really what happens now. Will miss her so much. She was the only reason i didn't fast forward divas segment. 

It feels like i have gone into state of mourning. I just wish now we get to see her someway regularly.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm noticing that they haven't said she has parted ways with the company, merely that she has retired from in-ring competition. I wonder if she's sticking around as a personality?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fine with me. She has been phoning it in and clearly had no interest any more.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Thank you Aj for giving me my 1st televised singles match and my 1st title match! Wishing you all the best of luck in whatever you do! ��
> 
> — Ariane Andrew (@WWECameron) April 4, 2015
> 
> ...


few WWE reactions(outside the #ThankYouAJ barrage on twitter)

To poster who posted Bayley/AJ Lee stuff: WWE would not let her work while pregnant & AJ Lee not stupid (not sure why LOP, WINC even speculating of sattire pics with Bayley/AJ Lee). IF she was if I was Punk I would blow a gasket on her & WWE real bad.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys look at this tweet from Bayley from the 29th and see where her hand is maybe Aj is pregnant https://twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/582031822487322624


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

SHIELD Agent said:


> She got to where she was because she fucked anyone who could help her move up. She had such a rep for it that it was her fucking gimmick for a while. She's got rancid pussy and no self esteem, and she's gone to live with her scumbag sad face husband.
> 
> The End
> 
> AND IIIIIIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUUU


Well Trish f**cked VINCE and The Rock to get her push!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

At least she announced it, unlike a certain somebody.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fine with me. She has been phoning it in and clearly had no interest any more.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

JY57 said:


> few WWE reactions(outside the #ThankYouAJ barrage on twitter)
> 
> To poster who posted Bayley/AJ Lee stuff: WWE would not let her work while pregnant & AJ Lee not stupid (not sure why LOP, WINC even speculating of sattire pics with Bayley/AJ Lee). IF she was if I was Punk I would blow a gasket on her & WWE real bad.


To be fair, didn't she spend 90% of the 5 minute match at Wrestlemania on the ground?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zeroapoc said:


> Everyone? Really? Everyone? Every last person?
> 
> Where the hell have you been? Nikki has been better than AJ these past few months and plenty of people thought so.
> 
> Notice I said "plenty of people" and didn't incorrectly use the word "everyone" like you did. Because I don't make crap up to validate my opinion.


Did I make a grammar error? I don't think you know what incorrectly using a word means dipshit. Don't argue with someone with a higher IQ than you.

And unless you can provide me with a list of names and quotes from people in the biz singing Nikki's praise, I'd say you're the pot calling the kettle black regarding making crap up


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

I WILL MISS AJ #THANKYOUAJ


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fine with me. She has been phoning it in and clearly had no interest any more.


I think she is one of those Diva's that did everything she wanted in her first two years, no diva was ever given as much as she was and from 2012 to 2013 she was probably better pushed then her Husband. As you said you could see she lost interest in the last year or so, she was spending more time off and when she was there she didn't look interested. I'm sure the fact her husband left under a bad cloud led to the decision too. Probably she wanted to start a family too and spend more time with Punk. Good luck to her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FUCK even in this thread their AJ Hate why? Give her respect damn.

Nikki has not had better matches but this is not the thread for Nikki vs AJ give AJ respect damn.

Also Bellas did take that year off so the passion must not be there as much as wanting to be famous.

AJ has/had passion for wrestling and people know it rather you like or hate AJ the passion was there.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

:cry


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> *FUCK even in this thread their AJ Hate why?* Give her respect damn.
> 
> Nikki has not had better matches but this is not the thread for Nikki vs AJ give AJ respect damn.
> 
> ...


AJ was the most split opinion wrestler on here, male or female. So everybody not been a fan isn't a shock. 

During 2012 with the whole Bryan stuff up until halfway through her heel run, I would agree she had a passion for Wrestling. But you could see in the last year or two, she wasn't quite on top of her game. 

I'm not A.J's biggest fan but I wish her the best.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> At least we won't have to deal with annoying AJ marks like Kabraxal anymore :cheer:


No just people who want to start shit mostly Nikki marks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks12 said:


> Well Trish f**cked VINCE and The Rock to get her push!


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

smh @ haters complaining about AJ "stealing" Paige's WrestleMania moment. I guess at age 22, she won't have too many of those in her future.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> I'm noticing that they haven't said she has parted ways with the company, merely that she has retired from in-ring competition. I wonder if she's sticking around as a personality?


That or perhaps as a manager for Divas.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Really disappointed in some of the posters here due to their behavior. Its one thing to like/dislike a talent, but to actively hate one to the point of joking about their DEATH is beyond insane. These are the kind of people that give wrestling its less than savory reputation. Sad that people with these states of mind are wrestling fans.

Anyway, I'm a fan of AJ's. I didn't think she looked 100% when she returned not long ago and her best days were a few years ago, but she entertained the hell out of me and I really enjoyed her work. I used to chat with her on the web back before her developmental days, so its kind of wild to know I watched her career go from where it was to where it ended.

I hope that its not the last we see or hear from her. She was an invigorating light in a division long since left clouded. Proud of her, living the dream as she did.

I won't make assumptions as to the circumstances behind her early retirement;though I hope that should circumstances change, she laces her Chuck Taylors again and skips to the ring.

Whatever comes next for AJ Lee, I'm 100% with her in support.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

looper007 said:


> AJ was the most split opinion wrestler on here, male or female. So everybody not been a fan isn't a shock.
> 
> During 2012 with the whole Bryan stuff up until halfway through her heel run, I would agree she had a passion for Wrestling. But you could see in the last year or two, she wasn't quite on top of her game.
> 
> I'm not A.J's biggest fan but I wish her the best.


I know not everyone a fan reason i said give her respect even if your not a fan no need to be rude toward her. But then again seeing the comemnts people dont know what respect is.


----------



## Jericho Fan (Feb 7, 2015)

Bye, bye.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

#THANKYOUAJ


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Exotic Express said:


> I'm not going to stick around a read the pathetic mark wars, but I just wanted to pop in and give my congrats and thanks to *the greatest WWE diva of all time.
> 
> The GOAT* :mark:
> 
> :clap Thank You AJ :clap


:StephenA7


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

#FuckYouAJ 

Taking peeps moments. Ruining a division. Fuck you!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

She is preggers. Wow! She needs to eat a lot more because her body type is prone to miscarriages and premature babies.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> #FuckYouAJ
> 
> Taking peeps moments. Ruining a division. Fuck you!


Classy and she did not ruin anything. #JACKASS


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL at people saying she's was great.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Division getting stronger wrestling wise. Peace out, Offday Lee


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Impolite said:


> LOL at people saying she's was great.


Their opinion right?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Division getting stronger wrestling wise. Peace out, Offday Lee


And she can wrestle but she made people inteerested into the division when she was on top. Rather you believe it or not and yes it your opinion but one i don't agree with.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Expect AJ Lee chants on Monday. I think.... Eh. No there's always Paige.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> #FuckYouAJ
> 
> Taking peeps moments. Ruining a division. Fuck you!


I'm pretty sure punk is doing that. >


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

home girl came back for WrestleMania Play show paycheck and moment. On the divas champ. Yeh that made sense.

Fuck her. Fucking waste of mediocre in ring talent at best.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

We dont know that maybe she is pregnant. But believe what ever the hell you want too.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Indywrestlersrule said:


> Hey guys look at this tweet from Bayley from the 29th and see where her hand is maybe Aj is pregnant https://twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/582031822487322624


Dude. She wouldn't work matches pregnant. Get real.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn HATERS!!!

Cant even respect someone who retired.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

She came back for a Mania paycheck!!!

Took a spot that could have easily been Naomi, Natalya or Emma. 

Was booked to tap out to the largest audience in Mania history, THE DIVAS CHAMPION. 

She got the rub from Nikki. She got it and the next day tweets this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582626902524870656
Not one lick of, thanks Nikki for this moment. Nothing. Knowing she was going to retire. 

Fuck her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Damn HATERS!!!
> 
> Cant even respect someone who retired.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Im sure she had passion, but when you get only 3 minute matches, you get tired and lose it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NasJayz said:


>


No just sick of same people saying same shit all the time and not respectful.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> Im sure she had passion, but when you get only 3 minute matches, you get tired and lose it.


what 3 mins. do you see right now? 

She wanted to retire. And I think it's telling that the only divas to tweet her retirement was Nikki.

There's a girl that's actually humble. Not that that garden state road block rat.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Did I make a grammar error? I don't think you know what incorrectly using a word means dipshit. Don't argue with someone with a higher IQ than you.
> 
> And unless you can provide me with a list of names and quotes from people in the biz singing Nikki's praise, I'd say you're the pot calling the kettle black regarding making crap up


Everyone means everyone, "all people". My opinion alone would render your word usage incorrect. So there's simply no need for me to make anything up. 

And there's very little chance you have a higher IQ than me. Hell you're defending obvious incorrect word usage and mislabeling it as an attack on grammar. That's all I need to know. I'd provide details on my own IQ, but that would be douchey and nobody else here really gives a shit.

Also you resorted to name calling, so blow me.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's a celebration night up on this bitch!
@leonardoSpanky where are ya?




Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm
> 
> Worst moment in WM history


She retires, they get the spotlight taken from them. Vince McMahon's favorite reign of terror midget Cena like diva character wise finally is GONE! GONE!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Cameron tweeted also and you know it true they was having less then 5 mnutes matches.


See no respect go figure.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> She is preggers. Wow! She needs to eat a lot more because her body type is prone to miscarriages and premature babies.


I doubt she is pregnant, if she was, there is no way she would have been in the ring at Wrestlemania or Raw.

She will probably get pregnant now and write the book that has been mentioned on Twitter.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> No just people who want to start shit mostly Nikki marks


Maybe you're new to the internet but AJ marks the worst in 2013. Just look back to her promo in 2013, every single line that she said in that promo is exactly what her marks were saying since 2012. Then after that promo her marks got worse and started burying every other diva and coming up with reasons why none of them should ever be champion and how AJ is the only good diva in the universe etc. etc. If you want to blame anyone for the hate AJ gets blame those AJ fans.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> We dont know that maybe she is pregnant. But believe what ever the hell you want too.


No way.. wouldn't get in the ring pregnant.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> Maybe you're new to the internet but AJ marks the worst in 2013. Just look back to her promo in 2013, every single line that she said in that promo is exactly what her marks were saying since 2012. Then after that promo her marks got worse and started burying every other diva and coming up with reasons why none of them should ever be champion and how AJ is the only good diva in the universe etc. etc. If you want to blame anyone for the hate AJ gets blame those AJ fans.


Most these threads here was started byy non AJ fans and turned in Nikki vs AJ wars even this one which it shouldn't.

Im a AJ fan but i not once buried anyone in the division and i really havent seen that just AJ non fans starting shit. But that what i see.

BTW we are all marks.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

God gave us a gift today.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

njcam said:


> No way.. wouldn't get in the ring pregnant.


She was very limited also. But your right. Again believe what you want.


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

I wasn't a huge fan of hers but I didn't hate her I was just meh, when it came to her, and from what I've read she is "retired from the ring" but not from the E, I think she is prego and is retiring from any physical activity but not necessarily gone from the E's story lines, she will be off TV but I think she will be back in some form or capacity come Summer


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

To me, it's obvious. She wants to start a family with Punk. Punk probably convinced her that they're financially stable and fine. He does UFC, but between fights he just trains and is in Chicago mostly. Now, she can be a stay at home mom and be able to always be around Punk and support him. Give it a bit, she'll be pregnant.


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

I told myself I wasn't going to cry.:crying:


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm
> 
> Worst moment in WM history





DregSkorn said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of hers but I didn't hate her I was just meh, when it came to her, and from what I've read she is "retired from the ring" but not from the E, I think she is prego and is retiring from any physical activity but not necessarily gone from the E's story lines, she will be off TV but I think she will be back in some form or capacity come Summer


she's an opportunists. And it reached a breaking point w/ both. I bet that's what we'll hear in the future about her.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Good riddance. April Punk was easily the sorriest excuse for a diva I've ever seen.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> She was very limited also. But your right. Again believe what you want.


I like your 'Location'.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

brxd said:


> @WWE: BREAKING: AJ Lee (April Mendez) has decided to *retire from in-ring competition* with WWE.


Does this mean she will still be around in some capacity? A manager? GM? A special PPV attraction? Is this a Work? Is this like Lesnar's suspension (a reason to explain his absence)?


If this is true: 

AJ has been occasionally entertaining during her WWE stint. She's young, appears healthy, and is recently married. She might be taking time off to learn to cook Lasagna or wash clothes, like a CMWifey should. I envision a comeback at some future date, probably right after her hubby gets his azz kicked a few times in the octagon and the paychecks disappear.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I'm pretty disappointed by this based on how much she is a fantastic wrestler and is also great on the mic. BUT if she's happy then that's all that matters. I think the thing that just bugs me the most is how much this business meant to her and as soon as she gets married...she drops it. Granted it wasn't IMMEDIATELY after she got married and I'm not saying Punk asked her to do this, but it just bugs me that someone with SO MUCH MORE talent to give and so much going for her regarding her in ring future, that she just drops it so early on.....but she definitely accomplished more than what most divas dream of accomplishing in their entire lives such as:

3 time Divas champion
RAW General Manager
Working with top male wrestlers
Successfully defending a championship at Wrestlemania
Was a special guest referee in a WWE Championship match
Longest reigning Divas Champion

So she has so much to be proud of and maybe that's why she decided to leave, she's done so much as it is in the short time she was in the WWE. I just hope this is 100% what she wants and she is happy =)


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

> Two gifs of AJ from WM...
> 
> Worst moment in WM history


I'm not into Diva's wrestling, at all. However, I find that hard to believe given HHH and Sting shook hands later. Not to mention all the other ridiculous moments. Something leads me to believe you have a bias against AJ


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> To me, it's obvious. She wants to start a family with Punk. Punk probably convinced her that they're financially stable and fine. He does UFC, but between fights he just trains and is in Chicago mostly. Now, she can be a stay at home mom and be able to always be around Punk and support him. Give it a bit, she'll be pregnant.


God I hope Punk's kid grows up to be a huge frat boy drinker or party girl.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> She may have gotten over because she used the whole "I'm an underdog and a nerd like you guys" schtick and she was cute. But she shouldn't have got the push they gave her, she was pushed more than the male wrestlers that was in the main event.


How come? she made them money, the fans loved her, and at least in WWE's view (and in many others as well) she was a good enough overall talent; seems rightfully pushable to me.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

WRabbit said:


> I envision a comeback at some future date, probably right after her hubby gets his azz kicked a few times in the octagon and the paychecks disappear.


Yeah, they'll just be so hard up for money after getting all that money from the 'E royalties plus UFC fights. Chomping at Vinny Mac's heels to get back in and main event WM as a part timer. OK that last sentence will probably come to fruition.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> she's an opportunists. And it reached a breaking point w/ both. I bet that's what we'll hear in the future about her.


Actually not worst moment but again believe what ever you want.

She was not a opportunists then again how would you know do you know her are you in her head?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nikki Bella has the momentum going into ManiaPlayButton, Paige was in a story that had pop. She returns to get a Mania pay check. 

WWE sacrifices putting Nikki Bella over at ManiaPlayButton to give AJ a moment. 

That's ALL VINCE!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Nikki Bella has the momentum going into ManiaPlayButton, Paige was in a story that had pop. She returns to get a Mania pay check.
> 
> WWE sacrifices putting Nikki Bella over at ManiaPlayButton to give AJ a moment.
> 
> That's ALL VINCE!


Paige got put over and if AJ and everyone knew she was retiring maybe just maybe Nikki being humble agreed to take the fall as AJ last big match.

Ever think of that? NO because then it mean you couldn't diss AJ


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Nikki Bella has the momentum going into ManiaPlayButton, Paige was in a story that had pop. She returns to get a Mania pay check.
> 
> WWE sacrifices putting Nikki Bella over at ManiaPlayButton to give AJ a moment.
> 
> That's ALL VINCE!


Well Vince is senile.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> She is preggers. Wow! She needs to eat a lot more because her body type is prone to miscarriages and premature babies.


For the love of Christ.....

Anyway, was never the biggest fan of hers but she's probably made the biggest impact from a Diva standpoint since Trish/Lita.

She was GM, was involved in main event romance angles with Punk/Bryan/Cena (They were cringey as fuck, to be honest....) and she is the longest reigning Diva's Champion.

Unusual for WWE to let a departing wrestler go out on top though. Despite people thinking there's animosity due to the Punk shit, maybe they departed on good terms?

Or maybe she heard the "You suck Cena" and "You suck Bryan" chants the other night and thought "Nah, fuck this."


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Good riddance. April Punk was easily the sorriest excuse for a diva I've ever seen.


She was a sorry excuse for a Diva but she was a good wrestler. And this cannot be said by most of them.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> #FuckYouAJ
> 
> Taking peeps moments. Ruining a division. Fuck you!


fpalm


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige got put over and if AJ and everyone knew she was retiring maybe just maybe Nikki being humble agreed to take the fall as AJ last big match.
> 
> Ever think of that? NO because then it mean you couldn't diss AJ


Nikki agreed to take the fall when she's the girl staying? You believe dat? 

And if she did. AJ can't even publicly thank her? kayfabe is over, where is the thank you for putting you over when you're leaving. For giving you a moment. The chick that was on vacation, didn't hit house shows as often, came back unmotivated. 

This bitch can't even thank Nikki for giving her a last moment at ManiaPlayButton. She gave that to you, and there's no acknowledgement from her end. 

Chick is an opportunists. And killed a hot story angle. Paige should have turned on her at ManiaPlayButton or something. Then she would have had a moment. Nikki goes over. Lita and Trish vs The Bellas hype for next ManiaPlayButton follows. But nah see that chick is more about herself and fuck EVERYBODY ELSE THAT SACRIFICED FOR HER NAME TO BE POPULAR!


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Sick AJ haters.. Get a freaking life

#THANKYOUAJ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> what 3 mins. do you see right now?
> 
> She wanted to retire. And I think it's telling that the only divas to tweet her retirement was Nikki.
> 
> There's a girl that's actually humble. Not that that garden state road block rat.


Can we please stop with the idiotic name calling? you'd be the first one up in arms to defend Nikki if someone was calling her a piece of "Arizona Sun Trash" or something; but somehow it's okay to deride and deframe AJ with offensive and rude names and accuse of outlandish conspiracies to keep the entire division down despite not even knowing the woman?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Nikki agreed to take the fall when she's the girl staying? You believe dat?
> 
> And if she did. AJ can't even publicly thank her? kayfabe is over, where is the thank you for putting you over when you're leaving. For giving you a moment. The chick that was on vacation, didn't hit house shows as often, came back unmotivated.
> 
> ...


It would be called RESPECT ever heard of that? 

AJ was INJURED not on vacation big difference there and WWE books House Shows not the wrestlers plus again she was HURT. Would you want Nikki to work injured to the point she could break her back/neck?

How do you know backstage AJ didnt thank Nikki you damn sure was not there.

The storyline was not killed it was the Freaks over the Bellas. Good beating Bad.

You are a fool but hey believe what you want too even if your wrong.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuck AJ and her golden shovel!


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Good riddance Cancer of divas division is finally gone. Worst divas champion ever with most boring reign.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> She was a sorry excuse for a Diva but she was a good wrestler. And this cannot be said by most of them.


AJ Lee a good wrestler :lol

The female Bret Hart, no doubt.

if Bret Hart was incapable of doing a simple dropkick, that is

She's complete shit. Sure she's better than people like Cameron and Rosa, but she's still horrible.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> AJ Lee a good wrestler :lol
> 
> The female Bret Hart, no doubt.
> 
> ...


Gotta disagree with you sorry opinion.



Witcher AJ was far from cancer fo the division but whatever you want to believe to get though life go on believe it.



KL your the one who need to fuck off.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



TJC93 said:


> Funny, she was one of the most passionate people i've ever seen a few years ago, she met Punk, now she retires, you stay on that leash AJ!


100% this.
To say Punk didn't have an effect on her is to be blind.
He ruined her all around. 

Good job Phil. 
Hope you get fucked up in the octagon.

But back to AJ, I just want her off TV for good. 
I don't want GM AJ, I don't want manager AJ, I just want her off TV.
She got all self-righteous (wonder why) while at the same time just bitching and phoning it all in. 
Started being really self-centered (wonder why) like she was "Lita good" except that she wasn't. 
I'll miss her 90 lb body awkwardly hitting cross bodies...
not really.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garden State Trash opportunist.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

For everyone thinking AJ is pregnant. She wrestled at Mania and at Raw the next day (which everyone seems to have forgotten) and she took bumps in both of those matches. There is no way she would have taken bumps if she was pregnant and no way she would have wrestled at Raw if she knew she was pregnant in Mania. If she is pregnant (and I am not saying she was. Didn't we literally go through this "AJ is pregnant thing almost exactly this time last year) then there is no way she knew she was before Mania. Bayley's pics were clearly a joke on the way they were posing and not an announcement. 

And speaking of the Raw after Mania. THAT was AJ's last match and Naomi got the win for her team while AJ was eating the floor outside the ring. So she did NOT get the win in her final match, someone else did. I get Mania is a more important night, but people are acting like AJ got the win for her team in the match before Mania and then was never seen again, and she was on TV literally the next night. Mania was not her last match with WWE. Someone else actually was put over on her final night, she didn't make Nikki submit in her final match.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

see the name calling not needed. Dislike her but damn name calling uncall for


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Now we just gonna wait and see how the WWE Universe care or dont care about the Diva division from now on


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> AJ Lee a good wrestler :lol
> 
> The female Bret Hart, no doubt.
> 
> ...


When I returned to watch WWE shows in 2012, the only Diva that impressed me was AJ Lee. I didn't know much about her but was impressed at how women wrestling had evolved so we could have wrestling like this. She reminded me of Gail Kim in that she almost wrestled like a man. 

Also her heel character for a while was excellent. She was like Diva's HHH. 

But It never got beyond that that cause I don't watch much of WWE's women wrestling matches and the booking became too atrocious. So I'm not a big "fan" of her but can recognizes skill. 

So really, to say she had no talent is pretty ungenuine and suspect to tell you the truth. Very weird.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> 100% this.
> To say Punk didn't have an effect on her is to be blind.
> He ruined her all around.
> 
> ...


Well that's the thing with me, I always noticed how passionate she was for the business...heck I didn't think she would leave until there was a match with her and Lita. But as soon as she gets married....BAM things change...heck it started immediately, sure after they had their honeymoon she came back and had another title reign or two...but I always got this feeling that she wasn't AS into it as she was before especially after Punk left....

I have this feeling that Punk got her to leave but the fact is no one knows for sure....but as I mentioned I definitely noticed a difference in her after everything....there was just something about her that seemed like she felt like she was betraying him by staying in the WWE...maybe that's too strong of a word but there was definitely a different vibe about her.



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Now we just gonna wait and see how the WWE Universe care or dont care about the Diva division from now on


If they want people to give a damn then they'll debut Charlotte....heck if they're really worried they should have Sasha drop the NXT title and debut her...she would be an amazing addition to the Divas title picture


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait, so is that it for the retirement, or is she going to appear on Monday to announce it?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Overrated as Hell since day one. Good riddance! #ByeFelicia !

- Vic


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> Overrated as Hell since day one. Good riddance! #ByeFelicia !
> 
> - Vic


Rude much?

Everyone is OVERRATED by someone somehow.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

She seems like a decently pleasant person.

Ever since the CM Punk stuff, I felt like maybe she had one foot in, and one foot out the door.

I'm not surprised. I wasn't big into the product when she was the main attraction, so I won't miss her as much.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Overrated as Hell since day one. Good riddance! #ByeFelicia !
> 
> - Vic


Nah this was me bro.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

NasJayz said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Trish f**cked VINCE and The Rock to get her push!


 Not butthurt its true


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I could tell since her return her heart just wasn't into it.

But I want to know, really, why that is. If it's honestly just because Punk has a rift with the company, that's just stupid. Like really stupid, elementary school level childish actions.

If she genuinely feels like she's accomplished whatever she wants in the business, and has no desire to continue, then fine.

Honestly, her and Punk, in my opinion, will be back in the WWE full time within two years. They'll follow the long list of WWE superstars who realize nobody outside the world of wrestling cares about their 'celebrity status.' Punk may be a slight exception to that rule. But if she's thinking that she will go and pursue an acting career or something like that, I just don't see it being there. It never translates.

Like I said, give it two years. Punks UFC experiment will blow over, they'll both be sitting home bored out of their mind apart from sporadic appearances on Talking Dead, and they'll be back on WWE TV. Hopefully better than ever.

The WWE could pull one of the BIGGEST surprise returns ever if they get Punk to come back totally under wraps. At the moment when everyone is least expecting it.

Anyways, I'm running off on a tangent. That's just some food for thought.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

This thread has become a playground of children going "Nu uh," "She is," and "She is NOT!" Discussing divas, especially ones who prove divisive, can bring out so much unbridled vitriol. :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Rude much?
> 
> Everyone is OVERRATED by someone somehow.


She wouldn't have amounted to sh** if she didn't ride the coat tails of the three top guys (Punk, Bryan, Cena) in the company. *Fact!*

- Vic


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Most these threads here was started byy non AJ fans and turned in Nikki vs AJ wars even this one which it shouldn't.
> 
> Im a AJ fan but i not once buried anyone in the division and i really havent seen that just AJ non fans starting shit. But that what i see.
> 
> BTW we are all marks.


When Brie leaves I bet all the same ones going "Get a life haters!" will be celebrating just as hard. Just look at a guy like Kabraxal who just said a couple days ago he can't wait until The Bellas retire but I bet he's going to come on this thread and start crying about how everyone that's happy AJ left is just a blind delusional hater.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Not the biggest AJ fan. I'd like to have seen her in the ring with some of the NXT divas coming up.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW that's sad. My second favorite woman on the roster right now.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> She wouldn't have amounted to sh** if she didn't ride the coat tails of the three top guys (Punk, Bryan, Cena) in the company. *Fact!*
> 
> - Vic


That was storyline FACT


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> When Brie leaves I bet all the same ones going "Get a life haters!" will be celebrating just as hard. Just look at a guy like Kabraxal who just said a couple days ago he can't wait until The Bellas retire but I bet he's going to come on this thread and start crying about how everyone that's happy AJ left is just a blind delusional hater.


But it the same people in the same threads who are hating that my point.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> When Brie leaves I bet all the same ones going "Get a life haters!" will be celebrating just as hard. Just look at a guy like Kabraxal who just said a couple days ago he can't wait until The Bellas retire but I bet he's going to come on this thread and start crying about how everyone that's happy AJ left is just a blind delusional hater.


On the contrary, I at least would wish the Bellas the best of luck if/when they choose to leave/retire; since I am sure both are nice enough people who should be able to be happy. Same with any other talent in my view (including AJ).

I've also come to quite like Nikki's ring work as of late, so I would be somewhat sad actually if/when she leaves.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I bet money that all you will hear on this board is thread slut shams of the Bellas if it were them. 

Don't even front. Yet they put on the better matches in the main roster in 2014-2015


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> That was storyline FACT


And got popular by mooching off theirs. FACT!

- Vic


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Moral of the story: Whenever somebody retires or leaves, the thread made about it will always result in a bunch of pointless arguments that will never lead anywhere.

At this point, if Undertaker retired the next day, I'm gonna bet there would STILL be people complaining and acting like idiots in the thread about it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> And got popular by mooching off theirs. FACT!
> 
> - Vic


Not her fault she was able to when she was written in those storylines. FACT



KL no i would wish Bellas best of Luck again FACT why because i got respect when someone retires.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So wait, AJ Lee is leaving without putting anyone over?
> 
> Selfish cunt.


LOL this isn't the NWA or ECW, it's the Divas divison where distraction finishes and 50/50 booking prevails. Wins & losses mean about as much as the pennies under the cushions of your couch. 

So what if she came back for one last match on Raw and lost to Eva, she would suddenly be "over"? She did enough by making Paige a star overnight last year after Mania and she's the ONLY reason Divas are getting a bit better TV time by calling out SMH on Twitter. She's not the champ, doing one last job would make no difference to anybody. 

You really don't need to resort to calling someone a "selfish cunt", WWE is more than capable of making their own stars by booking the Divas properly... like HHH has shown in NXT.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So wait, AJ Lee is leaving without putting anyone over?
> 
> Selfish cunt.


Always was.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Not her fault she was able to when she was written in those storylines. FACT


Trish Stratus > AJ Lee. *FACT!*

- Vic


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I stopped caring when she stopped trying; when Punk left. 

I wish her the best in whatever she chooses to do going into the future, but I can't say I'll miss her. In addition, I can't see why she couldn't put Nikki over on her way out of the door, or at least let Paige get the pin/submission at Wrestlemania. Something I will not miss is her obsessive fans vehemently defend her every action. Now she can go live a life of wrongful self-importance with Punk.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Put over? did Naomi get the win in AJ last match? YES
Did AJ wear a Bayley shirt her last match? Again YEs

Nothing SELFISH in AJ


Vic never said Trish wasnt but i dont think AJ to far behind though FACT

What is FACT is believe what you want and i will what i want FACT

FACT AGREE to DISAGREE


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nikki Bella was booked to tap to this chick during her WrestleMania debut as the divas champion to the world. 

There ain't nothing more selfish than that right there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Wow the immaturity in this thread is simply amazing. 

But I will be mature and try to make sure I will not hurt anyone's feelings on this thread. I get why so many people hated AJ Lee and thinks she is overrated. They have that right to think that since that is their opinions. But some are taking this way too damn far. What are we still in middle school acting like 13 year old's. Get a grip, go outside, go cool down or cool off than come back when you get everything out of your system. 

On topic here.

I will miss AJ Lee, she was one of my favorite divas in the past 7 years. Loved her on WSU in her first major promotion. I also loved her on FCW and when she came to the main roster. She was a diva that I was happy to see every week and every month. She shed such a huge light on my soul. I loved her matches with Serena Deeb, Nikki Bella, Kaityln and Paige. My favorite moments was when she was on NXT Season 3 and that match she had with Naomi was one of the better matches I seen during that season. Also her feud with Nikki Bella was entertaining to see because both woman literally hated each other backstage and in this one was better than their past feud in 2013. What she did with Kaitlyn was amazing. I mean who wouldn't want to kill their best friend in a wrestling match on TV. I mean I would in my mind. That special moment when Kaitlyn had her last match and she lost but still got a hug from AJ Lee. The same woman that she was feuding with months prior to her retirement. Great shit. 

AJ Lee had a lot of success in her career. In FCW as FCW Diva's Champion, FCW Queen, Raw General Manager, Manger to Daniel Bryan, Manager to Dolph Ziggler, 3 time Diva's Champion, an award winner of last year, and last her titles in WSU. AJ Lee will go down in the history books as a future hall of famer for the WWE. 

AJ lee made me proud to be her fan. I will miss seeing her in the ring and I salute her in a big way. Thank you Miss April Lee for the memories in your career. I sure enjoyed them. *


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nikki Bella the current Divas Champion in her WrestleMania debut was booked to tap out to that chick. The current Divas Champion. The chick who's been doing the real heavy lifting and house shows. 

Name something more selfish than that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Nikki Bella was booked to tap to this chick during her WrestleMania debut as the divas champion to the world.
> 
> There ain't nothing more selfish than that right there.


AGAIN do we know if Nikki wanted to show respect to AJ knowing she was retiring?

Then again you dont understand believe what you want to believe. 

MOVE ON.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> That was storyline FACT


Doesn't matter and it doesn't the debunk the :fact that the reason she got over was because of her mooching with Punk Bryan Kane John Cena and Ziggler :fact


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

From Death Valley said:


> Doesn't matter and it doesn't the debunk the :fact that the reason she got over was because of her mooching with Punk Bryan Kane John Cena and Ziggler :fact


FACT she was given the chance and took it and well it seem to worked.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

A shame, but not such a big loss. Now they have more opportunity to push Paige as the #1 Diva, and let's no forget that in NXT, there's Sasha Banks and Charlotte, who in my opinion both are better than AJ.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> *AGAIN do we know if Nikki wanted to show respect to AJ knowing she was retiring?*
> 
> Then again you dont understand believe what you want to believe.
> 
> MOVE ON.


When does AJ thank her?

I could move on. 

But honestly tell me something more selfish than that. 

Nikki Bella who's worked her ass off, had career threatening injury, comes back, repackages herself, gets over, is a big merchandise seller and attraction to the product. 

Nikki has her debut WrestleMania match wit her sister. They've waited 8 FUCKING YEARS for this moment. 

And this chick can't give them the rub. Nikki can't get that win and close the chapter. They give it to AJ. 

Same chick who was booked over 13 divas in 2014. 

Chick leaves. Nikki takes the loss at WrestleMania. Who just so happens to be the most over champ we've had in years on the divas main roster.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> FACT she was given the chance and took it and well it seem to worked.


So you're not arguing with the :fact that she got over with a slutty gimmick 

:fact


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wish the fued between her and paige had better booking. It would have been great if AJ had dropped the title to her at Mania. That however would require some foresight.

Enjoy chilling with your husband and watching hockey AJ. You deserve it.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

You must have some serious anger issues to unleash some of the vitriol that's been posted in here. Seems like the AJ haters are more emotionally bent out of shape over this than the AJ marks are. I'm not a fan of the Bella Twins, but if they were retiring, I sure as hell wouldn't be gloating and spamming the same tired insults on every page of the thread.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've never seen anything more selfish in my life to be honest. From the divas? the female roster? Chick is leaving and can't give the rub to the champion? at WrestleMania? could have loss and bowed out gracefully shaking hands, made a beautiful moment. But nah this chick is too selfish for that.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

We can only hope at least now other divas will have a chance.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Wish the fued between her and paige had better booking. It would have been great if AJ had dropped the title to her at Mania. That however would require some foresight.
> 
> Enjoy chilling with your husband and watching hockey AJ. You deserve it.


We still had to watch those garbage matches between the two.



Zarra said:


> We can only hope at least now other divas will have a chance.


Now they do. Shit maybe Nikki will actually get a legit deserved reign now. Then pass the torch.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> When does AJ thank her?
> 
> I could move on.
> 
> ...


Could of been backstage it dont need to be out in the public to thank someone.

AJ had a injury too and all you can say is she was on vacation and not work house shows.

Bellas debuted at Mania before maybe ina gimmick battle royal but was there.

Again AJ winning last year was not her fault she dont get to pick the winners.

Most over champ hello AJ was over too just as over if not more over.

WWE went with Paige getting her WM debut win and good over bad to close the chapter.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Its just funny how all the AJ marks arguments are now proven wrong by.. AJ.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> We still had to watch those garbage matches between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they do. Shit maybe Nikki will actually get a legit deserved reign now. Then pass the torch.


Paige and AJ was not that bad again matter of opinion.

Legit reign seem she has one now and pass the torch what torch to be a reality star?


Zarra what was proven wrong? She retired nothing proven and again we are all marks for someone like KL for Nikki.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> Overrated as Hell since day one. Good riddance! #ByeFelicia !
> 
> - Vic


This is how I felt


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Could of been backstage it dont need to be out in the public to thank someone.
> 
> AJ had a injury too and all you can say is she was on vacation and not work house shows.
> 
> ...


Bruh the one leaving should not be booked over the one staying and making as much buzz. 

Nikki Bella is over as a heel. To points she has to go to events wit security now at times. 

I've never in my life of watching wrestling seen such a selfish move by a female wrestler than what I saw wit AJ Lee at WrestleManiaPlayButton. 

Tap out the divas champion. Yeah that will give her rub when you leave.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Yup this forum as so many disrespectful people.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the marks to start with their AJ chants during random matches/segments now unk2


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I liked her. I thought she had authenticity, at least early on from when I saw her on NXT up until recently. She was relatable. She hasn't seemed the same, but that could be for a number of reasons. Lots of speculation on Punk's role, but don't count out things like Kaitlyn leaving, injuries, etc. That stuff takes a toll.

I think the division should be fine with the ladies there and in NXT. There's a good mix of personalities, which should make for some interesting conflicts, if they're given a chance. I'm hoping this is an opportunity for more Emma.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Bruh the one leaving should not be booked over the one staying and making as much buzz.
> 
> Nikki Bella is over as a heel. To points she has to go to events wit security now at times.
> 
> ...


Will type to where you understand which i doubt.

Nikki could of agreed to let AJ get the win on her LAST BIG MATCH specially if she as humble as you claim. Never said Nikki wasn't a top heel but to say AJ wasn't over is foolish.

AJ did not book the match so dunno why you go on sounding like your blaming AJ.

AJ lost when champion all champions has (except Brock).


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I was never a big fan of AJ Lee but always felt she was one of the better mic workers the Diva division has seen for years and ok in the ring.

AJ leaving has been coming for some time and to be honest it would have had a big impact two years ago but I don't think the division needs her really now. 

It also means when some of the hungry NXT divas get promoted at some point, she won't be taking a spot of one of them


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I'm hoping this is an opportunity for more Emma.


:bo


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Booking AJ to tap out the divas champion is the stupidest and most selfish thing I have ever seen in the divas division. Legit not even joking here.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Booking AJ to tap out the divas champion is the stupidest and most selfish thing I have ever seen in the divas division. Legit not even joking here.


You repeating your self is selfish and annoying.

Again AJ tapped out while champion also.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Can someone remind the Nikki fan that she wanted to leave WWE to act in movies?
Carry the weight? The Bella Twins left WWE in 2012-2013
And dont start make everyone start talking about the stupid & failed sister rivalry storyline.

To be honest, the Bella twins doesnt have fans, they are all just HATERS of other divas. That's the reason why they always come out when we talk about AJ or Paige.

This is AJ Thread. If you want to talk about Nikki/Brie (not start a hate thread on other Diva), go make one, let's see who cares


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> You repeating your self is selfish and annoying.
> 
> Again AJ tapped out while champion also.


Booking Nikki to tap out to her AT WRESTLEMANIAREDPLAYBUTTON IS THE MOST SELFISH THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN THIS DIVISION. LEGIT. NO JOKE HERE.

AT WRESTLEMANIAREDPLAYBUTTON.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Booking Nikki to tap out to her AT WRESTLEMANIAREDPLAYBUTTON IS THE MOST SELFISH THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN THIS DIVISION. LEGIT. NO JOKE HERE.
> 
> AT WRESTLEMANIAREDPLAYBUTTON.


Point Proven


----------



## xevven (Jan 21, 2014)

Even tho it's sad to see her go, I feel like she was a valuable member for the divas division, this is not unexpected imo. I think she wants to settle down and have a baby, all while not being in the spotlights.

All the best to her.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

that's nice.

You know how she leaves wit her last burying of a more talented wrestler than her at WrestleManiaRedPlayButton.

I wish she could have done it at the expense of herself and not others.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> that's nice.
> 
> You know how she leaves wit her last burying of a more talented wrestler than her at WrestleManiaRedPlayButton.
> 
> I wish she could have done it at the expense of herself and not others.


Well opinion cuz AJ is more talented but it was NOT her who booked the match.

Again Nikki could of agreed as she is humble to give AJ one last win on the grand stage.

Damn now i sound like you repeating myself even though it not getting through to you.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

:mj2

You will be missed AJ, hope everything else goes great for you.

And here's to hoping your haters finally shut their mouths about you and let you live in peace.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Well opinion cuz AJ is more talented but it was NOT her who booked the match.
> 
> Again Nikki could of agreed as she is humble to give AJ one last win on the grand stage.


talented in what? power? no, agility? no, athleticism? no. She sells a spot and lives off hope spots or heel heat spots.

Again when does she thank her publicly? 

You don't even believe that.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know why everyone saying she changed the divas division or had an impact to it when the divas division has remained the same when she debuted and after she left..

To me the divas were at best when they had the likes of McCool Victoria Melina Beth Phoenix and Mickie James around. 

What has AJ contributed? I fail to see it and this is me being honest and not just a " hater" as some of the AJ marks will call me. 

Please elaborate on how she changed and contributed to the divas division?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> I don't know why everyone saying she changed the divas division or had an impact to it when the divas division has remained the same when she debuted and after she left..
> 
> To me the divas were at best when they had the likes of McCool Melina Beth Phoenix and Mickie James around.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Some of you will be hating on AJ when you're old and decrepit.

Let it go.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Kailola said:


> Some of you will be hating on AJ when you're old and decrepit.
> 
> Let it go.


Name something more selfish than this chick leaving and tapping the current divas champion out at WrestleManiaRedPlayButton. 

Name it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ help the division after those named left rather you see it or not.

K4L I'm done with you as you don't understand nothing. But I will say again you don't need to thank someone in public to thank them. AJ was talented just cuz you don't see it means shit and a damn better seller.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Name something more selfish than that. 

Peace out.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> Name something more selfish than this chick leaving and tapping the current divas champion out at WrestleManiaRedPlayButton.
> 
> Name it.


Your posts? Get over it AJ did not book the match and Nikki could of agreed since knowing it was AJ last match on the Grand Stage.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> I don't know why everyone saying she changed the divas division or had an impact to it when the divas division has remained the same when she debuted and after she left..
> 
> To me the divas were at best when they had the likes of McCool Victoria Melina Beth Phoenix and Mickie James around.
> 
> ...





K4L318 said:


> +1


Breaking News: With that +1, Nikki Fan just admit that the Bella Twins did absolutely NOTHING all these years XD
The Bella Twin are in the same generation as McCool Melina Beth Phoenix and Mickie James, but they did nothing back then too XD


----------



## Heavunion (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm not the biggest AJ fan ( in fact, I hate her because I feel that she held back the division ) but come on, can't you let it go ? She's done with wrestling, it's over. Let the people that liked celebrate her career, that's the last you can do for the fans


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Name something more selfish than this chick leaving and tapping the current divas champion out at WrestleManiaRedPlayButton.
> 
> Name it.


John Cena's career for last... 10 years?

Also, assuming the women backstage knew of her retirement, maybe they wanted her to get the W?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Heavunion said:


> Hey guys, I'm not the biggest AJ fan ( in fact, I hate her because I feel that she held back the division ) but come on, can't you let it go ? She's done with wrestling, it's over. Let the people that liked celebrate her career, that's the last you can do for the fans


Thank you but for the others it would mean showing respect but I'm glad you did.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> It's a celebration night up on this bitch!
> @leonardoSpanky where are ya?


:toast


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Kailola said:


> Some of you will be hating on AJ when you're old and decrepit.
> 
> Let it go.


No one should be bothered to try and change the minds of those haters like KL4 so better both sides to let it go :aj3


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Selfish bitch 

Her and her prick husband are perfect for eachother


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Kailola said:


> Some of you will be hating on AJ when you're old and decrepit.
> 
> Let it go.


And you will be jerkin off to AJ when you're old and decrepit.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> K4L318 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a celebration night up on this bitch!
> > @leonardoSpanky where are ya?


OMG you are still here hating?
I come back on forum after 8 hours and I see that you are still in your Brie Mode. You just don't give up with your hate, I'm impressed


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Believe That said:


> And you will be jerkin off to AJ when you're old and decrepit.


And your be childish call someone names.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Breaking News: With that +1, Nikki Fan just admit that the Bella Twins did absolutely NOTHING all these years XD
> The Bella Twin are in the same generation as McCool Melina Beth Phoenix and Mickie James, but they did nothing back then too XD


Lmao you're being delusional now.. 

Mickie Melina Beth and McCool legitimized the division and once they left the division turned to shit. Kelly Kelly Maryse Maria Torrie helped in destroying what the division had leff.

AJ failed to legitimize the division again.


So again,

Please elaborate on how AJ changed the women division and how she had an impact to it.

AJ had one of the worse divas title reigns in history and almost tied with Kelly Kelly rolls of doom title reign.

And if the fans gave a shit about her they wouldn't be chanting CM Punk at her. They'd be cheering for her. 

The only woman that would've been able to legitimize the division after McCool Mickie Beth and Melina left was Kong and the WWE missed the boat on that.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RealLegend Killer said:


> OMG you are still here hating?
> I come back on forum after 8 hours and I see that you are still in your Brie Mode. You just don't give up with your hate, I'm impressed


I sincerely hope that now that AJ is gone, they can find another reason to live. enaldo


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RealLegend Killer said:


> OMG you are still here hating?
> I come back on forum after 8 hours and I see that you are still in your Brie Mode. You just don't give up with your hate, I'm impressed


Actually my last post in this thread was 8 hours ago, and now im responding to someone who tagged me. Keep flaming though. :toast


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Believe That said:


> And you will be jerkin off to AJ when you're old and decrepit.


I'm a straight woman, lol.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I find it extremely hilarious that none of these AJ Marks who are actually calling people haters for not buying into AJ Lee can't come up with facts about their claims on AJ Lee changing and having an impact in the division. Because you can't.

The :fact 
Is the division stayed the same when she debuted and after she left.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

From Death Valley said:


> Lmao you're being delusional now..
> 
> Mickie Melina Beth and McCool legitimized the division and once they left the division turned to shit. Kelly Kelly Maryse Maria Torrie helped in destroying what the division had leff.
> 
> ...


She got people liking the division again. You forgot Bellas while mentioning ones who 'destroyed ' the divas. Fans did cheer for AJ and those punk chants could be smarts not letting him go. Also way to root for AJ.

Kong got pregnant and requested her leave.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

From Death Valley said:


> I find it extremely hilarious that none of these AJ Marks who are actually calling people haters for not buying into AJ Lee can't come up with facts about their claims on AJ Lee changing and having an impact in the division. Because you can't.
> 
> The :fact
> Is the division stayed the same when she debuted and after she left.


You just don't want to see it because you want to believe what you want too is why.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> She got people liking the division again. You forgot Bellas while mentioning ones who 'destroyed ' the divas. Fans did cheer for AJ and those punk chants could be smarts not letting him go. Also way to root for AJ.
> 
> Kong got pregnant and requested her leave.


Nope people saw divas matches as bathroom breaks still. The only reason people got invested was because you have this tiny girl who's going around making up with wrestlers left and right and kinda brought a little attitude era into the angle and despite the WWE booking her as the main focus during CM Punk title reign people were already starting to get sick of her. 

:fact


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why is everyone acting like AJ raped their mom?


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee single handedly legitimized women's wrestling. She brought interest of genuine fans back in it. 

I'm devastated beyond beliefs upon her decision to depart from the ring. She will forever be missed and known as queen of the ring.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> RealLegend Killer said:
> 
> 
> > OMG you are still here hating?
> ...


But you are still person with most posts on this thread and all of them are hate/trolling posts.
You are posting irrelevant stuff like The Bella Twins video where they are "hating" AJ, at least Bella's showed professionalism and wished AJ good luck.
If AJ did something bad to Bellas they showed that they are better person and said that AJ leaving is big loss for the divas division but the Bella fans like you are total opposite of the Bellas
Why can't you be like Bellas? Stop hating like this, you give Bellas a bad name, I started hating Bellas cuz of guys like you.(and I'm not even AJ mark)

But I agree with you in one thing: AJ will never be great as Trish and it's not even comparable.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not suprised but this is bad news. AJ was the women's division, now there's not really much to get excited about. Let's hope AJ does something interesting after wrestling


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

AJ was dog shit in the ring but great at everything else. I honestly don't think that she could hang with the likes of Sasha, Charlotte etc so it's a good thing that she left at this stage of her career. I bet Vince is furious that she left on her own terms though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Would love it if Kaitlyn returned now, AJ totally overshadowed her at the time.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



chronoxiong said:


> What the hell? Why?


Punk's influence, clearly.

Tbh I think it's kind of shitty if that really is the case. Essentially it'd mean he ruined/ended her career over his own personal beefs with the company.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Enough of this shit, grow up and post nicely or I'm just going to start removing people from the thread.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thank god, the last year or so has been dire.

Before Paige she was the best Diva, & probably still is/was with Paige there, but ever since the Punk stuff & being cut loose from meaningful storylines, she's just been in piss break territory. 

Not to say she isn't great on the mic or very enthusastic in the ring, or what not; I wish she could have elevated herself more.*


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Gunna have to say 'meh' however I do like the fact that on her last appearance she gave a lovely nod towards Bayley.
That WAS a nice touch.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

LOL at websites actually hinting that AJ could be pregnant from the Bayley pictures. They clearly don't understand the concept of banter between friends. That picture was more about AJ and Bayley being a lesbian couple than anything.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

saadzown said:


> *AJ Lee single handedly legitimized women's wrestling. She brought interest of genuine fans back in it. *


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think AJ improves anything for the divas division. she wasn't even in the division that long. 90% of her WWE career was about being manager for male wrestlers. when she joins the divas division, the division was destroyed long time ago and she alone cannot do anything for it. it wasn't her fault though.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

For fucks sake - AJ is not the head of ISIS.
She makes some of you seethe, but it's more of a reflection of you than her. The hate for her as a person is unreasonable.

No diva on her own will elevate an entire division. It takes support from management and the fans as well. AJ did manage to generate interest during her feud with Kaitlyn. She was beloved by many fans.

I didn't like her since she returned to win the title from Paige. She seemed neutered and a shell of her former self. But I never got to the point of hating her for it. I moved onto Nikki Bella. I cut her some slack because she's in an environment that hates her husband and mind you having to deal with possible passive aggressive behavior from Stephanie McMahon. 

But some of you need to tone it down.
How could you not watch the video of her meeting Lita and not see that she was a die hard fanatic of WWE? Shit happens (Vince's tyranny on the product) and I hope she moves on from WWE and finds something where she can fulfill a passion in a healthy environment.

As much as I love Nikki, she would have never cared about becoming a WWE diva had it not been for Brianna and watching PPVs when she worked Hooters.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Kailola said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you will be hating on AJ when you're old and decrepit.
> ...


Christ in a cartoon will you just shut the hell up.

We got your point FIRST time there was no need to repeat it over 5 Times.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The fan in me wants to think AJ probably just wanted to focus on her personal life instead of bearing the grind of the WWE schedule. Beth, Kaitlyn, Eve and even the Bellas did it in recent years around the same age. 

The abrupt announcement made me think there wasn't a 6 weeks notice like those above or she pissed WWE off again. Maybe she didn't have as much respect for the business as some of her marks claim she had.

Edit: Also, the cynic in me thinks she quit because she was losing her leverage in being the undisputed Smark queen to Paige. Just like Punk left when Bryan was threatening his real estate in that department too. Better to leave before you become a permanent 2nd fiddle in your best leverage against the company.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> So she gets the win that should have been Paiges at WM then she just retires. Amazing


Don't pretend like that's what you care about, because Paige certainly didn't. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Are AJ Lee marks really this desperate? fpalm




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584168702561517568
Are you going to troll them now? That's certainly the type you would end up negging & calling that person delusional.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Where is Colt Cabanna when we need him ? Art of Wrestling with AJ please


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

It's cuz you motherfucks kept touching her punk cakes.

Seriously though, she phoned in that WM match. So I'm not surprised. It looked like she didn't even want to be there. She hadn't done anything on the mic really since her return either to get noticed. Just kind of showed up, wrestled a few and left.

I find the sudden change of heart suspicious however. It wasn't long ago she seemed pretty proud of doing what she was doing. Happy Even. Getting a tattoo and all. Ever since she got linked up with Punk you could notice she got very cynical. Almost like Punk was acting through her. The fact that she stayed after he left at all was surprising. She didn't have much to do though after that. She's already been champion twice or so. What's left after that for Divas really? They have a pretty short shelf life.

I still think they should create a tag division for them to give them something more to aspire to. Maybe even a second women's title, like a tv title or something. There's not a bunch of incentive to stick around after you've been champion x amount of times.

Well hopefully she's content with her decision.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Shame. But now I don't have to hear her Shit music anymore! That's a big plus.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

saadzown said:


> *AJ Lee single handedly legitimized women's wrestling*. She brought interest of genuine fans back in it.
> 
> I'm devastated beyond beliefs upon her decision to depart from the ring. She will forever be missed and known as queen of the ring.


Nothing can legitimize women's wrestling.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

She is probably knocked up with a little Punk, won't miss her skipping around but I will miss her spreads.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Does that mean AJ Lee is done.. never to appear on WWE TV/PPVs again? Her appearance on Raw or Smackdown this past week is her last?

Why no 'Retirement' storyline, or 'Retirement' match?

So no in-ring farewell to AJ Lee by peers/fans?

Is this odd?... Or is this just how AJ Lee is?


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

I think she was a good WWE product. Not the best in the ring but good enough. She was good with the mic but divas division was seen like a "bouche-trou" by the producers.

No problems with her win at WM.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

..


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Now this is just pathetic

https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/584128460945133568


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Haha I'm not angry. Don't project weird emotions into my writing. That's creepy. 

There's nothing emotional about such a ...talented and amazing Diva... damnit I told myself I wouldn't cry. She's such an amazing Diva! She represents all that's important about Divas. She's honorable and steadfast. She sucks a lot of dong &... Ok I'm weeping now. You're so right Jupiter this is an emotional matter. I just...didn't.... realize how important AJ Lee and her 12 year old boy body were to This Business.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

That was supposed to quote some post by a fat guy on page 65. My bad. This site sucks on chrome on my phone.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Awww CM Punk appreciates her. That's so sweet. If only.... he could love himself! THE TEARS ARE COMING BACK! GETTING VEKLEMPT ABOUT SCUMBAG CARNIES AGAIN!


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

I was kind of expecting this sooner or later. It was just a matter of time given the situation between her husband and WWE. It's sad to see her go, I am a huge fan of AJ, and now the Divas Divison has a spot that needs to be filled. Maybe it's the time to bring Charlotte to the main roster. It breaks my heart that we will never see AJ vs Charlotte


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Does that mean AJ Lee is done.. never to appear on WWE TV/PPVs again? Her appearance on Raw or Smackdown this past week is her last?
> 
> Why no 'Retirement' storyline, or 'Retirement' match?
> 
> ...


CM Punk has ruined AJ Lee as a wrestler, and more important as a human being.

How fucking rude to just walk away from the company that made her what she is today..... didn't even tell the fans she was retiring until it was done and dusted.

AJ Lee has been led astray by her husband, I'm glad I never really paid much attention to her.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> Lmao you're being delusional now..
> 
> Mickie Melina Beth and McCool legitimized the division and once they left the division turned to shit. Kelly Kelly Maryse Maria Torrie helped in destroying what the division had leff.
> 
> ...


You got me all wrong. By your words, NO ONE did anything to make an impact on the Diva division, so WHY does AJ need to be blame for it?

Even if people use it as a mockery, her role with the boys caught people's attention(same way many Hall of Fame Divas start their careers) The role was given to her and she did make the best of it.

People do remember her battle with Kaitlyn (real-life friend), which is her first (real) time as a Diva. Before that,she just a Manager.

Other than that, well... all I can say is, the diva division doesn't have much talent to offer for AJ to make any impact too. Even though they have athletic people like Naomi, how many time was she give a shot to the title compare to the Bella Twins? Or do you expect her to make impact with likes of Eva Marie or Cameron? 

Just dont blame AJ, when the direction of WWE isnt going let AJ or anyone make any impact with the Diva division.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

That's what I'm saying. "Retired" at 28? To do what? If she's going back to school and getting a degree that's great. But somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Well....thank you AJ.....the most entertaining diva of the past few years


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

What's her "role with the boys"? Cum dumpster?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

so a mediocre in ring competitor who wasn't even good looking or charismatic retires? im cool with that.

but to all those stupid fans who loved her, she could have told them about the retirement or had some sort of farewell match, a sudden retirement is a simple "i wana be like punk" statement.

oh well, less talentless sacks left in the wwe


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

SHIELD Agent said:


> That's what I'm saying. "Retired" at 28? To do what? If she's going back to school and getting a degree that's great. But somehow I doubt that.


Retired because her husband persuade her too.

I read she is going to write a book about 'growing up as a child'..... that will be chapter 1, chapters 2 - 20 will be about how the Divas lockeroom didn't have any talent apart form herself, and that she carried the division, how her husband was mis-treated by WWE, and that she didn't like the CM Punk chants.

All very said how a husband can manipulate a wife to walk away from something that to her own admission was something she loved to do.

What a sad, bitter and twisted couple Mr & Mrs Brookes are.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so aj calls out Stephanie on twitter with no backlash and goes out on a win at wrestlemania

like a boss


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

SHIELD Agent said:


> What's her "role with the boys"? Cum dumpster?


As I said, people make a mockery of it. But it's nothing Trish or Lita didnt do in their days. 
Then suddenly after she get attention from it, here comes TOTAL DIVA where the Bella Twins and every other Diva have a relationship.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

In all seriousness I see your point but I disagree entirely. I watched Trish & Lita main event Raw live. AJ is no Trish or Lita.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

SHIELD Agent said:


> In all seriousness I see your point but I disagree entirely. I watched Trish & Lita main event Raw live. AJ is no Trish or Lita.


Never say she is, but you do have to agree that at Trish/Lita times, there were better women wrestlers. Gail Kim, Victoria, Melina and many more. Who do we have now, really?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Such a Pity we'll never see the Steph vs AJ feud, they had suck chemistry. 

Bye AJ, Divas division took a huge blow with you retiring.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

kariverson said:


> Suck a Pity we'll never see the Steph vs AJ feud, they had suck chemistry.
> 
> Bye AJ, Divas division took a huge blow with you retiring.


Yeah, that such's


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> SHIELD Agent said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness I see your point but I disagree entirely. I watched Trish & Lita main event Raw live. AJ is no Trish or Lita.
> ...


There were but the reason why Lita and Trish get praised so much is because they were the much popular ones. Lota more than Trish


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

About the whole "AJ brought life back to the diva's division", it's true. For few months in 2013 people actually were interested in what diva's were doing. First time in years. And now we have Paige & Nikki who have been on fire lately. Diva's division is in a good place, and AJ deserves SOME credit for that.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Triple threat mixed tag-team match at WrestleMania 32:
Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. The Rock & Ronda Rousey vs. CM Punk & AJ Lee


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

She's only 28, and in her previous interviews she seemed extremely passionate about the WWE. Blatantly has something to do with that bellend CM Punk.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

All the people claiming not to care about her seem seem very angry about her leaving.....


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

such a shame, she brought back so much life to the diva division too. more so in her promo ability as well as her wrestling, she was better on that stick than most men! Still as many have said this wasn't unexpected!

On a brighter note maybe some of the women NxT are just as good hopefully they can carry it on from her, both on the mic and in the ring!


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

One thing is for sure that AJ picked up the divas division when it was at it's absolute lowest, I didn't even remember who the champ was when they suddenly announced AJ Vs Kaitlyn for the title, followed by a pretty decent build-up and the incredible match at Payback just brought the division back to life. AJ's heel work in that feud is something I rate very highly. AJ was that good a heel that I legit started feeling bad for Kaitlyn in that feud, it was that convincing.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Xderby said:


> Now this is just pathetic
> 
> https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/584128460945133568


Yep. Punk manipulated his wife out of her career and how he's happy about it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

God forbid a man be happy about getting to spend more time with his wife


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


>


You made my day hahahahaha


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Still unbelieveable that AJ has retired at 28 this is all CM Punk's doing hes got into her head and now shes just gonna be a house wife for him


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Thom Yorke said:


> God forbid a man be happy about getting to spend more time with his wife


Yeh right, he comes across as a bit of a speng. Has a huge opinion of himself, and AJ Lee genuinely seemed to love the company, the opposite to Punk who shat all over it. 

In any case, I wonder what she'll do now, she's still extremely young having just turned 28 years old. Only a matter of time before Punk gets beat into submission in the MMA, then what?

I think she'll be back in the WWE within 12 months time.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

AJ will take up UFC too


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

I found her boring anyway. Maybe people will stop the cm punk chants too.

Literally, nobody cares about the divas division. And nobody cares about AJ Lee. Nice person I am sure. But not someone I tune in to see or will miss in anyway. And I know for a fact I speak for almost everyone when I say this.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee Retires*



gamegenie said:


> Knew it was coming, I'm actually surprised and glad she stayed longer than I expected. I got to see her live twice at least!
> 
> 
> Will miss you AJ Lee!!!!!! :aj3


You will still see her, just not in ring. don't know what role she will have.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

CM Punk is obviously gonna get her pregnant that way she stays at home being the house wife and mother and he does his UFC thing. That is just ridiculous considering those tweets she did about wanting to wrestle til shes old like Mae Young. CM Punk totally changed all of that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Never say she is, but you do have to agree that at Trish/Lita times, there were better women wrestlers. Gail Kim, Victoria, Melina and many more. Who do we have now, really?


Ummmm...Gail Kim still wrestles.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the worst day in DIVA history since Trish Stratus retired :'(


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Now the fans will start chanting "AJ Lee" during matches, after chanting "CM Punk" during her matches while she was there.

Gotta love 'em...


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lot of respect for her, think its a shame that we see these divas leave just as they really begin to build a legacy, eve was the same, Michelle McCool too, it'll be interesting to see if Paige benefits from this. Hope they realise how talented Fox is.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder if they'll induct her into the Hall of Fame next year just to see if CM Punk turns up?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Best April Fools Prank ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Be amazing if Punk came back now after making her retire :lmao


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

AJ will be missed. I'm glad I got to meet her. #thankyouAJ


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

TehJofus said:


> I wonder if they'll induct her into the Hall of Fame next year just to see if CM Punk turns up?


^^^^ This is what I was thinking lol..... WWE will have to change the date of the HoF and have it on their wedding anniversary.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JoeyStyles: Congratulations @WWEAJLee for achieving your life's dream and putting together @WWE HOF career in only 5 years. http://t.co/1CbpbHSjQH


she is also officially in the WWE Alumni section now



> TheJimCornette: Notice the biggest stars in wrestling are "retired"? @steveaustinBSR @TheRock @CMPunk @WWEAJLee @realmickfoley @JRsBBQ @EdgeRatedR & ME!


:chlol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Baby CM Punk!

.....well shit


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> She's smarter than Punk. She got _dat_ WrestleMania paycheck before she left. :drose


:lol



The writing was on the wall for months, but I didn't realize it would be this sudden. I'm not mad at AJ for getting that Wrestlemania check and chucking deuces. 

She had a great run, but there wasn't much else for her to do in the WWE and her heart obviously wasn't in it anymore. She's still a newlywed and married to a man that the company hates and vice versa. You can't remain neutral in that type of situation for long. I'm glad she left rather than to watch her continue to phone it in. I wish AJ all the best in her future and life post WWE.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Will really miss AJ HOF career for sure. Would love to see Punk get his head knocked off by Conor McGregor. Time for Paige and The Boss to take the reigns in the divas division.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG are there still people hating on AJ in here? god.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> OMG are there still people hating on AJ in here? god.


Well she did just pull a Kelly Kelly on everyone.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Well she did just pull a Kelly Kelly on everyone.


She's pregnant though


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight
:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight:whiteknight


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Another nail jn WWE's coffin. AJ was the only bright spot in an otherwise dismal divas division. With her gone, there is no one else on the main roster that would excite me if I were watching. But hey, let them sink. No skin off my nose anymore.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

CM Punk smart...

Put hole in condom, keep her barefoot and pregnant  

Give another finger to WWE


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

WWE got way better when CM Punk left, and I expect no different with AJ.

Good riddance. Now go let Punk embarrass himself in the UFC.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Well she did just pull a Kelly Kelly on everyone.


A Kelly Kelly?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Well she did just pull a Kelly Kelly on everyone.


What's that?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Natecore said:


> Ummmm...Gail Kim still wrestles.


But not as a wwe diva anymore that was his point.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

First Kaitlyn and now AJ, and they're both 28 too. 

Well at least she retired with a Wrestlemania win. 
unk2


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> A Kelly Kelly?





njcam said:


> What's that?


Quit off screen due to injuries and pursue of other career path. Didn't put over another talent on her way out.

Or she had her fun with male wrestlers until she decided to settle down.

You decide.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Quit off screen due to injuries and pursue of other career path. Didn't put over another talent on her way out.
> 
> Or she had her fun with male wrestlers until she decided to settle down.
> 
> You decide.


Okay THEY DID NOT BOOK THEIR LAST MATCHES plus Naomi got the win in AJ last match.

Big dealKelly screwed around does not mean she not hot or a good person. AJ all we know is her being with Lethal,Trent,Dolph, and Punk.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Okay THEY DID NOT BOOK THEIR LAST MATCHES plus Naomi got the win in AJ last match.
> 
> Big dealKelly screwed around does not mean she not hot or a good person. AJ all we know is her being with Lethal,Trent,Dolph, and Punk.


They didn't book their last match is a cop out. AJ had two chances to put over talent on her way out if she knew she was leaving. Guess she don't respect old school rules.

I didn't say they were bad for having their fun with some of the male wrestlers before settling down. You just came up with that conclusion that I thought it was bad.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Quit off screen due to injuries and pursue of other career path. Didn't put over another talent on her way out.
> 
> Or she had her fun with male wrestlers until she decided to settle down.
> 
> You decide.


I'd say AJ did a AJ.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> They didn't book their last match is a cop out. AJ had two chances to put over talent on her way out if she knew she was leaving. Guess she don't respect old school rules.
> 
> I didn't say they were bad for having their fun with some of the male wrestlers before settling down. You just came up with that conclusion that I thought it was bad.


Or again Nikki could of agreed to let AJ win. Naomi got the win in AJ last official match to set up Naomi vs Bella.

Also at Mania that gave Paige her first Mania win too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bossdude said:


> AJ will take up UFC too


She actually has a chance to be good.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Good article on SOMEONE OPINION about AJ retiring

http://411mania.com/wrestling/four-reasons-i-hate-that-aj-lee-is-retiring/


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

JoseBxNYC said:


> She actually has a chance to be good.


Yeah, because a girl the size of a 12 year old who weigns 90lbs (I know probably not literally but you know what I mean) who by her own admission never did power moves because she can't lift her opponents even when they would be co-operating and helping her, and who has to my knowledge had no fighting or martial arts training beyond learning to do staged fights in pro-wrestling... yeah I am sure she will kill it. And that isn't even counting she recently was injured. 

Do they even have UFC fighters as small as she is?

I am a fan of AJ but assuming she would be good in ufc is a hell of a long shot. Not that we have any reason to believe she wants to do that.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

JoseBxNYC said:


> She actually has a chance to be good.


:chlol


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

is this AJ to UFC discussion for real!? have y'all seen AJ? c'mon.

She was a fun wrestler to watch, but c'mon, you gotta be a little realistic here. 

She probably realized she and Punk could live comfortably even if she stopped wrestling, and made the decision. Why risk injury and whatnot elsewhere?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that's disappointing. I actually really like AJ Lee and think she brought something to the division.

It's also unfortunate that she's decided to go during this whole 'Give Divas a chance' stuff, because she was a main part of the division. Ah well, I suppose they'll have to push someone else in her place.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/RealMickFoley/posts/1044777688885702



> THANK YOU AJ
> 
> AJ Lee has retired from WWE – and somehow that just doesn't seem right. I have been talking for a while about a revolution in women's wrestling – and I really do believe we are on the verge of a new dawn for women's wrestling. When that new dawn arrives, it would seem only fitting that AJ be allowed to bask in the warmth of the rays she helped make possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, going to miss her. She's one of the few I actually liked.:mj2


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> CM Punk is obviously gonna get her pregnant that way she stays at home being the house wife and mother and he does his UFC thing. That is just ridiculous considering those tweets she did about wanting to wrestle til shes old like Mae Young. CM Punk totally changed all of that


CM Punk killed her passion for wrestling


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

JY57 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RealMickFoley/posts/1044777688885702


Great read/opinion from a veteran of the business.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> And your be childish call someone names.


"She" did the same lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Believe That said:


> "She" did the same lol


Really?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Now everyone that tells Mick to usallly stfu when he speaks,will now say oh some wise words from a great legend because he is speaking good about the darling AJ

aj marks lmaoo


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really?


Are you her boyfriend I wasn't even talking to you in the first place


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess firing her husband on their wedding day wasn't such a smart move after all.

Only thing I really regret is now we will never get the AJ Lee/Sasha Banks lesbian affair angle I was hoping for when Sasha comes to WWE...


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm glad that she was able to leave the WWE under her own terms and go on to do other things with her time, whatever that may be.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> She actually has a chance to be good.


Trish thought she would be good at mma, then Maryse happened.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

You can picture my face like M. Bison in that yes meme. Never again do I have to look at that repulsive, talentless woman's face again. The Divas division just got 1000% better--I'm gonna get red repped for this post because AJ's a walking wish fulfillment for WF Nerd poster anime girlfriend fantasies but fuck it, April "A.J. Lee" Mendez is finally gone! What a wonderful Easter gift, hallelujah! 

C.M. Punk is so fucking stupid, he could have had a Kate Upton quality supermodel girlfriend to wife up, but instead he chose a hideous Taino dwarf, the ugliest Diva since Nicole Bass. Well, Punk will have plenty of time to reflect on his poor choices in life when she inevitably divorce rapes him in a few years and he ends up homeless--something to do between lining up for soup kitchens and dodging violent south side of Chicago "Youths".


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF happened to the thread title and the OP?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Zappers said:


> Best April Fools Prank ever.


Would be great if it was, considering AJ's real name is April.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Why the fuck does this say Roman Reigns retired?

:austin3


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

LMFAO thread title


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

F1MAN8 said:


> Lot of respect for her, think its a shame that we see these divas leave just as they really begin to build a legacy, eve was the same, Michelle McCool too, it'll be interesting to see if Paige benefits from this. Hope they realise how talented Fox is.


Yeah Alicia has to be one of the most underrated DIVA's ever. Love me some Foxy.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

AJ would die in the ufc 

literally do they even have a weight class for pre toddler?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Roman Reigns retires? :maury


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

my god that title haha


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

this is very irresponsible and tarnishes the reputation of this forum


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sykova said:


> Why the fuck does this say Roman Reigns retired?
> 
> :austin3


Not that anyone would complain or care if he did :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ the title change. A mod still thinks it's April Fools Day :jordan*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't see what makes the thread title change so lolworthy. Are people supposed to read this and be devastated when they find out it's not true?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol at the title thread change I legit thought he had retired then


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

99% sure she is pregnant with the latest news going around.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

drinklime said:


> this is very irresponsible and tarnishes the reputation of this forum


"The reputation of this forum"


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes because no one likes Reigns.



MaybeLock said:


> "The reputation of this forum"


Hey man, MichaelJordangifforum.com has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

If that title was true, I bet this entire site would crash lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Well she did just pull a Kelly Kelly on everyone.


Except no one cared about Kelly Kelly :draper2


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

drinklime said:


> this is very irresponsible and tarnishes the reputation of this forum


oh no


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Triple H didn't do any move incorrectly when he tore his quad off his bone.


*Yes he did, he ran incorrectly.
*


The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Brock Lesnar didn't do any moves to Roman Reigns incorrectly, how do you think Romans body felt after that match? Or Cena's body after the Extreme Rules 2012 and Summerslam 2014 matches with Brock?


*
:ha You actually think they were really hitting each other and that Roman Reigns was in pain?

You got worked.
*


The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Go watch Mick Foley, The Undertaker, Hulk Hogan, or any wrestler with over a decade of in ring experience at the highest level walk around some time, then come back and tell me it's fake.


*
All caused by Injuries, happens when you do something incorrectly, thus Wrestling is fake and doesn't hurt.

You know what else doesn't hurt? Ballet, and guess what?

You can get injured in ballet when you do something Incorrectly, does that mean Ballet is dangerous?

No, Ballet doesn't hurt and you don't get injured when you do it correctly, same with Wrestling.
*


The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Wrestlers get hurt in 90%+ of their matches,


:ha
*
No they don't, if they do then they wouldn't get booked due to being Unprofessional, you should not hurt your co-worker(Known to the audience as the "opponent)

Let this be a general warning to any upcoming/new wrestler getting in the business, if you hurt others and can't do basic moves, you will hurt your chances of getting booked.*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Austin didn't need surgery after Owen botched that pile driver on his neck, he needed surgery after 2 more years of doing snap back bumps on it night in and night out.


*
Actually he held back surgery.*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> Go walk up to someone at the Cauliflower Alley club and tell them pro wrestling is fake. I dare you. I double dog dare you. I swear I thought people were more enlightened to the difference between scripted and outright fake by 2015.


*I'd tell them it's fake and you know what they'd do? Agree, do some spots with me and buy me beer, we all know it's fake and discuss this in Wrestling School, we only work the Marks & Smarks and tell them it's real

Wrestling is fake, you're being worked like a mark.*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> That shit WOULD NOT happen were all of it fake.


*
Some wrestlers, such as myself, actually hurt themselves to make it look legit... Just like Actors go on extreme diets for movies with weight differences, just like actors go to a therapist before playing a character with mental illness or when an actor really strikes their co star to make the movie feel real... which rarely happens.

Wrestling is still fake, Bumps don't hurt, Flips don't hurt, strikes don't hurt.

As far as your neg rep comment: "So Daniel Bryan was just faking a neck injury? Trips was faking his quad tear? Angle faked his broken neck? GTFO of here with that garbage, watch Mick Foley or Undertaker walk around some time and then come back and tell me it's fake. It's scripted."

Injuries don't prove Wrestling is real, please wrestle before you speak on this, Injuries happen when you moves incorrectly, you don't get hurt when you do it correctly, hence Wrestling is fake.
*


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone change the damn thread title before Sika declares war on us.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:lmao

I don't belee dat.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> "The reputation of this forum"


Hey man, MichaelJordangifforum.com has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Would've been a great April Fools joke.



HHHGame78 said:


> 99% sure she is pregnant with the latest news going around.


Now I'm picturing a pregnant Roman, thanks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The way it said "in-ring competition makes me think that AJ's neck still isn't right. I'm fairly certain Paige knew AJ was going to retire. If I'm right about her neck, I wonder if Paige's "thank you" to AJ during the post match celebration was for coming back for that match.



Randumo24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584168702561517568
> Are you going to troll them now? That's certainly the type you would end up negging & calling that person delusional.


Love how Leonardo had no response for this, other than red repping me for the 5 millionth time lol.


----------



## Gangnam Oppa (Jan 18, 2014)

Wrestlingforum vs Sika.
Main event of WM 32.

Calling it now.

:fact:


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Did CM Punk and AJ Lee move to Florida during the last hiatus AJ Lee took from wrestling?

I wonder if AJ Lee is going to take up a role within NXT..... the retirement message did say 'Retire from In-Ring'... so perhaps its a training role.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Randumo24 said:


> The way it said "in-ring competition makes me think that AJ's neck still isn't right. I'm fairly certain Paige knew AJ was going to retire. If I'm right about her neck, I wonder if Paige's "thank you" to AJ during the post match celebration was for coming back for that match.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Leonardo had no response for this, other than red repping me for the 5 millionth time lol.


It'd be interesting to see what she does if she is actually staying with the company. She's already proven she can be a valet... but maybe she'll be the "Heyman" for the women's division and be a mouthpiece for someone. It would work.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Thread title :duck :duck


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


> The way it said "in-ring competition makes me think that AJ's neck still isn't right. I'm fairly certain Paige knew AJ was going to retire. If I'm right about her neck, I wonder if Paige's "thank you" to AJ during the post match celebration was for coming back for that match.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Leonardo had no response for this, other than red repping me for the 5 millionth time lol.


Her last match was with the person she had her first match with two resulting in the same hug... Looks like they have known for awhile it also explains the random change in the story before Mania when it looked like tension was building between Paige/AJ then they ignored it after just hugging constantly.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO I fell for the fake title for a brief few seconds


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I suppose it said she's retiring from 'in ring competition', does that mean she's leaving the company? Or just not wrestling?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

:fuckyeah :fuckyeah

I don't need to say anything since majority of this thread already spoken for me :dance 
Time to see other divas to shine instead of one person consistent on title picture and made others look bad :drose


And lol at title.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Roman Reigns is pregnant?


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Stuff like the new thread title is why WWE doesn't take their forum-dwelling fans seriously.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite moment from Roman Reigns was err... Well his best promo was errr..... Well he had that really good match err.... 

Yeah good riddance to Reigns.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Can't believe roman is pregnant


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Classy act by The Bellas...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Uh huh.

Anyway, I'll miss AJ.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Good riddance. One less boring overused "diva" I have to put up with.

What the hell am I talking about? All i did was change the channel anyway.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations to whoever change thread title. people now stop talking about AJ as you probably want. maybe you butthurt over something and try to stop it so you change title to someone people love to talking about. so they could immediately out of topic as you expect. good move :thumbsup


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

In thus, on that day, Roman held in his belly future million time WWE Champion Greek Growls, who would grow to such BELEEvable hype and glory. :reigns2

Lame comedy attempts aside, AJ was the most important Diva the WWE had in years. Probably since Trish or Mickie. No doubt that she'll be a noticeable hole in the roster that I hope they can masterfully cover whenever Sasha Banks arrives.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Random, but The Rock is on TBS right now (3:30pm est) in a panel discussion of the Final Four with Charles Barkley and Dennis Miller. It's pretty good. They are promoting his new movie, but he talked a bit about his football and movie careers.. I'm waiting for the wrasslin.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pummy said:


> Congratulations to whoever change thread title. people now stop talking about AJ as you probably want. maybe you butthurt over something and try to stop it so you change title to someone people love to talking about. so they could immediately out of topic as you expect. good move :thumbsup


:lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TehJofus said:


> Stuff like the new thread title is why WWE doesn't take their forum-dwelling fans seriously.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The new title :maury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The thread title is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sika has another grand kid on the way!

I hope he doesn't try to drown it or bite its nose off.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The title :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Too bad he's retired. Who will appease Vince's look fetish now? 

I'm calling Cena to retire tomorrow, maybe even Bryan as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread title :bryanlol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I just can't belee dat he's gone. :mj2


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Sexy Ro-Ro would be a bigger loss to the business than April Punk. At least he's capable of working a match.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Nobody tell Sika that Roman Reigns retired as he will blow the roof off 

Anyways AJ retiring I cant believe it shes only 28 and all the sacrifices she made to getting into WWE by starving herself to get a try out and now look she married CM Punk and he has clearly got into her head to get out of WWE


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe she heard about Lita saying that if she wrestles one last match it could be her and Trish vs The Bellas? 

Maybe she was piss about everybody talking about Ronda Rousey and not the tag match? 

Maybe it was a long time coming cause she done it all already?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oof, nearly had a heart attack. This is still big, but it makes sense. She's clearly unhappy with the way the women's division is run.
Kinda sad...I was actually interested in her feud with Paige vs the Bellas. First time in a long time I've been invested in any of the storylines there. I wonder what direction they'll go now...maybe Naomi teams with Paige?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ronda Reigns was my favourite Diva - so sad to hear that she's gone.

My favourite thing was the way she used to do her hair every night for 30 minutes. Shame she didn;t get a L'oreal endorsement before retiring but I wish her luck in her future endeavours.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kudos WF, knocked it out the park with the title.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why roman...why?


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

She can..and she will?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *Yes he did, he ran incorrectly.
> *
> 
> *
> ...



You're ignorance is genuinely astounding to me. I'm completely flabbergasted. Yes Brock and Roman actually hit each other, did you not see that massive bruise/welt that was bleeding on Brock's cheek 20 seconds into the match from Roman hitting him directly in the face? Of course not every single strike was full force, but they threw plenty of REALLY stiff shots at each other, you can't fake a massive bruise and bleeding on your cheek forming immediately after someone punches you there. This isn't hollywood, there isn't a special effects guy calling "cut!" To apply make up to Brock's face and dribble some fake blood. 

I don't need to wrestle to know the difference between fake and scripted. Pro wrestling is not fake, they do their best to protect each other and limit injury but at the end of the day they have to make their shit look good too, maybe you're just the worst, most phony guy ever in the ring and that's why you aren't successful? Either way, I'm not stupid nor am I ignorant. Getting punched in the face hurts, getting kicked in the face hurts, taking bumps hurts. Anyone that's ever done a flat back bump into a ring, myself included, will tell you that. Some guys throw really good working punches like Jerry Lawler, other guys like Jericho and Sheamus just lay their shit in stiff to make it look good. Wrestlers just train their bodies so that it becomes used to it, doesn't mean it's not doing any damage it just means that their body doesn't register the pain as severely. Hulk fucking Hogan, one of the easiest, loosest workers ever, has had a bazillion fucking surgeries and can barely walk to a ring anymore. Why would that be? He didn't botch any moves, no one hurt him. It's his fucking hips and back, from dropping the leg night in and night out for 20+ years. It just destroyed his hips and back. Wear and tear wouldn't occur if it was all fake.

You still haven't refuted why 90% of pro wrestlers who work for 10+ years end up with beaten down, destroyed bodies. Most end up taking tons of pain killers at some point in their careers, but I guess they are all just junkies they didn't start taking them because they were hurt.

Stan Hansen, Big Van Vader, Finlay, William Regal, Benoit, Eddie, Tenryu, Terry Funk, Steve Williams, Harley Race, Haku, Steve Austin, those guys would all rip you're fucking head off if you said "hey bud, I myself trained to be a pro wrestler, isn't it great how it's all fucking fake and we are just working the marks and none of it hurts? Hey why don't guy buy me a beer!" GTFO of here with that. I'd pay $100 if you'd had someone film you trying to approach them with that "wrestling is fake" nonsense. For fucks sake, wrestlers even get blood by slicing their goddamn foreheads open, they don't use fake blood packets. They slice their heads open, but no it's all fucking fake. Jesus Christ you are really unbelievable. And when blading isn't allowed, they get blood by doing it hardway, punching or striking each other with the tip of a knuckle or elbow in order to bust and eyebrow or forehead open. That's not fake.

Alright here is the final end to your stupid fake argument. Go watch Vader vs Cactus Jack WCW Saturday Night 1993. Right now. Then come back and talk. Vader takes his gloves off and just tees off on Micks face for the entire match. You can even hear Micks nose break, you see the blood start gushing right out of his nose as soon as that bone crunching sound registers. Vader keeps swinging and Black's both of Micks eyes and splits open his eye brow. Mick was gonna have Harley Race give him a hardway shot to split his eye brow, but when Harley saw that Micks face was already a bloody, disgusting mess he decided he didn't need any more punches directly to the face. Mick ends the match by getting power bombed directly onto the concrete. Tell me, oh wise professional wrestler that you are, how do you fake being power bombed onto concrete? I'm sure that doesn't hurt or anything, does it? Mick said he lost all feeling in his lower body for 4-5 minutes after he landed, you can watch it yourself he takes a perfect flat back bump with his chin tucked in to protect his head, Vader even tries to protect him by no torquing his hips when he drops him, doesn't matter.

Just about every single Benoit/Regal match features both guys trading head butts that are 100% real, it sounds like someone dropping a watermelon on the floor. They liked to do it to have a contest to see who would bleed first. No Mercy 2006 features just such a match, you can see and hear them full force head butting each other until Regals forehead finally gets split open. Fake I guess?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Sexy Ro-Ro would be a bigger loss to the business than April Punk. At least he's capable of working a match.


Again with the dissing. AJ can work a match too.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Seriously thought roman reigns retired and got so happy


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Give the mod/admin who changed the thread title the strap! :lmao


----------



## WWE's The Holy Six (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn, I'm going to miss her. She's so cute! I love how she's so adorable & then gets in a ring & gets turnt. It's almost like she's an adorable little bunny who can kick ass. You shall be dearly missed AJ.

Well, I guess now I can just channel my AJ love into fanning Paige & Naomi. Is it weird that I'm extremely attracted to both of them even though they're like polar opposite in appearance? 

They're both kickass wrestlers too...really...yes I focus on that too. I'm not a perv...I promise. :lol

BTW the Bella twins gross me out in every way. Just needed to get that out there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Batz said:


> Give the mod/admin who changed the thread title the strap! :lmao


We must know the name of this mystery man/woman who changed the title. Reveal yourself mystery hero and receive your deserved plaudits for this bit of genius!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't really like Roman, but changing the title was pretty retarded.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

4/10



Batz said:


> Give the mod/admin who changed the thread title the strap! :lmao


What makes you think it was a mod or admin? I haven't made a thread on here in years, but I assume the OP can edit their thread title.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

-ooops double post-


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

why does it say that roman reigns retired?


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

dragonpiece said:


> Seriously thought roman reigns retired and got so happy


Gotta admit. Part of me was like "no way" and the other part of me was like "gosh, I really hope this is true."


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Can someone remind the Nikki fan that she wanted to leave WWE to act in movies?
> Carry the weight? The Bella Twins left WWE in 2012-2013


I didn't even realize they were gone.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Axe Cop said:


> *sucky gif here*


Reply with gifs all you want, but you know I'm right. The childish anti-Reigns agenda on this site isn't something that warrants respect. Instead, it only gets pity.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

When I saw previous thread title I thought someone told Roman backstage, "Hey Reigns, you can't retire!"

:reigns: I can and I wi... wait a minute.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Whats eh jay leigh doing in the impact zone... I tried


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess AJ wasn't even good enough to be the Cena of the division with that thread title change. She's the Reigns of the division.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

AJ Lee posed for 1 last picture with Cameron and Renee Young at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

is that her without makeup? punk's a lucky guy


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

remember than time AJ lee totally cursed out michelle beadle for hitting on CM Punk?
ah yeah I'm gonna miss this crazy woman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the memories AJ!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice article

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/4/4/8343625/requiem-for-the-black-widow



> AJ Lee is gone, the latest in the endless line of heroes and heroines that eventually must hang up their boots, and I am poorer for it. I never truly understood or appreciated her while she was there, only to realize simply how much I am going to miss her now that she is gone. While honest, no doubt that admission and that attitude towards her is part of the reason that she will seemingly never again make it a continual and regular thing to come down the ramp towards the squared circle.
> 
> Which is a damn shame, because her importance cannot be overstated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TehJofus said:


> Reply with gifs all you want, but you know I'm right. The childish anti-Reigns agenda on this site isn't something that warrants respect. Instead, it only gets pity.


A silly gif was all that post deserved. Like anyone in WWE gives even halfway a flying fuck what any of us geeks on this site think of their show.

"respect" :lmao


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

njcam said:


> I wonder if AJ Lee is going to take up a role within NXT..... the retirement message did say 'Retire from In-Ring'... so perhaps its a training role.


Obviously you're joking. 

AJ Lee training when she's not even a good enough wrestler. LOLS


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Obviously you're joking.
> 
> AJ Lee training when she's not even a good enough wrestler. LOLS


Oh my god... fpalm. The girl is retired and gone for at least the forseeable future if not forever; so can you give this unnecessary bashing fest against her a damn rest?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

When I hear maybe she's going to train girls that are better than her, I have to LOLS.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> When I hear maybe she's going to train girls that are better than her, I have to LOLS.


Again, not necessary, the girl is _retired_ with a capital r; it's time to move on.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584546286705238016
:ha


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Always liked A-Ry's style.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Londrick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584546286705238016
> :ha


Oh boy. :lol
Did Riley have something against A.J.!?
Cuz that bitches claws just came out!!!
HOLLA! IF YA HEAR ME!


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Londrick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584546286705238016


Alex Riley is trending on twitter because of this, Trolling game on a million.


But seriously that's pretty out of the blue....


EDIT

WWE probably put him up to it in exchange for some tv time...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

K4L318 said:


> When I hear maybe she's going to train girls that are better than her, I have to LOLS.


Major LOL. :grin2:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Londrick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584546286705238016
> :ha


:tysonlol

How fitting he's probably going to have his NXT career fucked by ribbing on the female Cena.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Riley throwing shade at someone who had a more successful career than he did, is more popular than he is, made more money than he did, and on top of all that did it in a division that is treated by many as a joke.

A-Ry pls


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Riley taking a shot at a girl. What a big man. 

Lol, jobber 4 life.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

and Alex Riley was just getting "darling status" with the IWC...


----------



## Bad News 101 (Sep 1, 2014)

dats..some.. Bad News


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

You think Riley did it as a joke cuz maybe there real life friends or you think they really don't like each other?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread perfectly encapsulates this entire forum. It's great.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Did AJ piss in A-Ry's cereal or something :maury


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Never been Riley taking shot at some HOF material :maury 

i will laugh my ass if that fucker is getting fired soom since he fails at everything...


----------



## drewpeppers (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn, goodbye to one of the hottest divas on the roster. I don't care what other people say, her supreme skinniness was a huge turn-on for me. Hopefully the winner of the divas search is another spicy Latina. It looked like at one point all the divas coming down the pipeline would be hotass Latinas. Not the case anymore in NXT except for Bailey (who I don't like).

edit: Add to this Layla hasn't been around in a while, and Rosa's face is busted all of the sudden. Nikki Bella and Eva Marie aren't enough! Get me more hot spanish divas! Even just as valets. They could get a bunch of hot models to be valets. They could constantly change it up and get local models, wouldn't cost hardly anything, most models are happy just to get the exposure.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

A-Ry :clap

:ha


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Has Lita ever said what her opinion is of AJ Lee?

Looking at the video clip from 14 years ago, Lita must be thinking 'What a cry baby this girl is'.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee is and will be the BEST female wrestler ever.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

saadzown said:


> AJ Lee is and will be the BEST female wrestler ever.


Lay off the meth bro.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

When I started watching WWE programming last October after my cable provider took out the channel with it in late 2009 I met many new wrestling faces, and AJ became a fav of mine because of her charisma and because I thought it was really innovative by them allowing such a small and fragile girl become a diva.
Yes she wasn't the best wrestler, but seeing her was like watching Olive Oyl wrestling, it was cool face in wrestling.

I enjoyed few months of her work, but in these few matches of her I saw became one of my few fav fem wrestlers along original diva Alundra, head bitch Victoria, piggie Mickie, diva contest winner Layla and now Paige.

I'll miss her.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Riley getting the marks angry,what a champ :duck


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

AJ will be missed. she was cool, especially with just that touch of craziness. I loved too how she didn't have to wear barely there clothes to look like a woman like some of the other divas (not naming names..) 

as for A-Ry's attempt at trolling, I said it on another thread, he's probably upset that he is the only guy back stage she never bothered to even look at.


BTW - looking through the previous pages. I am soooooo glad I didn't log in here on april fools day, if I had seen the thread title change on here I think I would have had a heart attack LMAO


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

Why is everyone so sure Punk is making her leave? Maybe she wants to have a baby? Married couples do that sometimes.

Anyway, glad to see the back of her.
:yes


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully she debuts in the UFC soon, lel.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Riley throwing shade at someone who had a more successful career than he did, is more popular than he is, made more money than he did, and on top of all that did it in a division that is treated by many as a joke.
> 
> A-Ry pls


the funniest thing is A-Ry and AJ Lee work together, probably good friends and was probably a joke. He trends and people like you get mad at what was actually a pretty funny joke. 

On top of that, AJ wishes she was half the actor or mic worker that A-Ry is.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Moondog Dave said:


> Anyway, glad to see the back of her.


LOL... that's Gold.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The amount of butt hurt from that tweet on here, on tubmlr, twitter, etc. from Riley's tweet :lmao


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

i miss you baby


----------



## TheSter (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigby Wolf said:


> Hopefully she debuts in the UFC soon, lel.


WHO IS THE LADY IN YOUR AVY AND YOUR SIGNATURE?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

njcam said:


> Has Lita ever said what her opinion is of AJ Lee?
> 
> Looking at the video clip from 14 years ago, Lita must be thinking 'What a cry baby this girl is'.


She used to be a fan of hers. Then something happened between AJ/Lita/Punk (we can guess what). Now if she is asked about her she pretends as if she doesn't know who she is or never met her and doesn't watch wrestling. I think it's her best way of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"...to try to keep her opinion professional and to herself. The same way AJ now does not talk about her anymore.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

AJ Lee was a stand-out diva.

She is one of the best female full packages of all times alongside Mickie James and Trish Stratus. She was easily one of the most over divas of all times, an even though the Melina/Mickie/Beth/McCool era had so superb wrestling and Great divas, they never seemed to connect as well with the crowd as the divas of today.. the reactions the divas have been getting since 2013-2015 can be heard way more than in 2008-2011.

Thank You AJ .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's rare that a Diva gets to end a career on a high note. As a fan I'm sad to see her leave but she did leave herself a small legacy for Womens wrestling.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Zico said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure wherever he is, he's celebrating. Maybe he'll make a return on here to gloat unless he's IP banned.


Changing your IP address isn't that hard.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

My post is going to drown in an ocean of trolls but I'd like to say that AJ is the first female I became a fan of and was instrumental in turning me into a women wrestling enthusiast after years of disregarding it.

For that, thank you AJ.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Crowking said:


> She used to be a fan of hers. Then something happened between AJ/Lita/Punk (we can guess what). Now if she is asked about her she pretends as if she doesn't know who she is or never met her and doesn't watch wrestling. I think it's her best way of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"...to try to keep her opinion professional and to herself. The same way AJ now does not talk about her anymore.


Karma's a bitch isn't it Lita?










Reap what you sow


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Crowking said:


> She used to be a fan of hers. Then something happened between AJ/Lita/Punk (we can guess what). Now if she is asked about her she pretends as if she doesn't know who she is or never met her and doesn't watch wrestling. I think it's her best way of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"...to try to keep her opinion professional and to herself. The same way AJ now does not talk about her anymore.


Interesting... didn't know about this.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Axe Cop said:


> A silly gif was all that post deserved. Like anyone in WWE gives even halfway a flying fuck what any of us geeks on this site think of their show.
> 
> "respect" :lmao


Thank you for agreeing with my point that WWE don't care what this site thinks!  Awfully kind of you, sir/madam.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Café de René said:


> My post is going to drown in an ocean of trolls but I'd like to say that AJ is the first female I became a fan of and was instrumental in turning me into a women wrestling enthusiast after years of disregarding it.
> 
> For that, thank you AJ.


Thats cool as fuck actually. Cheers to that!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

njcam said:


> Interesting... didn't know about this.


If i remember correctly i think that's why aj didn't go to the hall of fame when lita got inducted and wasn't included in the lita video package until the night of the ceremony when they added a few seconds of aj talking about her. (obviously without lita knowing) 

Also this mania on the preshow lita was asked about the divas match and all she kept going on about was the bella twins, She didn't mention aj or paige at all. (Bit unfair on paige imo but i guess if she see's there friends she chooses not to speak about either of them)


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good for her for retiring. She'll be missed. I enjoyed watching her skip down the ramp and her music, character. I also liked her finisher. I wish her well.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Café de René said:


> My post is going to drown in an ocean of trolls but I'd like to say that AJ is the first female I became a fan of and was instrumental in turning me into a women wrestling enthusiast after years of disregarding it.
> 
> For that, thank you AJ.


Same thing happened with me.Never really cared about the divas division, but AJ had something that made me turn my head.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

SHIELD Agent said:


> AJ Lee has a body perfect for a Jerry Lawler type dude. Pedos yadda yadda


I think we got the point after your first post dude, and just :ti at the other posters bitching and moaning about AJ's under 18 look, not to mention the ones trashing her about her being able to have a baby. Gonna be honest, I'd give it to her. :ambrose Also I saw one poster earlier on complaining that the kid(s) will be spoiled assholes like their parents--a bit early to judge don't you think so? :draper2 I could think of better examples: how about the ones that are a part of the family that runs the company.... Triple H and Steph's kids hmmm? 

Lol at the others bitching about her win at Mania. Does it really matter? Who should care anymore about a pointless diva's tag match at Wrestlemania? Ever since 24, it's been either tag matches or ugly ass diva battle royals at the biggest stage of them all. When was the last time the title was defended at it? 8 years ago at 23 in Detroit. Granted, that match sucked, and actually the tag match the following year was good (mainly because of Beth), but ehhh for anything now NOT being a one on one match for the title, or at least a very well written personal feud. Last time any of those caveats were filled was at Mania 22 with Mickie and Trish, and we got BOTH of them marked off in one match and quite possibly one of the best diva's title matches in the last decade. So WHO FUCKING CARES if Paige didn't get the win? Paige will still be with the E for awhile, AJ will not be. Let her have her win.

AJ was all around good during her tenure, yet a bit stale the last couple of years, but still badass with her submission move. She got many accomplishments during 2011/2012 not the mention the last really interesting brand GM since either the first time we had the Anonymous GM or William Regal. Sad to see her go, but wish her well along with Punk and I hope to see her again one day. Hey, I still like her over the Bellas any damn day. Let's hope more of the talented NXT divas come up to the plate and get booked right, but have my high doubts. So now it's just gonna be more "COME ON NIKKI!" chats from Brie huh? :brie1 Ughh my fucking ears! :CENA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Alex Riley Takes Shot at AJ Lee on Twitter

http://twitter.com/AlexRileyWWE/status/584546286705238016

This is in reference to AJ getting a tattoo of the date she won her first Divas title on her neck


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The question I'm wondering is why the fuck do the majority of people think she's going to UFC? I love AJ but she would get annihilated in UFC, surely even she knows that.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

AJ and Lita chat got me thinking that all the birds Punks got his end away with, fair play shagger.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I certainly will not miss her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

hearing Lita/AJ/Punk made me even more cringe to see her name. you call Lita your idol. then cheating on her. only douchebag could do that. I feel bad for Lita for once seeing AJ as her successor.

No surprise why no-one in WWE except Bella twins farewell to her at twitter. she don't deserve a good farewell. and AJ marks hate on Riley and Charlotte about they tweet is even more hilarious.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Riley getting the marks angry,what a champ :duck


It was either him trying to use AJ's retirement to gain attention, or just an ill-timed joke.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Pummy said:


> hearing Lita/AJ/Punk made me even more cringe to see her name. you call Lita your idol. then cheating on her. only douchebag could do that. I feel bad for Lita for once seeing AJ as her successor.
> 
> No surprise why no-one in WWE except Bella twins farewell to her at twitter. she don't deserve a good farewell. and AJ marks hate on Riley and Charlotte about they tweet is even more hilarious.


Cameron did, so did Paige & Bayley. I'm guessing you aren't including WWE alumni to try to make a point.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Randumo24 said:


> Cameron did, so did Paige & Bayley. I'm guessing you aren't including WWE alumni to try to make a point.


I didn't include alummi because they probably didn't close to her. I don't see Bayley tweet about it and Paige just post hashtag which I overlook. Cameron yes since I don't follow her.


----------



## 123Henry (Apr 5, 2015)

She was the best diva in a long time, gonna be missed


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Moondog Dave said:


> Why is everyone so sure Punk is making her leave? Maybe she wants to have a baby? Married couples do that sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, glad to see the back of her.
> :yes


She could take time off when she needs to if it was just pregnancy. Not make an announcement that she's "retiring." So yeah, all the signs point to Punk.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Pummy said:


> I didn't include alummi because they probably didn't close to her. I don't see Bayley tweet about it and Paige just post hashtag which I overlook. Cameron yes since I don't follow her.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584044865291493376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584432792941027328


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

First, lol at this forum.

Second, I'll miss AJ. She breathed new life into a dead division after it was thought to be long dead. She was the first diva who gave me hope for the divas division after the Kelly Kelly and 1 minute match era. She alone made me care. I'll really miss her but everybody retires eventually. I'm just happy AJ left her mark before she did. I'll be looking forward to her taking her deserved place in the HOF some years down the road.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

To be honest I had a feeling this would be coming, wasn't she contemplating this the other month?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I like AJ, but I don't understand why people credit everything to her for the Diva's division when she was around.

The division always sucked, but she was the only one treated and booked well. And she did well. Had they pushed Beth Pheonix, Natalya, Gail Kim, etc etc like her, they would've done great too. There was no division though really, she was the only star... and how can you have a women division with only one person?

WWE were (and still are) so lazy to book multiple women great at the same time, that the division can never be considered great or have a stable exciting period.

I can't say I'm gonna miss her. She did all there was to do, and it bugged me how even after 3 NXT diva debuting, she was still the main focus. You could tell Vince was high on her. 

I'm also surprised she didn't leave sooner with WWE's relationship with Punk and all... especially firing him on his wedding day. Not to mention how awkward it would for her if she got injured and had to be taken care of by the z-pak doctor, lol.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> The question I'm wondering is why the fuck do the majority of people think she's going to UFC? I love AJ but she would get annihilated in UFC, surely even she knows that.


Because her husband went to UFC. And in many peoples minds she went from being AJ Lee to "Mrs. CM Punk" on that day and nothing that wasn't related to her husband she did ever mattered to them again.

It's sort of why she should apparently feel honored they chanted her husbands name when she came out for so long. Because in those fans eyes marrying their "GOD" is the achievement she should be proud of above all else. 

Of course when fans call Tyson Kidd "Nattie's Husband" it is insulting. But that is different... he is a guy. And yes, I promise you, that is the difference.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Also, I laughed at Alex Riley's tweet but only because AJ's tattoo is more relevant than Riley's entire career.


----------



## rn277 (Oct 12, 2012)

A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee 17 minutes ago
Break the rules. Be a fighter. Any dream is possible if you are brave enough to do it YOUR way. Thank you all.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Break the rules. Be a fighter.

Well, that pretty much guaranties that AJ is going to the UFC. lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584831306602774529


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Randumo24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584831306602774529


That was nice. A simple, classy goodbye.

Hope she does well in whatever she ends up doing. Wonder if she'll wrestle again somewhere else, or is she done?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who gives a shit, she wasn't good anyway. The most overrated WWE diva in history, and it isn't close.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did she give a reason for her retirement?


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Would be pretty morbid seeing her in UFC, main point of interest would be how long she can go before passing out.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584831306602774529


*Not a good tweet at all, Break Rules? Do things your way?

So if a murderer wants to do something their way, such as Murder, they should do it?

No. We have laws that we need to abide by, you can't go around murdering and disturbing others.*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Would be pretty morbid seeing her in UFC, main point of interest would be how long she can go before passing out.


I have never seen a woman get knocked out in the UFC. If she stays on her feet she will make it to the judges....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> Who gives a shit, she wasn't good anyway. The most overrated WWE diva in history, and it isn't close.


Maybe she finally realized this herself and that's why she left.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

I expected more wrestlers to tweet about her departure to be honest , I even expected Vince since he can promote John film but can't say goodbye to his fave diva in public. The Bellas were still the first ones to show her respect and wished her luck.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I have never seen a woman get knocked out in the UFC. If she stays on her feet she will make it to the judges....


So you haven't watched Ronda Rousey

She left before becoming irrelevant. Now she will make money doing conventions like everyone else

Maybe she can go to Stardom and get her orbital shattered


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

RLStern said:


> *Not a good tweet at all, Break Rules? Do things your way?
> 
> So if a murderer wants to do something their way, such as Murder, they should do it?
> 
> No. We have laws that need we abide by, you can't go around murdering and disturbing others.*


:deanfpalm


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Alex Riley Takes Shot at AJ Lee on Twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/AlexRileyWWE/status/584546286705238016
> 
> This is in reference to AJ getting a tattoo of the date she won her first Divas title on her neck


Some of those comments though:

"It's the day he found out he's gay as shit"
"This is why you're irrelevant"
"It's the day he lost his virginity"
:lmao


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> So you haven't watched Ronda Rousey


She hasn't knocked out many fighters at all.

And even if true, Ronda is like two weight classes above AJ Lee. Like comparing a middleweight to a featherweight.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I think its the best thing for everyone, its obvious her heart really isn't in it any more, and her leaving opens up a spot for a new diva to take the spotlight. Wish her all the best


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's stupid to expect her in ufc.

AJ would make millions doing a youtube makeup show


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Rampaige said:


> and her leaving opens up a spot for a new diva to take the spotlight.



yup :sasha


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> It's stupid to expect her in ufc.
> 
> AJ would make millions doing a youtube makeup show


I doubt she is all that marketable outside WWE, outside of the extraordinary push she got and being married to a former WWE talent, there really is not that much special about her now.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Mvpscrewdriver305 said:
> 
> 
> > It's stupid to expect her in ufc.
> ...


You don't know that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

In honor of AJ retiring:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

She'll regret doing this when Punk breaks up with her. Bound to happen.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

-SAW- said:


> :deanfpalm


*
So facepalm to the truth and logic, what AJ Lee said is bullshit and you know it.*


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

RLStern said:


> *Not a good tweet at all, Break Rules? Do things your way?
> 
> So if a murderer wants to do something their way, such as Murder, they should do it?
> 
> No. We have laws that we need to abide by, you can't go around murdering and disturbing others.*


wat


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL AJ haters will miss her more than her fans. I don't think the Bella and Total Diva marks can devote this kind of hatred towards Paige.

I'll miss the pre WM 30 version of AJ. She was the only diva who got mega over in a PG era where it's downright impossible for divas to get over. I've always said the biggest losers of the end of TV-14 era were divas because the fans were conditioned for so many years to see these girls in degrading gimmick matches and when you took that away, Vince stopped caring and we started seeing all these 1-2 minute matches.

It's clear that AJ's heart just wasn't into it anymore so I'm glad she's out. Plenty of quality NXT divas ready to come up. Hopefully they can breathe new life in this division.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Retired at 28. Lucky bitch. I wish I could retire.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Londrick said:


> In honor of AJ retiring:


 Smithers, What's the name of that gastropod ?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *Not a good tweet at all, Break Rules? Do things your way?
> 
> So if a murderer wants to do something their way, such as Murder, they should do it?
> 
> No. We have laws that we need to abide by, you can't go around murdering and disturbing others.*


Breaking the rules (or the static quo, if you will) have nothing to do with breaking the law.

Good guy Arnold clarified this same thing in one of his infamous speeches for cases like you.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> You don't know that.


95% of this forum by default is opinion and speculation, no one in this thread really "knows" anything.
Do you really believe that she is such a hot item that she could make millions doing a youtube makeup show ? Hardly. There are far more people who have never heard her name than have. I am sure she'll do well for herself but don't kid yourself, she is far from a household name and, to date, has 0 relevance outside of WWE.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> AJ Lee posed for 1 last picture with Cameron and Renee Young at Wrestlemania 31.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584831306602774529
Good Riddance.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

I was a big fan of hers, but the passion hasn't been there and she just came back from a neck injury I believe. Shes a two time divas champion and the longest reigning champion, not much else for her to do and she may know that, along with the injury and the travel and already being a millionaire. I guess I get it, but 28 seems so young to retire from something you've wanted to do your whole life.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god your an imbecile njcam


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL, people talking about her going to UFC. Unfortunately there isn't a 73 pound division for her to compete in. She'd get her torso punched in half if she ever went there.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> It's stupid to expect her in ufc.
> 
> AJ would make millions doing a youtube makeup show


You think AJ is interested in fashion/makeup?

She could probably do well as a media personality though. Maybe something related to gaming and geek culture. She's friends with Chris Hardwick so maybe she could do something for Nerdist.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Lord Stark said:


> You think AJ is interested in fashion/makeup?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

think she would thrive doing stuff in the gaming, comic book, & anime industries after she writes her book.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Best of luck to her. Enjoyed her contributions. Being able to retire at 28 and dedicate a life to your family is the dream, isn't it? Thank you AJ.


----------



## Raki (Feb 21, 2007)

I was wondering when she would leave. Must have been awkward working for a company suing your husband.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JJForReal said:


> Some of those comments though:
> 
> "It's the day he found out he's gay as shit"
> "This is why you're irrelevant"
> ...


I saw some of those. Someone also said him getting a tattoo would be the most exciting thing he's done his entire career.

:ti


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> LOL, people talking about her going to UFC. Unfortunately there isn't a 73 pound division for her to compete in. She'd get her torso punched in half if she ever went there.


aj is easily 110 have you seen her legs


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

p862011 said:


> aj is easily 110 have you seen her legs


Aren't those old clips/photos? She looks like a starving book mark right now.

Plus Joanna Jędrzejczyk would KO her in about 6 seconds if she ever decided to go to MMA.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Well i doubt she go to UFC anyway. She don't look like she starving she was working out she looks fit.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> Who gives a shit, she wasn't good anyway. The most overrated WWE diva in history, and it isn't close.


She was good then again we been though this and EVERYONE is OVERRATED by someone somehow. It matter of opinion to each their own.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> Who gives a shit, she wasn't good anyway. The most overrated WWE diva in history, and it isn't close.


Why are you talking about Trish in an AJ Lee thread?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> She was good then again we been though this and EVERYONE is OVERRATED by someone somehow. It matter of opinion to each their own.


Man, you quote everything I say with this same response. I don't think she was good, I was impressed slightly by ONE match she's had in her entire WWE career.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know that.
> ...


Just like every diva. If it wasn't for Total Divas, all the cast including The Bella's would not be known. They aren't household names either


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Bayley @itsBayleyWWE
> 4h 4 hours ago
> When I first met @WWEAJLee, she told me it was okay to be myself. To be true to myself. That's something we can all hold on to. #ThankYouAJ


-


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Just like every diva. If it wasn't for Total Divas, all the cast including The Bella's would not be known. They aren't household names either


Didn't say they were, that goes for male wrestlers as well.
Hogan was probably the only one that came close to being a household name, he truly was a sensation though he is a POS now.
Almost every wrestler that was "huge" such as Austin, HBK, Bret Hart ect remained tied to wrestling for any source of spotlight or $$ well after they retired.
Rock stands practically alone finding success outside of WWE - And I sure as fuck don't see AJ of all people breaking this pattern.


----------



## Savior Of Silence (May 19, 2010)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...eaves-wwe-fans-pondering-a-number-of-what-ifs

I think WWE "knew" that AJ Lee was gonna retire the week before Mania, maybe even before.I was watching SmackDown from the Thursday before Mania & the way AJ Lee was speaking on the microphone made it seem she was hinting at her retirement.You have to rewatch it & listen.

I know it was probably her decision, maybe tied in with some other factors like the Phil Brooks/WWE saga, among other things.Looking back, there's so much more we could've seen out of AJ Lee before she actually parted ways.

"Divas of the Present vs. Divas of the Past"
Paige & AJ Lee vs. Lita & Trish Stratus
-No real feud here, or "hatred," just arguably two of the biggest & most iconic, influential women in WWE history in Lita & Trish Stratus could've returned for a one time match & challenged Paige & AJ Lee at SummerSlam.They could've said they see alot of themselves in those two & they want to put them to the test to see if they really deserved to sit beside them on the throne of legendary WWE Divas.Paige & AJ Lee would've won.

"Subordinate Employee" vs. "The Boss's Daughter"
AJ Lee vs. Stephanie McMahon
-Not only do I think they would actually have a good match & have very amazing chemistry, it'd be really cool to see an extension of the CM Punk/HHH rivalry with a feud from their respective wives.This could've been AJ Lee's last match, where WWE could have made a stipulation to where if AJ Lee won, she could bring back her husband, but if AJ Lee lost, she would be fired.AJ Lee would've lost, after she put up a good fight, but Stephanie McMahon uses underhanded tactics & has Sasha Banks from NXT interfere.Sasha Banks would debut on WWE television as a heel, being part of The Authority.

#THANKYOUAJ


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee haters are like little immature children who keeps crying all the time when their mamma doesn't feed them the milk.


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

I seriously don't know why is all this hate with AJ vs. The Bellas. 
I adore AJ as a diva and a person but that does not stop me from liking what the Bellas did this summer. It had it's ups and downs but overal they showed improvement and filled the miss AJ left. 

I really hope that the division will get better and that AJ is happy with her decision in the long run.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

She was on the main roster for a little over 4 years, and now she's HOF bound? Get real.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I know lol, does anybody else think this is possibly an April fools joke?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> She was on the main roster for a little over 4 years, and now she's HOF bound? Get real.


-3x Divas Champion
-2x Slammy winner for Diva of the Year
-Former Raw GM
-Was the Face of the Divas division for a 3 year stretch
-Longest reigning Divas champion
-First Diva in almost a decade to receive merchandise opening the door for other Divas to receive merch as well


Yeah, I think you can make a case for her.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

gl83 said:


> -3x Divas Champion


The Bella twins were her closest thing to "competition".



gl83 said:


> -2x Slammy winner for Diva of the Year


Don't you know that the Slammy's are "rigged"?



gl83 said:


> -Former Raw GM














gl83 said:


> -Was the Face of the Divas division for a 3 year stretch


Melina? Candice Michelle? Are they hall of fame worthy?



gl83 said:


> -Longest reigning Divas champion














gl83 said:


> -First Diva in almost a decade to receive merchandise opening the door for other Divas to receive merch as well


First Diva in almost a decade to be paired with the two most beloved superstars on the roster in CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and featured in major storylines week in and week out? Sure. "I dig crazy chicks" got her over. Not talent.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sure many others in this thread have already said it, but why would she stay? She takes wrestling seriously, and the WWE refuses to take women wrestlers seriously. Simple.

The fact they're all referred to as 'Diva's' says everything. And don't get me started on that pathetic 'reality show'.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

PUNKY said:


> If i remember correctly i think that's why aj didn't go to the hall of fame when lita got inducted and wasn't included in the lita video package until the night of the ceremony when they added a few seconds of aj talking about her. (obviously without lita knowing)
> 
> Also this mania on the preshow lita was asked about the divas match and all she kept going on about was the bella twins, She didn't mention aj or paige at all. (Bit unfair on paige imo but i guess if she see's there friends she chooses not to speak about either of them)


Same way you will notice Trish will not mention AJ either because she sides with Lita. It's a silent sides taking, which is ashame but I imagine that whatever happened, and we are OUTSIDERS we have no idea who was right or wrong or if anyone did anything really wrong at all. It just sucks and I'm not a fan of AJ-it sucks to see things soured professionally because of that. But time heals everything. Whatever happened I'm sure they would get over it eventually.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

gl83 said:


> -3x Divas Champion
> -2x Slammy winner for Diva of the Year
> -Former Raw GM
> -Was the Face of the Divas division for a 3 year stretch
> ...


This.

Also

-Was in WWE title (or just major) storylines.

-Refereed a WWE title match (between CM Punk and Daniel Bryan of all people.)

-Brought importance and relevancy to the divas title and a dead divas division for the first time in years. Though some on this forum will disagree cause "lolz divas" or "super AJ." 

-First to defend the divas title at Wrestlemania.

-Spoke her mind and stood up for the divas even if it meant it could be damaging to her career. 

-People actually cared about her and whatever she did. Something the divas on the main roster had been struggling with for years after Trish and Lita.

Her accolades aside though, WWE always talks so highly of her whenever they can. Example: The announcers talking about her tonight and calling her "one of the greatest divas champions ever." They also acknowledged her retirement instead of just moving foward and not recognizing her or her time in the WWE. She's going in whether some want to admit it or not.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> She was on the main roster for a little over 4 years, and now she's HOF bound? Get real.


And the majority of those years as a valet and/or part timer.
I think she'll make it though, if only to please the bitches, after all look what they have to chose from - Will take a decade + though.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Too bad we never got to see AJ vs. Steph match that was teased more then once. Bosslady.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be more bothered about her retiring if NXT didn't have such a wealth of female talent.
But NXT does have a wealth of female talent, time to being the majority of them up and remove some of the stale deadwood in the 'divas' division.

I'm talking Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron, Brie Bella and Natalya.


----------



## Arenzael (Mar 17, 2015)

Natalya can stay! She can actually wrestle, though has been crap lately. 

Meh, no loss to me. I didn't watch the years AJ was active, and only saw her this recent run. I would have more respect for her if she stayed out the current storyline. The jumping ship, and now they have to stick some random girl with Paige just kills the momentum. 
Though, if they keep doing friggen tag matches vs the bellas, that would have killed it too. 

The other option is AJ looked at the lack of talent on the WWE roster, and was like, peace I'm out! (Not counting NXT)

Would have been fun for her to work with Bailey in NXT for a match or two at least. :/


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arenzael said:


> Natalya can stay! She can actually wrestle, though has been crap lately.
> 
> Meh, no loss to me. I didn't watch the years AJ was active, and only saw her this recent run. I would have more respect for her if she stayed out the current storyline. The jumping ship, and now they have to stick some random girl with Paige just kills the momentum.
> Though, if they keep doing friggen tag matches vs the bellas, that would have killed it too.
> ...


I'm wondering if she was pushing to bring up the NXT women or to be sent down on a more regular basis and was refused and decided to let hte company fuck itself every week and stop fighting them.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Arenzael said:


> Natalya can stay! She can actually wrestle, though has been crap lately.
> 
> Meh, no loss to me. I didn't watch the years AJ was active, and only saw her this recent run. *I would have more respect for her if she stayed out the current storyline. The jumping ship, and now they have to stick some random girl with Paige just kills the momentum.*
> Though, if they keep doing friggen tag matches vs the bellas, that would have killed it too.
> ...


She did stay and finish the storyline though. It ended when she and Paige beat the Bellas at Mania. Now they seem to be building up a Naomi/Nikki match for Extreme rules while Paige goes to film for her movie I'm guessing. WWE just love their tag matches too much.

AJ and Bailey actually did have a match where AJ defended the divas title on NXT back in 2013 and a backstage promo too btw. Forgot the month though.


----------



## Arenzael (Mar 17, 2015)

XDarkholmeX said:


> She did stay and finish the storyline though. It ended when she and Paige beat the Bellas at Mania. Now they seem to be building up a Naomi/Nikki match for Extreme rules while Paige goes to film for her movie I'm guessing. WWE just love their tag matches too much.
> 
> AJ and Bailey actually did have a match where AJ defended the divas title on NXT back in 2013 and a backstage promo too btw. Forgot the month though.


To me, it didn't really end as she came back for the match on Raw, which just continued it. It would have been better not to do that match, or do a final talking segment, and leave. Though I am guessing it was her real finale, and likely why she had Baileys shirt on. 

Really?! I saw the promo, but didn't know the match actually happened. Will have to check for that, and watch it. Thanks!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bella Twins breaking character and talking about AJ Lee on RAW Fallout

http://pwinsider.com/article/92880/...of-her-legacy-will-not-be-among-them.html?p=1

Nice article written by Mike Johnson of PWInsider


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee should be inducted into the Hall of Fame next year


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

People are really reaching for coming up with reasons why she should be in the HOF. You guys like to criticized WWE on how nearly everyone gets in, then turn around and try to vehemently defend why AJ should go in. Smarks gonna smark.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Bella Twins breaking character and talking about AJ Lee on RAW Fallout
> 
> http://pwinsider.com/article/92880/...of-her-legacy-will-not-be-among-them.html?p=1
> 
> Nice article written by Mike Johnson of PWInsider


Really good article.

:applause

More and more will come out as time passes with with why she left, It'll be intriguing to hear.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I was surprised by how gracious the WWE was towards her last night. I expected them to no sell her retirement or bury her on commentary.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

p862011 said:


> aj is easily 110 have you seen her legs


Wikipedia says AJ Lee's 'Billed Weight' is 115 lbs.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Empress said:


> I was surprised by how gracious the WWE was towards her last night. I expected them to no sell her retirement or bury her on commentary.


She probably left on good terms.Maybe injuries forced her out..Or she might be growing a little Punk inside her..Either way it's nice to see that they don't bury her.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

gl83 said:


> -3x Divas Champion
> -2x Slammy winner for Diva of the Year
> -Former Raw GM
> -Was the Face of the Divas division for a 3 year stretch
> ...


How many decent matches has she had?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The WWE are probably smart in protecting AJ's legacy. She's young, her marriage to Punk was quick. Who's to say it lasts? It is naive to think that AJ will not be back in the E before her career is over. She's still in her mid-late 20s, was given the ball, and was a highlight of WWE for years.

If she becomes a topic of conversation again, it will be akin to getting a Trish or a Lita back in 5 years time.

This was a smart move on their part. They're counting on the idea that AJ will have no place else to go should something happen in her life.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

mkay, buh bye..............


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

- We noted before that AJ Lee likely knew she was going to retire from WWE going into the WrestleMania 31 match with Paige against The Bella Twins. It's believed that AJ didn't inform WWE officials of her retirement until after the WrestleMania match was over because they probably would have had her lose if they knew she was retiring so soon.

So she purposely didn't tell them because she didn't want to lose fpalm


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

FearlessNikki said:


> - We noted before that AJ Lee likely knew she was going to retire from WWE going into the WrestleMania 31 match with Paige against The Bella Twins. It's believed that AJ didn't inform WWE officials of her retirement until after the WrestleMania match was over because they probably would have had her lose if they knew she was retiring so soon.
> 
> So she purposely didn't tell them because she didn't want to lose fpalm


That's incredibly selfish of her, She should have either let paige get the win or let the bellas go over. There's no excuse, Full stop. She already had a mania moment last year but couldn't put her ego aside for one night. (probably couldn't handle the thought of nikki pinning her clean) No doubt her blind marks will defend it no end. I mean who knows if paige or the bellas will get a chance to have a mania moment again... So much for give divas a chance.

EDIT In before "it's just dirtsheet rumours" when we all know most of the time they end up being true. I take it back if it's BS but i doubt it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> That's incredibly selfish of her, She should have either let paige get the win or let the bellas go over. There's no excuse, Full stop. She already had a mania moment last year but couldn't put her ego aside for one night. (probably couldn't handle the thought of nikki pinning her clean) No doubt her blind marks will defend it no end. I mean who knows if paige or the bellas will get a chance to have a mania moment again... So much for give divas a chance.
> 
> EDIT In before "it's just dirtsheet rumours" when we all know most of the time they end up being true. I take it back if it's BS but i doubt it.


When the article keeps contradicting itself by using the words likely and believed; I find it hard to take it at face value. Just saying, the article is likely bullshit; especially when one takes into account how people have been reacting to her retirement backstage.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes! Yes you did.

AJ Lee The Best Diva In The World and of All Time! Undoubtedly Future WWE Hall of Famer.

Thank You AJ!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> NaomiWWE: The impact she made is undeniable, she changed the game & set the bar high I wish #tiny the best https://t.co/i9jawifTRN


-


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JY57 said:


> -


Yep, those dirtsheets look to be totally true with how everyone backstage is treating her. How is someone like Meltzer given leeway but the reddit guy he "exposed" any less reliable? They both spout bullshit and covered their asses with the same "likely" "Maybe' "possibliy".


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> She did stay and finish the storyline though. It ended when she and Paige beat the Bellas at Mania.


No she didn't, her last match was the next day at Raw where she engaged in a pointless 6 diva match.
She came back from her months long hiatus just weeks ago, did more talking than anything in those week leading up to WM.
WM itself she spent far more time on the floor than in the ring, wrestling barely 1 minute to get the victory. There was no "storyline" as such, it is pretty obvious that she came back only for a WM pay day - They probably inserted her into the pointless 6 way match the next night ju st so people couldn't say 100% accurately "She only stayed long enough for WM".

Which really is fine with me, I'm sure just about anyone would have wanted a slice of the WM pie ,,, But when someone actually retires in a normal way, it is announced in advance, you don't have a pointless match one night and drop out of sight the next. Her exit was Punkish, no way around that.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

pesfacemaker said:


> Yes! Yes you did.
> 
> AJ Lee The Best Diva In The World and of All Time! Undoubtedly Future WWE Hall of Famer.
> 
> Thank You AJ!


Or..

"I went from a C- student in grade 4 English..."

"To a solid B- in grade 5"


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> When the article keeps contradicting itself by using the words likely and believed; I find it hard to take it at face value. Just saying, the article is likely bullshit; especially when one takes into account how people have been reacting to her retirement backstage.


Yeah i get what your saying. Like i said if it's bullshit then i take it back but if it's true then that's really selfish on aj's part. Also i'm not sure what to make of comments from the bellas's etc... I mean there hardly gonna say they(or anyone else) didn't like her and she wont be missed, Especially when all the divas obviously know she's vince's golden girl. I guess we'll find out when aj releases her book. (I heard she's doing some kind of autobiography)


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Saw this coming a mile away. Not surprised in the least.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

People think she retired because of the lawsuit WWE has with her husband. I also read people think she left because her husband going into UFC that she will follow.

Personally I can't picture nor imagine April vs Ronda


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Surprised it took her this long to be honest.After the way WWE mistreated her hubby.....

Still, too bad.Her and Paige are the only Divas i like/liked from the RAW roster.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> Yeah i get what your saying. Like i said if it's bullshit then i take it back but if it's true then that's really selfish on aj's part. Also i'm not sure what to make of comments from the bellas's etc... I mean there hardly gonna say they(or anyone else) didn't like her and she wont be missed, Especially when all the divas obviously know she's vince's golden girl. I guess we'll find out when aj releases her book. (I heard she's doing some kind of autobiography)


If true (which I highly doubt) then yeah I could see it being a selfish dick move, but in that scenario; it's even hard to tell that completely without knowing the entire story.

Ultimately through I think this is just dirtsheet bullshit, especially considering how emotional Paige seemed to be Mania, that screamed to me that she knew beforehand; but I obviously can't prove that.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Creepy jerkoff thread Ahoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Raise the anchor!!

We be gettin out o here before da start talkin about how she be a hero!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

stevefox1200 said:


> Creepy jerkoff thread Ahoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Raise the anchor!!
> 
> We be gettin out o here before da start talkin about how she be a hero!


Did you not read through any of this? Most of the posts are from haters...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Did you not read through any of this? Most of the posts are from haters...


the tributes be so much louder with tha gifs and tha photos


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> She was on the main roster for a little over 4 years, and now she's HOF bound? Get real.


If Rikishi can get in, anyone can.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> How many decent matches has she had?


she has had plenty but you know that only matters to smarks since workrate dont get you into hall of fame


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

When did AJ Lee's WWE contract end?

Didn't WWE try and re-sign her some months ago?

Its odd that she was able to participate in WM31, knowing she only had 2 or 3 days remaining on her contract.

Did AJ Lee leave so she could be a witness (against) WWE in the CM Punk v Dr Amann court case?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> If Rikishi can get in, anyone can.


Rikishi was in the business for 20+ years.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> When did AJ Lee's WWE contract end?
> 
> Didn't WWE try and re-sign her some months ago?
> 
> ...


Her contract didn't run out she practically walked out at the last minute and only came back for a Wrestlemania win. Her contract doesn't expire until July/September.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> - We noted before that AJ Lee likely knew she was going to retire from WWE going into the WrestleMania 31 match with Paige against The Bella Twins. It's believed that AJ didn't inform WWE officials of her retirement until after the WrestleMania match was over because they probably would have had her lose if they knew she was retiring so soon.
> 
> So she purposely didn't tell them because she didn't want to lose fpalm


No suprise there.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> Her contract didn't run out she practically walked out at the last minute and only came back for a Wrestlemania win. Her contract doesn't expire until July/September.


So is WWE bothered by this?

What are/can WWE going to do (legally)?

Why would AJ Lee put herself in this position?

Did AJ Lee have a medical reason to retire?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> Rikishi was in the business for 20+ years.


Longevity doesn't necessarily equate to greatness.

I'm not saying she's HOF material, but he definitely wasn't. I'm sure many would argue that her short career yielded more for WWE than however long his stint was.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She will be missed.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Longevity doesn't necessarily equate to greatness.
> 
> I'm not saying she's HOF material, but he definitely wasn't. I'm sure many would argue that her short career yielded more for WWE than however long his stint was.


Equates to: "More people would much rather see AJ's ass than Rikishis", which I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Hopefully she gets the help she needs and gains some freaking weight. Smh at Punks skinny frame supporting unhealthy eating habits at Aj. I wouldnt be suprised if they ate 2 full meals at the Brook household INCLUDING a light breakfast


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

since the wwe went pg, she's the only diva that made an impact. her run as the crazy girlfriend is greater than everything every other diva on the roster did combined.

it was the only time i gave a shit about a diva and liked seeing promos delivered by one. that run alone makes her a hof imo. she had a short but very memorable run where the show were kinda revolved around her. 

every other diva including paige is just involved in shitty reality shows and mediocre matches that mean nothing and entertain nobody. aj is the best diva of the past decade.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Hopefully she gets the help she needs and gains some freaking weight. Smh at Punks skinny frame supporting unhealthy eating habits at Aj. I wouldnt be suprised if they ate 2 full meals at the Brook household INCLUDING a light breakfast


You are WAY to obsessed with what two people you don't know are eating.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

I dont follow the WWE anymore so did she wait till her match at Wrestlemania to announce her retirement Wow that is brilliant :maury well played and she did contribute to the divas division wether haters like it or not all the best to her.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

pretty much what ive always thought of aj lee


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

p862011 said:


> she has had plenty but you know that only matters to smarks since workrate dont get you into hall of fame


Can you name 3-4 memorable matches that she's had in a WWE ring?


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Can you name 3-4 memorable matches that she's had in a WWE ring?


Most memorable matches [other than being spread eagled on the mat, which of course was her main selling point:]


























* Being Daniel Bryans valet
* Being Dolph Zigglers valet
* Being CM Punks valet
* Being GM for a couple months

Hey wait a minute, those aren't matches hmmmm, let me get back to you on that !


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It's amazing how your best work is being a valet for a few months off and on and you're still regarded by some people as the greatest diva ever.

It's laughable.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

She's either going to be pregnant within the year, or be back within the year. Why say "leave" WWE, when you can be dramatic and use words like "retirement". All marketing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Meltzer said in new WON that she retired mostly because of WWE supporting Amann in the lawsuit against Punk. WWE were expecting her to leave ever since the lawsuit was filed. Too uncomfortable for both side he says (I am sure Vince don't care and wanted her to stay regardless) to the point it was an inevitable break-up. She was also scheduled to feud with Nikki over the belt but once she gave them notice they put Naomi in her place.

He also said that they wouldn't let her out of the contract so she decided to retire, & it was only way she could leave and she can't do anything sports/sport entertainment related till her contract officially ends since she 'retired'. 

Think it will stay that way and she will find other stuff (working with ASPCA now, her book, probably getting pregnant, & likely some Anime/Gaming stuff). She pretty much hinted she was leaving before the lawsuit was filed and there was major talk that she would be leaving before Punk opened his big mouth, that lawsuit conjunction just made it worst to the point it was over, so I am sure she has other major reasons for retiring.

No point in going to TNA ( I am sure Punk will convince her to stay far away from that place) or going back to Indys.

Also its smart, since she avoids even more legal action by WWE by the way of breach of contract if she took her ball and went home


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The rage and distress this woman generates from wrestlingforum posters is lol.
:aj3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> It's amazing how your best work is being a valet for a few months off and on and you're still regarded by some people as the greatest diva ever.
> 
> It's laughable.


Here we go AGAIN just because you dislike her don't mean she not good it opinons some find her good get over it damn.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Here we go AGAIN just because you dislike her don't mean she not good it opinons some find her good get over it damn.


Why do you continue to quote EVERYTHING I say. YOU need to not let my opinion ruffle your feathers so much.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> Why do you continue to quote EVERYTHING I say. YOU need to not let my opinion ruffle your feathers so much.


Well when it the same thing every time.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Well when it the same thing every time.


I love how it gets you so riled up.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I started watching WWE again in the fall of 2013. Reading this forum back then it was like she was some sort of queen in the ring, so I watched her matches and waited....and waited....and waited for her to do something impressive. I figured I had missed her best work? She's so tiny that it was hard to take her seriously in the ring while being thrown around like a rag doll by small women who she made look huge in comparison. She was decent on the mic and alright on commentary. I can't say as though she presented anything for me to miss her for though.


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

Personally, I'm glad she's gone. Wasn't good in the ring, especially these passed year where she became lazy as fuck, half assed everything, and was trying way to hard to be like her husband. Just everything about her was just "Meh".

The guys on the Cheap Heat podcast put it perfectly, she was in a position to become beloved by the smarks, regardless of how good she was. She was a wrestling fan, and she liked comic books and video games, and she was in a relationship with Punk. She could have been worse than Eva Marie, and people would have said she was good.

So, with the Divas Division's bottle cap removed from the equation, we can drink in some good stuff.

Quite frankly, Fez Whatley's retirement from radio was more important to me.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Dan Pratt said:


> You are WAY to obsessed with what two people you don't know are eating.


Obsessed? Look it up at AJs height and weight she is considered anorexic.


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Obsessed? Look it up at AJs height and weight she is considered anorexic.


That was one of the things that just made absolutely no sense. That stupid-ass Black Widow finisher, pretty much every girl had about 20lbs on her, and she applies that glorified abdominal stretch to an opponent, who was stood up, and they're incapacitated, and suddenly can't walk towards the rope?

It was a terrible move.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Obsessed? Look it up at AJs height and weight she is considered anorexic.


What? no; a weight between 100-120 pounds is very normal for a person who is 5'2.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> What? no; a weight between 100-120 pounds is very normal for a person who is 5'2.


Maybe from whatever backwards country your from. Not in Murica


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Maybe from whatever backwards country your from. Not in Murica


I'm from America as well, and those stats I posted are from official health sites; such as this one.

https://www.rush.edu/health-wellness/quick-guides/what-is-a-healthy-weight

A normal weight for a 5'2 female is between 104-134 pounds. Which AJ is.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> What? no; a weight between 100-120 pounds is very normal for a person who is 5'2.





freezingtsmoove said:


> Maybe from whatever backwards country your from. Not in Murica


Are you around alot of fat chics? Because if you dont think 5'2 120 is normal, I dont know what to tell you. That is healthy.

5'2 and anything over 135 I consider overweight.


----------



## I Jackknifed AJ (Apr 10, 2015)

VinnieVegasFan said:


> freezingtsmoove said:
> 
> 
> > Obsessed? Look it up at AJs height and weight she is considered anorexic.
> ...


It was a pretty terrible finisher. I honestly wouldn't put aj in the top 5 women's/divas workers in wwe/nxt myself. Also I feel like Corey graves would have a field day with her if he says Becky lynch is a poser


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

RCSheppy said:


> Can you name 3-4 memorable matches that she's had in a WWE ring?



Payback vs Kaitlyn 

Main Event vs Natalya



> - In case you missed it, you should go out of your way to watch the Natalya - AJ Lee Divas title match on this week's episode of WWE Main Event. It was easily the best WWE Divas match in years. Also, at 14:19, it was the longest Divas Championship Match in history, and the longest women's title match since Sensational Sherri defeated defeated Velvet McIntyre in 14:31 in October of 1987 (thanks to @ZackDeporte ).


-Wrestling Inc.

NXT vs Naomi



Off the top of my head


----------



## VinnieVegasFan (Apr 9, 2015)

I Jackknifed AJ said:


> It was a pretty terrible finisher. I honestly wouldn't put aj in the top 5 women's/divas workers in wwe/nxt myself. Also I feel like Corey graves would have a field day with her if he says Becky lynch is a poser


All time? Not even in the top 20 and that's just WWE.

As for hotness, not even top 50.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Maybe from whatever backwards country your from. Not in Murica


I looked it up too they are right that is the normal weight for someone who is 5'2". Word of advice, if you are going to make a difinitive statement next time you might want to take a couple minutes to make sure it is true. This is the internet, not a casual conversation in the 80's. You can't just claim "I know my shit" and count on no one being able to confirm it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*JR blogs about AJ Lee's Departure.*


> AJ Lee retiring from WWE did not shock me as most could certainly understand the uncomfortable nature of her husband, CM Punk, abruptly leaving WWE as he did and her staying in the same environment could not be the easiest thing for her to endure. As I have said many time, AJ wa one of the most compelling TV personalities on WWE TV, whether it be male or female, of the past few years. I always enjoyed her work including, ironically, working some MMA into her game. I'm sure that the book that she's going to be writing will be a must read and, unlike some that I've heard from, I have no issues whatsoever with her leaving the biz, at least for now, to spend more time with her husband and to be able to devote more time on her book.
> 
> Our tomorrow's aren't guaranteed and one must live for the moment and enjoy every day that we are gifted. I'm happy that AJ Lee is doing just that. IMO AJ will be one of the best female athletes WWE has ever developed.


Source:http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/ringsi...ssbilly-graham-aj-lee-what-now-grilling-w-jrs


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is she heading now???


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Dan Pratt said:


> I looked it up too they are right that is the normal weight for someone who is 5'2". Word of advice, if you are going to make a difinitive statement next time you might want to take a couple minutes to make sure it is true. This is the internet, not a casual conversation in the 80's. You can't just claim "I know my shit" and count on no one being able to confirm it.


Your from OKC your opinion to me is similar to the crowds reaction to the new day


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Your from OKC your opinion to me is similar to the crowds reaction to the new day


Sorry, but ideal weight for humans doesn't change based on where you live. Maybe you live in a city where the obesity rate is higher, but that doesn't mean that makes it ok.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can someone please tell me why the fuck we are talking about weight? Did I click on the AJ Lee Retires thread and it somehow sent me to the motherfucking weight watchers thread?*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Mercy said:


> *Can someone please tell me why the fuck we are talking about weight? Did I click on the AJ Lee Retires thread and it somehow sent me to the motherfucking weight watchers thread?*


Probably because the AJ haters need something to hate on, and there's less & less every time news comes out about her retirement.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Your from OKC your opinion to me is similar to the crowds reaction to the new day


Sorry, the ideal weight for humans doesn't change based on where you live; it's a constant thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Regardless of this inane weight discussion, I am having phantom AJ Lee syndrome. I can still feel her, but she's no longer there. I'll miss her.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

AJ is anorexic get over it. Anyone with eyes will say the same thing after she returned


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> AJ is anorexic get over it. Anyone with eyes will say the same thing after she returned


fpalm For the last god damn time, AJ's weight is perfectly normal and healthy for a woman of her smaller height; there is nothing anorexic or otherwise sickly about her. She's fitter and healthier looking then most girls I see in public actually.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> *AJ is anorexic get over it.* Anyone with eyes will say the same thing after she returned












You're so desperate. 

The blind hate on this Forum is really ridiculous. fpalm

You can't even come up with valid arguments to back up the shit you're claiming. LMAO

AJ Lee is healthy and has a great fitness physique. Several users here already showed you the facts. 

So you're the one who needs to get over it. :wink2:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

freezingtsmoove said:


> AJ is anorexic get over it. Anyone with eyes will say the same thing after she returned


You do realise you can't see a mental disorder like anorexia?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Regardless of this inane weight discussion, I am having phantom AJ Lee syndrome. I can still feel her, but she's no longer there. I'll miss her.


Same. I half expect to hear her music when watching Raw or Smackdown but it never happens. 

Now watch Nikki Bella fake AJ's music or coming out looking like her to get good cheap heat. That might bum me out lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Same. I half expect to hear her music when watching Raw or Smackdown but it never happens.
> 
> Now watch Nikki Bella fake AJ's music or coming out looking like her to get good cheap heat. That might bum me out lol.


I'd be okay with it if she were older, but this really sucks. if she's hapy, fine I'm happy for her, but i wsnt ready for this to happen, yet.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> *AJ is anorexic get over it*. Anyone with eyes will say the same thing after she returned


*No you need to get over it and get your act straight here. Several posters have shown you actual :fact 's here and you go off to ignore it like other ignorant posters who wants to talk about weight. AJ Lee at the right weight given her size. As for you to say she is anorexic. Are you in better shape like her? Do you have any abs that she has? Do you work out every day? Honestly, it is the same ole song and dance with you plus the other AJ Lee haters/dislikers here. You should be ashamed on what you posted cause it lacked a lot of things. *


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> You're so desperate.
> 
> The blind hate on this Forum is really ridiculous. fpalm
> 
> ...


*
Actually AJ Lee looks very skinny, 



















Go to 9:45 of the video:





*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I guess ^ he never heard of skinny toned. Cause that is what describes AJ Lee.*


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Within an industry (and especially a company) that emphasizes the physical attraction of women, and pushes doggedly for a "perfect ideal", the pressures of maintaining a good look would most surely weigh heavily on female wrestlers. Eating disorders, body dysmorphia and a generally low self-view are obvious products of these pressures. _Wrestlers are human_. Even if she is anorexic, which is an assumption none of us can make by a purely visual judgment, I'm not sure how this factors into the discussion of her career and/or retirement. 

There are valid critiques to be made of her talents, but this particular one is too left-field for me to understand.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *
> Actually AJ Lee looks very skinny,
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any itelligent hater? :aj3

So AJ is anorexic/skinny because you can see her rib cage when she's stretching? unk4

I guess Arnold Schwarzenegger, someone who made a living out of being fit as hell and possibly the best bodybuilder ever, was anorexic/skinny too:










Right. :aj3

Just like I said:



pesfacemaker said:


> AJ Lee is healthy and has a great fitness physique. Several users here already showed you the facts.


After that being said, there shouldn't be anymore questions or doubts about this subject, and if there is... Then there is no more hope for you. 

Facts are Facts.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder if the WWE will put her merchandise on sale. I'd also love it if we got a Best of AJ Lee DVD. Maybe that won't come until a few years from now.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> I guess Arnold Schwarzenegger, someone who made a living out of being fit as hell and possibly the best bodybuilder ever, was anorexic/skinny too:


*No, because he has huge muscles, the rib cage sticking out so much like that is ok when you have huge muscles like that, if he ever went starving his body would use the muscle as energy(same as someone with alot of fat, in fact I think muscle has more energy, correct me if I'm wrong)

Arnold isn't skinny, Aj is.*


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *No, because he has huge muscles, the rib cage sticking out so much like that is ok when you have huge muscles like that, if he ever went starving his body would use the muscle as energy(same as someone with alot of fat, in fact I think muscle has more energy, correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> Arnold isn't skinny, Aj is.*


Wait what? Do you even read before posting? :aj3

You're just humiliating yourself now.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Haters are gonna continue to irrationally hate, don't even bother justifying them with a response.

Its one thing if someone has an honestly sensible criticism but the problem is EVERYONE thinks their criticisms are good and sensible.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

Was AJ standoffish towards fans over the last few years?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Solefool said:


> Was AJ standoffish towards fans over the last few years?


Not that I am aware of, I was a lurker of this board in particular for quite a while before I joined; and it seemed many started to turn against her when she married Punk and instituted the no touching policy in her photo ops.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Not that I am aware of, I was a lurker of this board in particular for quite a while before I joined; and it seemed many started to turn against her when she married Punk and instituted the no touching policy in her photo ops.


Marrying Punk wasn't why she had a no touching policy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Marrying Punk wasn't why she had a no touching policy.


I'm aware of that Randumo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590607774054273024


----------

